# Winterstein Trails - Termine, Fragen und Antworten



## oldrizzo (21. Februar 2018)

Serwas,

damit wir die anderen Threads nicht mit unserem Palaver belasten, hat nun jeder hier die Möglichkeit, die aktuellen Entwicklungen am Winterstein zu kommentieren. Aber auch Bautermine werden hier bekannt gegeben werden, ebenso wie Informationen die Trails betreffend, wenn es zum Beispiel durch ein Unwetter oder andere Umstände zu Einschränkungen kommt.

Und für die Anglizisten:
If you see something, say something!

Los gehts!

Zur Geschichte und Entsteheung hier eine kleine Einführung:



oldrizzo schrieb:


> Wo anfangen?
> 
> Es wird am Winterstein keinen Flowtrail geben! Allerdings werden im Rahmen eines Pilotprojekts zwei offizielle Trails gebaut. Initiiert von Naturpark Hochtaunus und Hessenforst, abgesegnet von der UNB.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Februar 2018)

*Einladung zum ersten offiziellen Bautermin:

Samstag, 24.2.2018, 12.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Forsthaus
To Do: Freischneiden, Freiräumen des Kapersburgtrails gemeinsam mit Hessenforst und den Fichtenmopeds

Bei jedem Wetter!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (21. Februar 2018)

Ich finds super das am Winterstein was offizielles entsteht und bedanke mich für dein Engagement!


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Februar 2018)

*Ein paar Eckdaten:
*
Offizieller Name:
MTB-Trails Winterstein

Betreiber: Naturpark Hochtaunus

Trail 1: Steinkopf - Forsthaus Winterstein
Trail 2: Steinkopf - Kapersburg

In würdiger Nomenklatur und in der Hoffnung, das auch der Bembelshot eines Tages ein echter Trail werden wird, ausserdem um die Kommunikation untereinander zu erleichtern, würde ich folgende Arbeitstitel vorschlagen:

*Ebbelwoi X(press):*
Sommer, es ist heiß. Du hast schon auf dem Weg zum Steinkopf deine Flaschen geleert. Nun stehst du unterhalb des Turms und hast Durscht! Wo ist eine erfrischende Quelle, wenn man sie braucht? Du entdeckst ein Schild. Ein Geripptes weist dir den Weg und du schwingst auf *ca. 2,5 km und ca. 250 hm *den Winterstein hinab, sammelst etwas Airtime wie Super Mario Münzen, um am Ende direkt vorm Forsthaus mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht vom Trail ausgespuckt zu werden. Und hier gibts den goldenen Durstlöscher (auch alkohlofrei!).

*Handkääs (mit oder ohne Musigg):*
Sommer, es ist heiß. Gemeinsam mit einem Kumpel, bist du am Winterstein unterwegs, aber bereits auf dem Steinkopf hat der Depp seine Flaschen leer getrunken und kommt um vor Durst. Kein Wunder, bei dem schweren Bock. Ihr verabredet, euch am Forsthaus zu treffen und du nimmst die Abfahrt in südwestlicher Richtung bis zu Kapersburg. Dein Rad lässt sich bereiitwillig über den Trail pumpen, kleine Steinkanten nutzt du zum Abziehen und erreichst so nach *ca. 3,8 km und ca. 200 hm *die Kapersburg. Ein letzter Schluck und auch deine Flasche ist leer. Zeit den Akku aufzufüllen. Im Forsthaus gibts Handkäs, der zieht sich zwar, aber hintenraus haben alle was davon.


----------



## robbi_n (23. Februar 2018)

Super. 

Ich würde Samstag den 3ten dort mal eine Runde fahren wollen. Bekommt man ein was organisiert, kenne mich dort null aus.

Evtl mag jemand mitfahren der sich dort auskennt. Konditionslevel ist der Jahreszeit angepasst


----------



## IHateRain (23. Februar 2018)

Bin gespannt wie es am Ende sein wird 



robbi_n schrieb:


> Super.
> 
> Ich würde Samstag den 3ten dort mal eine Runde fahren wollen. Bekommt man ein was organisiert, kenne mich dort null aus.
> 
> Evtl mag jemand mitfahren der sich dort auskennt. Konditionslevel ist der Jahreszeit angepasst



Ich weiß adhoc nicht ob ich am 3. kann und/oder mitfahren mag, nur kommst Du da auf jeden Fall mal davor/danach bei uns vorbei 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Februar 2018)

Gude,

also am 3. wird das Fahrvergnügen sich noch in Grenzen halten... da oben sind die Forstwege gut vereist und beide Trails sind dann vermutlich noch nicht komplett gespurt. Wenn Du es in Deine Runde integrieren kannst, schau es Dir an. Alleine für die neuen Trails hochzufahren lohnt sich aber (noch) nicht.

Allgemein gilt: 

- bitte keine alternativen Linien einfahren oder anlegen. Wir müssen den Trail später noch vom Forst abnehmen lassen.
- erstmal nur fahren. Jumps etc. kommen später.

Wenn das für Dich passt - have fun!


----------



## Ollomat (23. Februar 2018)

Welche Trails sind das denn ? Kuhkopftrail ? Gibt’s schon gpx.Daten von den beiden Trails ?


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Februar 2018)

Gude,

da es die Trails noch nicht gibt, gibts noch keine GPX-Files.



Ein Teil des Kuhkopftrail ist auch Teil des Handkääs'. Allerdings fahren wir nicht vom Forstweg auf den Kuhkopftrail, sondern kommen von etwas weiter oberhalb.

Ride on


----------



## Ollomat (23. Februar 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> da es die Trails noch nicht gibt, gibts noch keine GPX-Files.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, danke für die Info


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Februar 2018)

Status Update:

Wir sind soweit mit dem Pflocken durch. Faktisch fehlen aber noch 50 Meter. Das Freischneiden heute ging flüssig über die Bühne. 

Beim Ablaufen der Trails haben wir allerdings alternative Lines gefunden. Respekt Leute, ihr seid schnell. 
Tut Euch und uns bitte einen Gefallen und lasst es! Ihr erschwert uns die Arbeit. Es ist auch einigermaßen kontraproduktiv im jetzigen Stadium Kicker zu bauen. Die fallen den tatsächlichen Baumassnahmen ohnehin wieder zum Opfer. Wer bauen will ist willkommen. Kurzer Dienstweg reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (25. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Infos und dein Engagement. War dieses mal leider zu kurzfristig. Bin nächstes mal dabei (sofern die Vorlaufzeit etwas länger ist).
Welche Werkzeuge gewünscht bzw. benötigt sind sollte in dem Post auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Februar 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos und dein Engagement. War dieses mal leider zu kurzfristig. Bin nächstes mal dabei (sofern die Vorlaufzeit etwas länger ist).
> Welche Werkzeuge gewünscht bzw. benötigt sind sollte in dem Post auch nicht fehlen.



Gude,

von der Dynamik der Entwicklung bin ich selber überrascht, aber der Verjüngungsschnitt musste vor der Brut- und Setzzeit erfolgen, die im März beginnt. 

Wir werden einiges an Werkzeug kaufen, wo wir es lagern werden ist noch nicht klar. Beim nächsten offiziellen Bautag werde ich eine Ansage hinsichtlich der benötigten Werkzeuge machen.


----------



## trailjo (25. Februar 2018)

War klasse am Samstag. Ich war erst skeptisch, hat aber wirklich Spaß gemacht. Kanns kaum erwarten die Trails zum ersten Mal zu fahren. Vor allem der Äbbelwoi Express ist echt Sahne.
Gibts zum Werkzeug kaufen etc. eigentlich ein Budget? Ansonsten hatten die Leute ja einiges dabei. 

Die Trailnamen sind auch gut, reihen sich schön in die Tradition ein. Vllt. kommt Bembelshot (auch als Longdrink) ja auch mal offiziell auf die Getränkekarte.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Februar 2018)

Gude,

danke, dass Du dabei warst. Der Ebbelwoi wird funny, den Handkääs hatte ich aber auch unterschätzt, nach dem Pflocken bin ich aber recht zuversichtlich, das das ein sehr feines Ding werden wird. Für das Werkzeug haben wir ein Budget aus Spenden generiert. Schauen wir mal, ob sich das vermehrt.

Ride on, bis bald,
Bernd


----------



## Hierjerner (1. März 2018)

Cooles Vorhaben, habe den Thread leider gerade erst entdeckt... Hoffe ich bekomme nächstes mal etwas früher Wind davon. Wenns zeitlich passt kann man da sicherlich auch mal helfen.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. März 2018)

Danke Dir!

...wir finden uns gerade als Team zusammen, ist ja auch nicht immer einfach, die Vorstellungen unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Die Kooperation zwischen Hessenforst, Naturpark und uns funktioniert bis dato auch, von kleineren Missverständnissen mal abgesehen. Am Sonntag pflocken wir die restlichen 50 Meter und laufen beide Trails nochmal komplett ab, um zu entscheiden, wo Gräben überbrückt werden müssen etc. Ab Mitte März denke ich, rücken wir den Trails mit Spitzhacke, Schaufel etc. zu Leibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (1. März 2018)

Hört sich alles sehr sehr gut an. Ich bin extrem gespannt und hoffe, dass ich das Ganze auch irgendwie unterstützen kann.


----------



## Hierjerner (1. März 2018)

Wo kommt ihr eigentlich alle her? Der Winterstein hat ja ein recht großes Einzugsgebiet...


----------



## oldrizzo (1. März 2018)

Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt. Ich schätze mal rund um den Winterstein in einem Radius von 15 km.


----------



## Hierjerner (1. März 2018)

Und du? ;-) Ich selbst wohne derzeit in Mzbg./ Ober-Hörgern, gebürtig aber aus Butzbach-Fauerbach, das war ja recht nah am Winterstein


----------



## oldrizzo (1. März 2018)

Ei, Fribbesch...


----------



## Sundach (2. März 2018)

Moin Moin zusammen,

gestern mal mit dem Hund oben gewesen und den Trail runter bzw abgelaufen. Wird ein feines Teil, wenn er Fertig ist!!!
Hoffe dass der zweite Trail Richtung Kapersburg genauso wird!

Greetz Sundach


----------



## oldrizzo (2. März 2018)

Wie der leider nun sehr leblose Rudi einst trällerte: Lass Dich überraschen!

Im Beipackzettel steht:
Einnahme am besten im vormittäglichen Sonnenlicht mit wenig Federweg.


----------



## Sundach (2. März 2018)

Ist der Trail Richtung Kapersburg auch schon gepflockt oder jetzt erstmal nur der Richtung Forsthaus?


----------



## oldrizzo (2. März 2018)

Der ist vom Steinkopf aus gepflockt. Muss man aber ein bisschen suchen....


----------



## oldrizzo (4. März 2018)

Guuuuuude,

war das warm heute? Wir waren als Trio oben und haben ein paar Bauten in Karten markiert und tlw. nochmal die Streckenführung korrigiert. Zum Bauen war der Boden noch zu gefroren. In 14 Tagen wollen wir dann aber das erste Mal die Sägen, Hacken und Spaten schwingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (8. März 2018)

Moin,

Samstag soll es regnen? Egal! Wir treffen uns um 12.00 Uhr am Forsthaus Winterstein, um dann in kleinen Gruppen den Ebbelwoi von unten abzugehen. Im unteren Teil müssen wir einen Baumstupf ausgraben, sowie einen Chickenway freiräumen. In Abschnitt zwei sollen die Gräben durchfahrbar gemacht werden und auch hier könnte noch eine Umfahrung gespurt werden. Und natürlich Steine sammeln. Und sonstiges Baumaterial zusammentragen.

Wir haben Werkzeug bestellt, das ist aber noch nicht da. Nötig sein werden: Spaten, Schippen, Hacken, Sägen, Äxte, evtl. Seile. Viel wichtiger aber ist: Manpower.


----------



## Hierjerner (8. März 2018)

Leider die nächsten beiden Wochenenden auf Skiern


----------



## oldrizzo (8. März 2018)

Ist ja auch nicht sooooo schlecht. Viel Spaß!


----------



## nrgmac (8. März 2018)

KZH aber wenn wieder fit sehr gerne dabei.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. März 2018)

@nrgmac Das ist immer Mist. Gute Besserung einstweilen.

@All:
Der Regen und die Schneeschmelze offenbaren ein paar kleine Schwächen des Trails. Wir haben an manchen Ecken ein Problem mit Wasserstand. Aber es handelt sich hierbei um wirklich kleine Stellen. 

Gestern haben wir weitergebaut. Auch am Steilhang. Nach einer 10 - 20 cm dicken Humusschicht stösst man allenthalben auf Steine. Das ist zum Fahren gut, zum Buddeln weniger. Ein kleiner Stepdown ist entstanden, allerdings wird dieser noch nach hinten versetzt werden. Der untere Teil ist schon ganz fein zum Rollen. Die Gräben sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, vor allem wenn man mit Dampf ankommt. 

Ride on,
Bernd


----------



## LuckZero (11. März 2018)

Sieht ganz net aus...Da gibts aber noch viel zu tun. Und nicht zu viel buddeln und planieren, dann wird es fieser


----------



## oldrizzo (11. März 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Da gibts aber noch viel zu tun. Und nicht zu viel buddeln und planieren, dann wird es fieser



Du bist hiermit herzlich eingeladen mitzuhelfen, falls Du das nicht sowieso schon tust. Ein Großteil des Trails wird nur angespurt und soll sich dann einfahren, planiert wird gar nichts. Gebaut werden nur Kehren, Anlieger und Jumps.


----------



## tom3012 (12. März 2018)

Gude 
Gibt's auf den trails auch was technisch anspruchsvolles?

Ich würde gern mal mit buddeln, bin zur Zeit allerdings Samstags meistens am schaffen. 
Lg aus dem Taunus


----------



## oldrizzo (12. März 2018)

Hmmm, 

es ist nichts verblockt, wenn Du sowas meinst. Wir denken noch darüber nach, ein paar Spitzkehren einzubauen. Für manchen wirds vom Kopf her schwierig, aber an und für sich ist es nicht schwer zu fahren. Vom Herzberg runter ist es schwieriger. 

Ride on,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom3012 (12. März 2018)

Herzberg hab ich nich mehr so aufm schirm....is schon länger her.

Auf der länge der trail gibts bestimmt abwechslung.
Den vergleich flowtrail feldberg sollte man wohl nicht ziehen.
Da gibts ja wohl gar nix was einen fordert......


----------



## oldrizzo (12. März 2018)

... der Flowtrail Feldberg verfolgt ein etwas anderes Konzept. Wir spuren zwei weitgehend naturbelassene Trails durch den Wald und nutzen dabei das, was das Gelände bietet. Unser Fokus liegt hierbei auf Spass, bis dato ist das Feedback überwiegend positiv. Die erste Strecke bietet Abwechslung, auch mal einen Gegenanstieg, enge Kehren, Jumps entstehen nach und nach. Und ja, bei der Nässe zur Zeit ist es noch recht anspruchsvoll eine Linie zu halten, weil ein Teil der Strecke z.B. parallel zu einem Hang führt.


----------



## tom3012 (12. März 2018)

Ich bin echt gespannt


----------



## jjom (13. März 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Wir spuren zwei weitgehend naturbelassene Trails durch den Wald und nutzen dabei das, was das Gelände bietet.


Hört sich super an!

Habt ihr dazu bestimmte Vorgaben für den Trailbau bekommen?
Viele offizielle legale Trails die ich kenne sind eher breite "planierte" Pisten - da frage ich mich inwiefern das einfach so vom Erbauer(team) gewollt ist und wie weit es ein "muss" ist um das ganze offiziell abgenommen zu bekommen.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. März 2018)

Gude,

ja, da gibt es schon Vorgaben. Z.B. den Korridor auf dem wir uns bewegen, Abstände zu Ameisenhaufen wurden definiert. Und auch die Tatsache, das der Trail naturbelassen sein soll. Wobei mir letztgenannte Eigenschaft eher entgegenkommt. Auch, das wir nicht mit 'schwerem Gerät' bauen, sprich alles in Handarbeit gemacht wird. Abgenommen sind die Trails allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## moerk (13. März 2018)

@oldrizzo 

Bin am WE mal den Forsthaus Trail abgelaufen...sieht doch vielversprechend aus, auch wenn es noch viel Arbeit ist. Aber es ist ja auch schon einiges getan, Daumen hoch .
Ich hab mich nur etwas gewundert beim Blick auf das gps... das waren nur 1,7km - wird da noch was umgesteckt oder woher kamen die ca. 2,5km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (13. März 2018)

@moerk 



moerk schrieb:


> @oldrizzo
> 
> Bin am WE mal den Forsthaus Trail abgelaufen...sieht doch vielversprechend aus, auch wenn es noch viel Arbeit ist. Aber es ist ja auch schon einiges getan, Daumen hoch .
> Ich hab mich nur etwas gewundert beim Blick auf das gps... das waren nur 1,7km - wird da noch was umgesteckt oder woher kamen die ca. 2,5km?



Ahoi,

ich gebe zu, noch nicht nachgemessen zu haben. Die Angaben habe ich der Kartographie des NP entnommen. Allerdings bin ich den Trail vom Einstieg bis zum Steinkopf und wieder zurück gelaufen, danach hatte ich knapp 6 km auf der Uhr. Da waren aber ein paar Schlenker dabei. Bist Du den kompletten Trail abgelaufen? Also inkl. Steinkopf?


----------



## moerk (13. März 2018)

Ja aber war auch nur mit Strava gemessen und da sind glaube ich ein paar Feinheiten rausgeflogen....


----------



## oldrizzo (13. März 2018)

...ich habe mir gerade nochmal meinen Trackwalk zu Gemüte geführt. Vom Steinkopf bis zum Forsthaus sind es gemessen knapp über 3 km. Mit einigen Schleifen. Um die 2 km würden nach Abzug dieser übrig bleiben denke ich.


----------



## tom3012 (13. März 2018)

Wieviel weg kreuzungen gibt es?


----------



## oldrizzo (14. März 2018)

Lass mal zählen... 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.... 5 müssten es sein.


----------



## GagelRVDH (14. März 2018)

Ich würde auch gerne mithelfen, falls es bei mir zeitlich passt...


----------



## oldrizzo (17. März 2018)

Aloha,

zugegeben, heute war es kalt. Darunter hat nicht nur die Motivation, sondern auch die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit gelitten. Trotz allem haben wir heute wieder ein Stück Weg freigeräumt und nähern uns langsam dem Steinkopf. Zudem sind wir mit unserem Revierförster und einem Mitarbeiter vom Naturpark den unteren Teil bis Höhe Holzturm abgegangen und haben abgestimmt, wo wir Hilfe benötigen. 

In den nächsten Wochen werden mit schwerem Gerät die Fichten aus dem Wald geholt. Hintergrund: In toten Fichten nistet sich der Borkenkäfer ein. Und den will man eigentlich nicht. 

Über die Wassergräben werden Überfahrten gebaut. Und eine feuchte Stelle im unteren Teil wird gekoffert. Für die Grabendurchfahrten haben wir noch keine gute Lösung. 

*Info am Rande:*
Wer sich wundert warum wir so große Bögen um die Ameisenhaufen machen. Wie der Admiral, die Wildbiene und andere Insekten, ist auch der Bestand der roten Waldameise in den letzten Jahren massiv zurück gegangen. Die rote Waldameise entsorgt Schädlinge, tote Tiere und arbeitet als Landschaftsgestalter. Die kleinen Dinger stehen seit Jahren unter Schutz, aber der Bestand geht immer weiter zurück. Dafür gibt es nicht den einen Schuldigen, da dürfen wir uns alle mal an die Nase fassen. Daher meine Bitte: lasst die Ameisenhaufen in Ruhe! Da gehören keine Stöcke rein, man muss auch nicht nachschauen, ob die Ameisen Winterschlaf halten! Die kommen gut ohne uns zurecht.

Und noch eine Bitte: 
Unterholz, welches nicht benötigt wird, häuft man am besten irgendwo ein paar Meter von der Strecke entfernt wieder auf.


----------



## oldrizzo (22. März 2018)

Ahoi,

nächster Termin:

Samstag, 24.3.2018, 11.00 Uhr

Wer mag trifft sich mit mir am Steinkopf. Mit Rad und kleinem Gepäck (Rucksack, Klappspaten- oder säge, Gartenschere), rollen wir gemeinsam den Trail ein und räumen aus dem Weg was rumliegt. 

Das wars schon für heute.

Ride on


----------



## tom3012 (24. März 2018)

Gude
Und ,wie lief es heute?
Ich wäre echt gern am start gewesen, bin samstags aber zur zeit selbst am schaffen.
Machst du an den kommenden feiertagen auch was am trail?


----------



## oldrizzo (24. März 2018)

Gude,

Wir sind heute zu fünft vom Steinkopf abgefahren und haben eine Spur gezogen. Wichtig ist nun, dass man sich an dieser Linie orientiert. Aber noch wichtiger ist, dass wir der Steine Herr werden, die überall herumliegen. So mangelt es uns zwar nicht an Baumaterial, aber ein bisschen mehr Erde und dafür weniger Steine wäre gut.

Der nächste offizielle Bautermin ist der 31.3., also nächsten Samstag. Gerne auch mit Bikes vorbeikommen. Uhrzeit etc. gebe ich hier noch bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (24. März 2018)




----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2018)

...genau so @trailjo .... genau so...

Gestern habe ich mir das Treiben am Steinkopf mal als Crosser verkleidet angesehen und auch die eine oder den anderen auf den neuen Trail geschickt. Dieser ist zwar noch alles andere als fertig, kann, nein, muss aber befahren werden. Schön machen können wir ihn dann später. Schön im Sinne von... Linie verbreitern, Traileinfassung aus Steinen legen und vor allem Stein aus dem Weg räumen.

Dazu brauchen wir aber Eure Hilfe, von alleine sammeln sich die Steine nicht weg. Es ist eine Schweinearbeit und macht keinen Spaß! Geht aufs Kreuz und die Hände werden dreckig, wenn ihr aber beim Fahren mal 10 Minuten übrig habt, sammelt Stein und legt sie abseits des Trails auf einen Haufen. Wir können die Dinger noch gut gebrauchen, aber nicht spitz aus dem Boden ragend. ;

Wie gesagt, der nächste größere Einsatz ist am kommenden Samstag geplant. Das ist der 31.3... ich werde ab 11.00 Uhr im oberen Teil der Strecke aktiv sein. Steine sammeln und Linie weiter sichtbar machen.

Ride on!


----------



## tom3012 (26. März 2018)

Hmmm... Vielleicht mach ich die Woche mal ne Feierabendrunde am Winterstein. 
Mich interessiert der neue Trail sehr  
Und ich werd auch zwischendurch mal bissi aufräumen. 
Am Samstag muß ich selber arbeiten, sonst wäre ich dabei. 

Kannst du nochmal kurz erklären wo ich den Einstieg finde?
Geht der Trail bis unten zum Forsthaus?
Lg


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2018)

Ahoi,

Du kannst bis zum Steinkopf fahren. Dort findest Du den Einstieg gegenüber des Turms, nach links in Richtung Forsthaus. Der Trail spuckt Dich dann links vom Forsthaus aus.


----------



## Stobbelhopser (26. März 2018)

Servus,

wir durften gestern auch mal "antesten" und waren echt begeistert! Natürlich sind noch ein paar "Baustellen" aber der größte Teil ist schon super fahrbar!
Ganz großes Lob an die Verantwortlichen!!!!! 
Wir kommen wieder! 

Nadja


----------



## tom3012 (26. März 2018)

Na da bin ich ja echt gespannt was uns da erwartet. 

Wann geht's an den zweiten trail?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2018)

Salü,

ja, der zweite Teil... eigentlich so bald als möglich. Aktuell fehlts uns schlicht an 'Händen'. Was mitunter auch daran liegt, das wir eine autarke Arbeitsweise bevorzugen, weil wir offizielle Bautage nur selten durchführen können, da es an Werkzeugen für alle mangelt. Jeder bringt mit, was er hat. Dabei geht dann auch mal was kaputt. Zudem... die Zeit die wir zum Bauen verwenden, müssen wir uns auch schaffen. Und Familie und Jobs haben wir alle. Und rad fahren gehen wir auch gerne. Die Herausforderung liegt also auf der Hand.

Vermutlich werden wir den zweiten Trail von vornherein erstmal 'anfahren'. Das macht auch Spaß. Im oberen Teil finden sich jede Menge Steine, natürlich. Ansonsten bietet der zweite Trail schon erstaunlich viele natürliche Elemente, die wir sinnvoll integrieren können. Nur im unteren Teil müssen wir ordentlich ackern, um eine flüssig fahrbare schnelle Linie zu zaubern.

Daher meine Bitte (ja, ich wiederhole mich):
Ihr helft uns wirklich sehr, wenn ihr den 1. Trail zum Forsthaus schon mal abrollt. Oder wenn ihr auf der Linie Laub recht, Steine sammelt etc. Die einzige Bedingung ist: baut keine Jumps oder Anlieger ohne das mit dem Kernteam abgestimmt zu haben. Wer möchte kann mir per PN seine Telefonnummer schicken, wir stimmen uns intern über eine WhatsApp-Gruppe ab. 

Ride on!


----------



## bestmove (26. März 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> Du kannst bis zum Steinkopf fahren. Dort findest Du den Einstieg gegenüber des Turms, nach links in Richtung Forsthaus. Der Trail spuckt Dich dann links vom Forsthaus aus.



Also nicht der Trail zum Holzturm, die andere Seite vom Steinkopf aus gesehen?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2018)

bestmove schrieb:


> Also nicht der Trail zum Holzturm, die andere Seite vom Steinkopf aus gesehen?



Sorry, habe wenig geschlafen. Was meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (26. März 2018)

Am Steinkopf den Asphalt runterrollen, dann gehts rechts und wieder rechts auf einen Trail Richtung Holzturm. Den meinst du wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich wollte mir virtuell schon mal den Einstieg verinnerlichen


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2018)

Nein, den meine ich tatsächlich nicht. 

Wenn Du oben am Steinkopf stehst, den Turm im Rücken, siehst Du links der zwei Bäumchen Holzpfosten mit roten Kopf. Direkt hier steigst Du ein.


----------



## tom3012 (26. März 2018)

Jetzt bin ich gerade ein wenig verpeilt...  
Einstieg ist oben am Fernmeldeturm oder wie?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2018)

tom3012 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich gerade ein wenig verpeilt...
> Einstieg ist oben am Fernmeldeturm oder wie?



Da und zwischen Steinkopf (Fernmeldeturm) und Holzturm und noch weiter unten usw. ... Will sagen, es gibt nicht nur einen Einstieg.


----------



## Griseas (26. März 2018)

Natürlich wird der Einstieg oben gesucht . Wenn er schreibt" oben am Steinkopf , den Turm im Rücken" ist der Fernmeldeturm gemeint. Alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## tom3012 (26. März 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Da und zwischen Steinkopf (Fernmeldeturm) und Holzturm und noch weiter unten usw. ... Will sagen, es gibt nicht nur einen Einstieg.



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (26. März 2018)

Das Einrollen klappt doch schon klasse. Am Sonntagvormittag gab es schon erste Staus vor dem Drop neben den Spitzkehren. Insgesamt bestimmt 20 Biker gezählt. Die Buschtrommel scheint zu funktionieren. Die Kehren sind übrigens eine echte Herausforderung, aber jetzt hat man endlich eine Gelegenheit Umsetzen zu trainieren.

Ein echter Showstopper ist noch der Graben vor der letzten Wegquerung, habt Ihr schon eine Idee, wie die Betonröhre dahin kommen soll? Oder gibt's ein Roadgap?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2018)

Na wenigstens etwas.... wenn es ums Bauen geht, sind wir selten mehr als fünf... könnten die Teilnehmer des Nicerides gewesen sein.

Anyway... der Graben wird noch überbaut, das macht aber der Naturpark.



Die Kehren sind noch in Arbeit, besonders die erste ist eklig.


----------



## Hierjerner (27. März 2018)

Wochenende bin ich leider wieder auf Reisen, evtl. komme ich Freitag mal hoch... hast du (oder wer anders) den Trail zufällig schon mal mit Komoot abgefahren und dort angelegt oder gibt es eine gpx-Datei?


----------



## oldrizzo (27. März 2018)

Nein, aktuell noch nicht. Aufzeichnen könnt ihr den Trail, aber bitte noch nicht veröffentlichen. Das macht erst nach erfolgter finaler Abnahme Sinn. Freitag gurke ich auch mal da oben rum.


----------



## tom3012 (27. März 2018)

Wann bist du denn am Freitag da?


----------



## projekt (27. März 2018)

Ein klasse Anfang am Steinkopf .

Bin gestern den trail zum Forsthaus mit dem Hund abgelaufen (man hat ja nicht immer das Rad dabei). Die Linienführung gefällt mir sehr gut, auch chicken ways dabei - falls meine Frau mal mitfahren will.

Unten am Forsthaus noch den Wegübergang fixen und den beiden Gräben eine widerstandsfähige Sohle geben, dann ist das eine tolle Alternative zum Wildkatzenpfad. Es kann nur gut sein wenn Spaziergänger und Radfahrer nicht den selben Pfad benutzen müssen.

Vielen Dank für die Mühe,

Gruß projekt


----------



## oldrizzo (27. März 2018)

@tom3012 Vermutlich irgendwann zwischen 11.00 und 13.00 Uhr, fahre mit dem Dicken hoch und schaue mir mal den geplanten Verlauf zur Kapersburg an.


----------



## tom3012 (27. März 2018)

Okay.... Ich schätze mal das ich/wir auch so ab 11 oben sind oder irgendwo starten


----------



## mad-max199 (28. März 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,
leider habe ich es noch nicht geschafft mich bisher zu beteiligen aus zeitlichen Gründen. Auch am Samstag schaffe ich es nicht...aber ich wollte eventuell Sonntag oder Montag Steine sammeln...vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der mit anpacken möchte...danach könnte man ja ein entsprechendes Kaltgetränk zu sich nehmen.

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## tom3012 (28. März 2018)

Gude 
Ich würde mich spontan entscheiden.
Sonntag bin ich je nach Wetter woanders am biken. 
Am Montag ist noch nix geplant. 

Eventuell bin ich schon morgen gegen Abend oder Freitag am trail, bzw am Winterstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hierjerner (29. März 2018)

Mal eine andere (evtl. unerwünschte  ) Frage... möchte morgen unbedingt den Trail anschauen, bin zeitlich aber eingeschränkt. Daher überlege ich mit dem Levo hinzudüsen. Könnte bei dem Weg auch Uphill-Flow aufkommen?  Falls es möglich wäre, wo genau kommt er denn raus? Oder läuft er im unteren Teil auf dem bekannten Forsthaus-Trail?


----------



## oldrizzo (29. März 2018)

Gute, nicht unerwünschte Frage...

Wir haben bereits intern über das Thema gesprochen und eigentlich möchten wir nicht, dass der Trail bergauf befahren wird. Ganz einfach, um das Risiko von Kollisionen zu vermeiden. Das gilt für normale MTBs genauso wie solche mit einem E wohlgemerkt. Denn tatsächlich ist der Trail an manchen Stellen für 'gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr' zu schmal und zu schlecht einzusehen.


----------



## Hierjerner (29. März 2018)

Alles klar, hab ich mir fast gedacht, dann wird komoot nochmal umgeplant und der Trail von oben gefahren


----------



## Sagi (29. März 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> und eigentlich möchten wir nicht, dass der Trail bergauf befahren wird


Wunschdenken oder wird das gesteuert ?


----------



## yoobee (29. März 2018)

Sagi schrieb:


> Wunschdenken oder wird das gesteuert ?



Das wird sich selbst regeln. Zum einen geht das nur (mit halbwegs Spaß, eher noch mit E-Bike) im untersten und obersten Teil. Und je mehr er sich ausfährt, desto weniger Spaß wird das machen.

Rizzo, ich fahre jetzt mal hoch und werde ganz unten die alternative, bessere Ausfahrt zum Fortshaus anharken. Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich die nächsten Tage Zeit habe. Schau's Dir mal an!


----------



## oldrizzo (29. März 2018)

@Sagi Wir werden das nicht kontrollieren, es wäre aber hilfreich, wenn sich alle daran halten würden. Im worst case, also wenn etwas passiert, hat der Auffahrende mit Sicherheit Ärger am Hals, denn darauf hinweisen werden wir in irgendeiner Form (Schilder o.ä.). 

@yoobee Ja, mach mal. Finde die Ausfahrt momentan eigentlich gut und übersichtlich. Wenn wir direkt neben dem Forsthaus rauskommen, brauchen wir wieder eine Bremsschikane.


----------



## yoobee (29. März 2018)

Das Stück ist schön flowig.  Und eine Schikane gibt es auch schon (lag gegenüber im Graben  )


----------



## tom3012 (29. März 2018)

Bin den trail heute auch mal abgerollt.....
Durch das wetter ist natürlich alles sehr weich und rutschig.
Da fehlt halt der flow


----------



## oldrizzo (30. März 2018)

Das werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.  Danke @yoobee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (30. März 2018)

Weich und rutschig trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf....


----------



## tom3012 (30. März 2018)

Ja, das brauch noch ne weile.
Mit laufen lassen is da nix....


----------



## Enfupie (31. März 2018)

Wir (2) würden gerne beim Trailbau mitmachen. Wann wird voraussichtlich der nächste Termin sein?


----------



## oldrizzo (1. April 2018)

@Enfupie 

Moin,
nächster Bautag ist am 7.4.
Treffpunkt: 10.00 Uhr vorm Forsthaus.

@All: wir haben gestern fleissig gewerkelt. Der Abschnitt in Hanglage hat nun eine breitere Einfahrt und der querende Stamm ist überrollbar. Durch den Regen ist die Passage aber sehr matschig, natürlich. Könnte man ein paar Tage setzen lassen.

Der obere Teil ist aber fahrbar. 

Danke!


----------



## robbi_n (1. April 2018)

Ich werde nächste woche abends die Lage mal checken.

Wenn man mit PKW anreist wo parkt man am besten um dorthin zu rollen.

Danke


----------



## tom3012 (1. April 2018)

Ich hab das letzte mal unterhalb vom forsthaus auf dem ausgeschilderten parkplatz geparkt.
Von da aus kannst du gemütlich hochtreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagui (2. April 2018)

Sind heute auch mal die Strecke abgefahren. Wird sicherlich super wenns fertig ist. Danke auch nochmal an den netten Kollegen für die Erklärung wo sich der Einstieg befindet.
Aber zum Schluss an der Stelle mit dem Graben kann man doch sicherlich etwas cooles zaubern


----------



## oldrizzo (2. April 2018)

Zaubern können wir leider noch nicht, das ist alles harte Arbeit. Wenn aber mehr Leute helfen würden, ginge es schneller.


----------



## yoobee (2. April 2018)

Bagui schrieb:


> Aber zum Schluss an der Stelle mit dem Graben kann man doch sicherlich etwas cooles zaubern



Falls du zaubern kannst, tu es. 
Ansonsten baut der Naturpark dort eine Brücke.


----------



## tom3012 (4. April 2018)

Gude 
Was steht am Samstag auf dem Plan?


----------



## oldrizzo (4. April 2018)

Ich würde nochmal gerne den Part mit den Spitzkehren anpassen, sprich eine alternative Anfahrt shapen und eine Linie für wagemutige Anfänger. Aber zunächst nochmal von oben nach unten abgehen, Steine aus dem Boden puhlen.


----------



## tom3012 (4. April 2018)

Hört sich gut an. 
Soll ich was an Werkzeug mitbringen?
Das Radl würde ich auch gern mitnehmen


----------



## oldrizzo (4. April 2018)

Auf jeden Fall das Rad mitnehmen....!

Werkzeug haben wir ein bisschen was. Die Frage ist, was passt in Deinen Rucksack?


----------



## tom3012 (4. April 2018)

Jo, nich viel. 
Mit klapp Werkzeug kann ich nicht dienen.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. April 2018)

Das dachte ich mir.... wir haben mehrere Harken und Hacken, Rechen usw. Mal sehen, wieviele Leute kommen.


----------



## tom3012 (4. April 2018)

Ich schmeiß einfach noch was ins Auto. 

Kann ich direkt oben am Forsthaus parken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (5. April 2018)

Moin,

ich bin gestern mal kurz zur Probe abgerollt. Ich finde das was ihr bis dahin gemacht habt gut. Schwierigkeitslevel ist nicht zu hoch so das es sicher für jedermann geeignet ist. Höhendifferenz hatte ich 170m.
Die angesprochenen Steine empfand ich nicht als störend.

Ich war lange nicht dort oben, kenne die Gegend aber noch von früher aus Amizeiten, wir waren oft dort, war ein kleines Dejavü.

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Gegend ja noch wirklich eine Menge an Potenzial hergibt, ab Forsthaus gibt es ja noch richtig viele Tiefenmeter, falls das natürlich bebaut werden dürfte.

Alles in allem finde ich das schon gut. Danke dafür.

Grüsse

Robbi


----------



## obsbtaum (5. April 2018)

hi. Ich werd samstag auch beim bauen mithelfen. Habt ihr  nen ungefaehres zeitlimit wie lang eure einsaetze immer so gehen?


----------



## tom3012 (6. April 2018)

Ich muß für morgen leider absagen


----------



## obsbtaum (7. April 2018)

ich muss doch kurzfristig absagen. tut mir leid.


----------



## renalto (7. April 2018)

Moin, der Termin findet aber noch statt?


----------



## obsbtaum (7. April 2018)

ich bin ja nur helfer. glaub nicht das es abgesagt wird.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. April 2018)

Ohje,

da hatte ich wohl einige Einträge übersehen.... sorry!

Nichtsdestotrotz... es wurde wieder gebaut. Und es war gut!



Zum Glück waren wieder um die 10 Leute am Start, so kamen wir am Hang weiter.... es wäre aber wirklich cool, wenn sich noch ein paar Helfer finden würden. Bis Trail 2 gebaut ist, dauert es sonst noch sehr lang. Unser Tempo ist schon gut, aber mehr Hände schaffen einfach mehr. Inzwischen haben wir auch einiges an Werkzeug. Eine oder zwei Schubkarren fehlen uns noch. Und Eimer, Eimer, Eimer....

Parken in Zukunft:
Entweder am Naturfreundeparkplatz, das ist der Große links vor dem Forsthaus. Da nehmen wir dann auch die Werkzeuge auf. Oder weiterhin am Forsthaus. So lange Platz ist.

Wie gesagt... es wäre fein, mehr Helfer zu haben. Ich will nicht sagen, zum fahren habt ihr ja auch Zeit. Man kann aber das eine mit dem anderen verbinden. Ein bisschen fahren, ein bisschen helfen. Dann passt das schon!

An den netten Herren der sich in Sorge ob der Befahrbarkeit direkt an den Forst wendete... hier im Forum wären die richtige Ansprechpartner gewesen. Und nur Versuch macht kluch.... es ist alles um- oder überfahrbar. Aber der Trail ist eben auch noch im Bau befindlich. Gut Ding will Weile haben. Aber es ist ein Trail! Ein gewisses Maß an Fahrtechnik sollte man mitbringen.


----------



## Slow (8. April 2018)

Möchte mich dem allgemeinen Lob anschließen. War positiv überrascht was ihr da rausgeholt habt. Landschaftlich und vom fahrtechnischen Charakter recht abwechlungsreicher Trail. Der Trail ist jetzt nicht so flowig wie ich es von anderen Flowtrails kenne und es gibt zwei Stellen wo ich weiß, dass meine Frau z.B. abgestiegen wäre. (-; 

Ich würde noch - auch in der Bauphase schon - an dem kleinen Drop im Mittelteil und bei dem Graben fast am Ende ein Hinweisschild anbringen. 

An die Fraktion (wie mich) "CC-Pellen mit Schlauch": Nehmt etwas Speed bei den Steinen raus. (-;


----------



## oldrizzo (8. April 2018)

Hi Slow,

Danke für das Lob! 

Einen Flowtrail wollten wir auch nicht. Nicht, weil wir grundsätzlich was dagegen hätten. Letztlich ist das auch nur eine Bezeichnung. Daher nennt sich das Projekt einfach nur MTB-Trails Winterstein. Das schürt keine Erwartungen. 

Beschilderung:
Stimme dir absolut zu! Da möchte sich der NP aber drum kümmern. Bzw. befinden wir uns diesbezüglich noch in Abstimmung.

Und ja.... pannensichere Mäntel machen Sinn. Aber wir versuchen auch an diesen Stellen noch zumindest so weit zu entschärfen, dass man sich keine Löcher in den Mantel haut. 

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncle_ffm (8. April 2018)

Gude

Wollte die Tage mal vorbei schauen und ein paar Trails abfahren. Da ich am Wochenende nie wirklich Zeit habe zu helfen  aber mich auch nicht ins gemachte Nest setzen möchte habe ich hierzu eine Frage. Wie kann man das Projekt unterstützen, hätte auch kein Problem damit vorm oder nachm fahren noch etwas an den Trails zu helfen, will aber auch ich nicht einfach so werkeln. Gibts es die Möglichkeit mir, gerne auch per PN, Tipps geben wo die Steine, die im Weg rumliegen weg sollen?
Cheers


----------



## oldrizzo (8. April 2018)

Hmmm, 

Werkzeug auf dem Rad mitschleppen ist ja eher doof..., aber wo Steine liegen, kann ich Dir sagen. Bzw. das merkst Du, wenn Du drüber fährst. Je weiter oben Du bist, um so mehr Steine gibt es. Einfach immer mal einen rauspuhlen, wenn man gerade dran hängen geblieben ist.  Die Steine am besten auf die Seite legen, denn an anderer Stelle verbauen wir die dann wieder.



Danke!


----------



## uncle_ffm (8. April 2018)

Alles klar, danke. Wird gemacht


----------



## obsbtaum (8. April 2018)

sollen denn alle steine weg, oder gibt es auch stellen, wo sie sehr gerne erwuenscht sind? Sowas macht ja auch spass, siehe abfahrt runter an der kuhkopfhuette. Ansonsten wuerd ich mich auch gern abseits der bautage beteiligen am pflegen der strecken oder ergaenzen fehlender trail elemente, wie anlieger oder wasseransammlungen beseitigen, durch trocken legen. Lg lars


----------



## trailjo (8. April 2018)

Mann, wart Ihr fleißig. Der obere Teil läuft schon deutlich fluffiger. 
Bin heute mal den Handkääs abgerollt und habe in der ersten Sektion Steine gepuhlt und in dem Teil nach dem Bildstock Äste rausgezerrt. Jetzt kann man da wenigstens halbwegs durchrollen.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. April 2018)

obsbtaum schrieb:


> sollen denn alle steine weg, oder gibt es auch stellen, wo sie sehr gerne erwuenscht sind? Sowas macht ja auch spass, siehe abfahrt runter an der kuhkopfhuette. Ansonsten wuerd ich mich auch gern abseits der bautage beteiligen am pflegen der strecken oder ergaenzen fehlender trail elemente, wie anlieger oder wasseransammlungen beseitigen, durch trocken legen. Lg lars



Nein, nicht alle... es darf schon rumpeln, aber mitten im Trail steckende spitze große Steine wollen wir rausnehmen... im oberen Teil zwischen Steinkopf und Holzturm habe ich Steine entnommen und dann wieder im Verbund eingesetzt. Das würde ich auch favorisieren, weil es dem Trail nutzt. Tlw. werden wir aber noch eine Schicht Quarzit einbringen, aber eben nur partiell.



trailjo schrieb:


> Mann, wart Ihr fleißig. Der obere Teil läuft schon deutlich fluffiger.
> Bin heute mal den Handkääs abgerollt und habe in der ersten Sektion Steine gepuhlt und in dem Teil nach dem Bildstock Äste rausgezerrt. Jetzt kann man da wenigstens halbwegs durchrollen.



 Ja, kann man sagen. Die letzten beiden Wochenenden waren produktiv. Danke fürs Steine puhlen und Äste wegschaffen. Das wollten wir gestern auch anfangen, aber.... beim Handkääs sieht der „Plan" folgendes vor: Gemeinsames Treffen am Forsthaus. Mit den Rädern und kleinem Werkzeug hoch zum Steinkopf. Gemeinsames einfahren einer Linie, dabei den zukünftigen Trail freiräumen. Gesägt haben wir ja schon. Dann wieder hoch zum Steinkopf. Über den Ebbelwoi runter zum Forsthaus, bzw. Naturfreundeparkplatz und dort spendiere ich zwei Kästen Bier (mit und ohne). Evtl. kehren wir auch die Reihenfolge um, trinken oben, taufen den Trail... wie auch immer.

Termin wird bekannt gegeben. Könnte so laufen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obsbtaum (8. April 2018)

super 


oldrizzo schrieb:


> Nein, nicht alle... es darf schon rumpeln, aber mitten im Trail steckende spitze große Steine wollen wir rausnehmen... im oberen Teil zwischen Steinkopf und Holzturm habe ich Steine entnommen und dann wieder im Verbund eingesetzt. Das würde ich auch favorisieren, weil es dem Trail nutzt. Tlw. werden wir aber noch eine Schicht Quarzit einbringen, aber eben nur partiell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





super idee! Der termin kann dann gerne sonntags sein!


----------



## oldrizzo (8. April 2018)

obsbtaum schrieb:


> super idee! Der termin kann dann gerne sonntags sein!



Kriege ich hin!


----------



## nrgmac (8. April 2018)

Voll gut. War heute nur mit Hund unterwegs. Ist echt viel passiert und es gibt überwiegend positives Feedback (ein paar Nörgler auf dicken Rädern ohne Fahrkünste gibts eben überall). Bernd und Helfer waren am unteren Teil des Ebbelwoi tätig. Danke dafür.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. April 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das die Gegend ja noch wirklich eine Menge an Potenzial hergibt, ab Forsthaus gibt es ja noch richtig viele Tiefenmeter, falls das natürlich bebaut werden dürfte.
> 
> Alles in allem finde ich das schon gut. Danke dafür.
> 
> ...



Danke Dir!

Es gibt ja auch noch den Tannenhoftrail. Alt, aber gut!


----------



## oldrizzo (8. April 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Voll gut. War heute nur mit Hund unterwegs. Ist echt viel passiert und es gibt überwiegend positives Feedback (ein paar Nörgler auf dicken Rädern ohne Fahrkünste gibts eben überall). Bernd und Helfer waren am unteren Teil des Ebbelwoi tätig. Danke dafür.



Bitte! Ja, Bernd, Ivo und Kollegen haben an der Baustelle von gestern weitergeschafft.

Hast Du Nörgler getroffen?


----------



## Zwergziege (8. April 2018)

Jepp und ein paar Unverbesserliche .....Lesen auch hier mit


----------



## oldrizzo (8. April 2018)

Zwergziege schrieb:


> Jepp und ein paar Unverbesserliche .....Lesen auch hier mit



Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig.... zu wenig Gefälle... zu langsam... keine fahrtechnische Herausforderung? Oder... Gefahr für Leib und Leben? Hatten wir beides schon im Repertoire...


----------



## Zwergziege (8. April 2018)

Halt wie immer ......geht mir am A.....vorbei .nur wer sich einbringt kann auch was bewegen


----------



## oldrizzo (8. April 2018)

Aber wenn sie hier sowieso mitlesen...

- Ich freue mich über jeden konstruktiven Vorschlag!
- Ja, die A-line ist wieder platt. Schade drum, ist aber nicht das erste Mal. Und vermutlich auch nicht das letzte.
- Flat Eric Extended platt... ich hoffe, dass der neue Trail diesen Verlust ausgleichen kann.

Der Bembelshot ist noch da, oder? Da fuhr ich vorige Woche. Sah noch gut aus. Naja, nicht gut. Bedarf ein bisschen Pflege. Ist aber auch schon in die Jahre gekommen. 

Auch sich beschweren hilft. Das meine ich ernst. Mir egal, wenn man sich dabei mal im Ton vergreift.


----------



## nrgmac (9. April 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig.... zu wenig Gefälle... zu langsam... keine fahrtechnische Herausforderung? Oder... Gefahr für Leib und Leben? Hatten wir beides schon im Repertoire...



Zu schlecht befestigt und insbesondere im oberen Teil die ,,Spitzkehre"..... Unfahrbar! 
Hatten Räder und Ausrüstung wie für´n Park, aber Fahrkönnen.... Mit blockierenden Hinterrädern durch die oberen Sektionen.
Der freundliche Hinweis, dass man sich gerne an den Bautagen einbringen könnte wurde wohlwollend ignoriert.
Im Bereich des Drops/Spitzkehren ist derzeit auch irgendwie quer durch angesagt. Bernd & Co. wollten da aber gestern noch mal dran.
Interessant sind auch die gegen den Strom Fahrer. Sind fast genauso viele bergauf, wie bergab unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (9. April 2018)

Sind den Trail gestern zweimal gefahren.
Macht richtig Spaß! Danke dafür!


----------



## oldrizzo (9. April 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Zu schlecht befestigt und insbesondere im oberen Teil die ,,Spitzkehre"..... Unfahrbar!
> Hatten Räder und Ausrüstung wie für´n Park, aber Fahrkönnen.... Mit blockierenden Hinterrädern durch die oberen Sektionen.
> Der freundliche Hinweis, dass man sich gerne an den Bautagen einbringen könnte wurde wohlwollend ignoriert.
> Im Bereich des Drops/Spitzkehren ist derzeit auch irgendwie quer durch angesagt. Bernd & Co. wollten da aber gestern noch mal dran.
> Interessant sind auch die gegen den Strom Fahrer. Sind fast genauso viele bergauf, wie bergab unterwegs





Soso, die Spitzkehre oben... ja mir wurde auch schon gesagt, das es doch viiieel besser sei, da einfach gerade runter zu fahren.... das möchte ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. Es macht schon Sinn, das wir an der Stelle bewusst das Tempo reduzieren. Und befestigte Naturtrails sind eher selten. Zumindest kenne ich keine. Das macht unseren Trail aus, zumindest behaupte ich das einfach mal. Die unbefestigten Sektionen machen mir nämlich am meisten Spaß. 

Der Hang am Drop.... ja, sorry. Das ist echt nix, was wir da gemacht haben. Wir haben eine Idee, sie wurde aber noch nicht umgesetzt. Stand für Samstag auf der Liste. Aber wir hingen dann weiter vorne fest, um den Einstieg in den Hang zu befestigen. Die Anfahrt zum Drop und die zur Kehre werden zusammengeführt. Das hat den Vorteil, das die Einfahrt in die erste Kehre einen größeren Radius bekommt, so kommt man auf jeden Fall rum. Und es wird eine deutliche Chickenline geben. Links von dat janze, aus der Gefahrenzone raus.


----------



## nrgmac (9. April 2018)

Ist ja auch alles noch nicht fertig. Bisher macht dat Ding richtig viel Spaß und Potenzial steckt da auch noch drin.
Bin mal auf die Abnahme mit dem Naturpark und Forst gespannt. Gibt es da irgendwann schon mal eine Zwischenabnahme?
BTW gestern hat sich ein bekennender Forstmitarbeiter mit seinem MTB auf dem Trail eingefunden. Er kennt beide Seiten und findet die Aktion super, obwohl er nichts davon bei Hessenforst mitbekommen hat. Interne Kommunikation und so.
Hoffentlich bis Samstag


----------



## oldrizzo (9. April 2018)

Ich bin am Samstag auf dem Weg nach Berlin und erst am 21. wieder mit am Start. Eine kleine Abnahme findet heute statt.


----------



## nrgmac (9. April 2018)

Fein! Ich denke, dass es auch eine kleine Rückmeldung gibt?
Am Samstag hat dann Bernd 2.0 den Hut auf?


----------



## oldrizzo (9. April 2018)

Das denke ich auch... und ob Bernd 2.0 am kommenden WE den Hut aufhat kläre ich noch.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. April 2018)

Servus,

das Wichtigste zuerst... Bernd 2. übernimmt am Samstag ab 10.00 Uhr meine Schicht. Einiges Werkzeug hat er dann am Start. Treffpunkt ist dann entweder das Forsthaus oder der Naturfreundeparkplatz.

Heute fand die Begehung mit Forst und NP statt. Die schlechte Nachricht zuerst.... wir müssen die Ausfahrt unten am Forsthaus ändern. Ja, das tut weh, die fand ich auch sehr geil, aber in dem Bereich stehen 4 Brutbäume und damit ist das eine NoGo-Area. Der Ausstieg der Strecke ist also wieder ganz links. Wer noch eine gute Idee hat, wie man aus dem Ausstieg noch etwas rausholen kann, immer her damit!

Ansonsten und das ist die gute Nachricht, gab es nichts zu beanstanden. 

Ride on!


----------



## Zwergziege (9. April 2018)

Interessant sind auch die gegen den Strom Fahrer. Sind fast genauso viele bergauf, wie bergab unterwegs 

Ich war es nicht


----------



## nrgmac (9. April 2018)

Hat ja auch keiner behauptet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire69 (12. April 2018)

Hallo,
jetzt habe ich mich als stiller Mitleser hier mal angemeldet. Bis vor drei Wochen kannte ich weder das Forum hier noch wusste ich, das es zu den neuen Winterstein Trails hier ein Themenbeitrag gibt. Per Mundpropaganda hatte ich bereits erfahren, dass am Winterstein neue Trails offiziell gebaut werden dürfen. Per Zufall habe ich an einem Sonntag zwei Jungs vom Bau-Team oben am Funkturm getroffen, die dazu mehr erzählt haben und auch das Forum hier erwähnten. Sie hatten natürlich auch erwähnt, dass man sich gerne an den Bauterminen beteiligen kann. Da auch ich die neuen Trails nutzen werde, habe ich mich entschlossen, beim Bau zu helfen, sofern mir das zeitlich möglich ist. Der nächste Bautermin war auf den 7.04.2018 angesetzt und kurzentschlossen war ich an diesem Tag um 10 Uhr auch mit dabei.

Da ich nicht so recht wusste, was konkret gemacht werden sollte, hatte ich mich mit einfachen Geräten ausgestattet. Leider hatte ich keine Schippe und nicht mal einen Eimer dabei. Bei den ganzen Erdarbeiten waren die Eimer (wie Bernd schon geschrieben hat) dringend nötig gewesen. Die meiste Zeit musste ich und die anderen ohne Eimer hantieren, was sehr zeitaufwendig und mühsam war. Beim nächsten mal bringe ich welche mit. Insgesamt hat es aber Spaß gemacht. 

Jetzt möchte ich hier noch was zu uns Nörglern schreiben.

@nrgmac (ich nenn Dich jetzt mal Bernd 2)
Die Spitzkehre, an der wir uns gesehen haben, ist so wie sie ist gut und anspruchsvoll. So soll es auch sein. Auch ist es wichtig (wie Bernd schon geschrieben hat) die Geschwindigkeit vor dem überqueren des Weges heraus zu nehmen. Da muss nix geändert werden.              
Du schreibst hier im Forum zu uns MTBiker aber sehr aburteilend, obwohl Du uns nicht mal kennst. Zumal das was du hier geschrieben hast, ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Von Nörgelei kann nicht die Rede sein. Das einzige was ich oder wir zur Spitzkehre gesagt haben war, das sie anspruchsvoll ist und das sie für den ein oder anderen schwierig zu fahren ist. Da die Spitzkehre dort sehr hanglastig ist und das Erdreich an dieser Stelle nicht fest und stabil ist, dürfte sich der Teil dort schnell abfahren. Daher auch der Hinweis oder auch die konstruktive Kritik, dies dort zu stabilisieren/ befestigen. Ob das möglich oder sinnvoll ist, müsst ihr vom Bauteam letztendlich selbst entscheiden. Ihr müsst ja schließlich auch die Vorgaben der Behörden beachten, das ist schon klar.
Und welche Räder unsere Gruppe fährt (dicke Räder ohne Fahrkünste), hat auch nicht wirklich was mit dem Trail zu tun. Ehrlich gesagt, schreckst Du mit so einem Beitrag eher potenzielle Helfer ab, als das sie sich eingeladen fühlen. So wie es aussieht, werden neben Handwerkzeug (Schippe + Eimer) vor allem viele Helfer benötigt.

In meiner Bike Gruppe spreche ich die Jungs natürlich an. Der ein oder andere wird vielleicht auch mal kommen.

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe, soll der nächste Bautermin der 14.04.2018 um 10 Uhr sein. Ist das korrekt?

Mich würde im Vorfeld interessieren, was genau gemacht werden soll. Mir geht es natürlich darum, das passende Arbeitsgerät einzupacken. Eimer und Schippe werde ich diesmal auf jeden Fall dabei haben. 

So das war es schon.

Grüße Dieter


----------



## LuckZero (12. April 2018)

Also ich bin heute noch mal runtergeschlichen. Alles nett fahrbar. Selbst nach dem Regen gestern. OK der obere Teil (ich nenne es mal EBike Teststrecke) ist etwas zäh zu fahren


----------



## nrgmac (12. April 2018)

Moin Dieter,
zunächst bin ich nicht Bernd (2.0).

Mag durchaus sein, dass wir uns auf dem Trail getroffen haben, war ja auch ein paar Stunden dort unterwegs und habe mit vielen Leuten gesprochen.
Das hier nicht nur Profi-Biker am Start sind ist mir durchaus bewusst. Warum man mit blockierendem Hinterrad durch den nicht befestigten Teil fahren muss ist jedoch eine berechtigte Frage, oder? Es ist keine Schande etwas nicht zu können, aber sinnfrei kaputt fahren muss nicht sein.
Mein ursprünglicher Kommentar bzgl den Nörglern war auch recht allgemein gehalten und auf niemand persönlich bezogen. 

Nur so am Rande bemerkt: Diese Trails sind ein kostenfreies Angebot des Naturparks und werden von freiwilligen Helfern unentgeldlich gebaut. Wenn man sich damit über- oder unterfordert fühlt, muss man dieses Angebot nicht nutzen.
Ich persönlich freue mich jedenfalls darüber, dass es endlich mal etwas Offizielles in unserer Gegend gibt, was wir MTBler als Chance sehen sollten.

Wie schon gesagt, das gesamte Projekt lebt von den Helfern, deren Ideen und Muskelkraft. Da ist es echt schade, dass gerade die Bernds & Co. wahnsinnig viel Zeit investieren und oft fast ganz alleine am Bau sind. Wenn nur zehn Leute bauen und jeden Sonntag hundert (kaputt)fahren, dann wird das nix!

Es wäre also sehr schön, wenn sich an den Bautagen mehr Leute einfinden würden. Nicht nur nutzen und nörgeln, selber mit machen! Dann macht das Biken nachher gemeinsam auch mehr Spaß und ein Kaltgetränk kann man, falls gewünscht, auch noch einnehmen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## spitfire69 (17. April 2018)

Moin,

kleines Update zum Bautag vom letzten Samstag. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten hinsichtlich des Treffpunktes (Wanderparkplatz oder Forsthaus Parkplatz) haben sich die bauwütigen doch zusammen gefunden. Insgesamt haben sich 7 bis 8 Mann eingefunden, die tatkräftig dort weiter gemacht haben, wo vorletzte Woche aufgehört wurde. Diesmal standen auch ausreichend Eimer (4 brandneue Eimer kamen zusätzlich von Michael), Schippen und Hacken zur Verfügung.

Trotz des starken Regens am Freitag konnte man am Trail gut weiter bauen. Der Regen hat den Abschnitt gut setzen lassen. M. E. hat der Regen aber auch schon Teilbereiche ausgewaschen, so dass man hier und da nachbessern (auffüllen) muss.

Auch war gut zu erkennen, wo die Schwachpunkte sind. Gerade in den Senken im unteren Bereich waren größere Matchlöcher und Wasserstellen. Übrigens Bernd, ich hätte eine Idee hinsichtlich des Ausstiegs, wie man die optimieren könnte. Das erzähl ich Dir aber am Samstag.

@Bernd (2.0) vielen Dank noch mal für das Kaltgetränk. Hat sehr gut geschmeckt beim Abstieg zum Forsthaus.

Ich hoffe, dass sich am Samstag noch mehr Helfer einfinden werden. 7 bis 8 Helfer sind zwar ganz nett, aber 16 bis 20 oder noch mehr würden dem Bauteam (Bernd & Co.) viel weiter bringen. Trotz, dass es teils anstrengend ist, muss ich sagen, hat es Spaß gemacht.

Da ich selbst jetzt zwei mal dabei war und ich nicht genau wusste, was nimmste an Arbeitsgerät mit und was ist vorhanden, möchte ich hier mal ein paar Dinge auflisten:


Spaten / Schippe


Rechen


Sägewerkzeug (Beilchen und/ oder kleine/ große Säge)


Hacke/ Pickel


1 - 2 Eimer und kleinere Schaufel

Das Bauteam hat natürlich auch Arbeitsgeräte, die helfende Hände natürlich nutzen können. Der ein oder andere kommt auch ohne eigene Arbeitsgeräte dabei zu haben und da schadet es nicht, wenn zusätzlich Arbeitsgeräte in ausreichender Zahl zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich hoffe, dass sich hier im Forum noch einige angesprochen fühlen, an dem ein oder anderen Bautermin Lust zu verspüren dabei zu sein. Am Samstag soll auch schönes Wetter sein. Da lohnt es sich!!!

Grüße Dieter


----------



## LuckZero (17. April 2018)

Vielleicht einmal einen Sonntag als Termin. Bei den Horden an Bikern die dort Sonntags unterwegs sind finden sich evtl. ein paar mehr Hände.
Samstag ist bei vielen Leuten immer gut verplant.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. April 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Vielleicht einmal einen Sonntag als Termin. Bei den Horden an Bikern die dort Sonntags unterwegs sind finden sich evtl. ein paar mehr Hände.
> Samstag ist bei vielen Leuten immer gut verplant.



Kommt bestimmt noch... mir passt der Samstag grundsätzlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (17. April 2018)

Bernd 2.0 und zwei fleißige Helfer waren auch am Sonntag tätig. Leider wurde das hier nicht kommuniziert. 
Vielen Dank an euch (hoffe der Döner war lecker).


----------



## oldrizzo (18. April 2018)

Auch unter der Woche sind Helfer aktiv. Das ist die oben schon angesprochene Selbstorganisation. Diese Tage schreiben wir hier aber nicht aus, können es auch tlw. gar nicht, weil z.B. zu spontan organisiert. Gestern war Uwe wieder unterwegs und hat geschafft zum Bleistift.


----------



## .t1mo (18. April 2018)

Wir waren am Sonntag mal da und haben eine Abfahrt gemacht. Hut ab. Sehr sehr stark, was ich dort geleistet habt 

Wie steht's um den zweiten Trail?


----------



## obsbtaum (18. April 2018)

ich war jetzt zwei tage hintereinander auf dem neuen Trail unterwegs und wuerd sooo gern jede tag da fahren. Der ganze trail macht einfach sooo mega fun! Gestern war dann auch der neue baumstumpf drop fertig! Wirklich, was ihr aus dem stueck vor dem drop gebaut habt, is sooo gril! Ich grinz die ganze abfahrt ueber! Der trail macht einfach nur spass und das in seinem noch nicht vollendeten zustand! Ich bedanke mich wirklich recht herzlich fuer dieses Engagement bei den planern dieses projekts und auch bei den umsetzern! Ihr leistet eine tolle arbeit! Lg Lars


----------



## spitfire69 (19. April 2018)

Moin,

gestern Abend habe ich noch eine schöne Feierabendrunde gedreht bei perfektem Wetter. Zum erstaunen waren die Wege gut abgetrocknet. Der Trail zum Forsthaus war weitestgehend, bis auf die bereits bekannten Matschstellen, wieder sehr gut zu befahren. Dank meiner Klappsäge konnte ich eine Fichtenspitze, die in den Trail ragte, beseitigen. Auch ein paar dicke lose Steine wurden beim Abrollen der Strecke zur Seite gelegt.

Und in der Tat wurde wieder unter der Woche fleißig weiter gebaut. Die Veränderung zum Samstag war gut sichtbar. Die Selbstorganisation scheint zu funktionieren.

Grüße Dieter


----------



## nrgmac (20. April 2018)

Wo gehts morgen weiter (soll ja auch Leute ohne Fratzapp geben)?
10:00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz oder Forsthaus?

#NoDigNoRide


----------



## oldrizzo (21. April 2018)

Gude,

ich mache mich um 9.00 Uhr mit meinem Dicken los und fahre zunächst mal den Trail ab und komme dann zum Naturfreundeparkplatz, wo ich hoffentlich auf Berndf 2 treffe. 



CU there! Ick freue mir!


----------



## oldrizzo (22. April 2018)

Soooooo, heute mal mit dem Kleinen Mann oben vom Steinkopf alles abgefahren. Der kam mit seinem 20'' Gedöhns ganz gut zurecht. Absteigen musste er nur bei den großen Gräben und an zwei Stellen musste ich Hilfestellung leisten. Der Trail ist also, langsam gefahren, Kids kompatibel. Sehr cool!

Am 28. treffen wir uns um 10.00 Uhr am Naturfreundeparkplatz. Mit Rädern und wenn dann nur kleinem Toolset. Dann fahren wir gemeinsam hoch zum Steinkopf und steigen in den Trail Richtung Kapersburg ein. Den fahren und räumen wir gemeinsam frei. Danach gehts wieder zum Naturfreundeparkplatz (evtl. nachdem wir den Ebbelwoi nochmal runter sind) und dort stehen dann je eine Kiste Bier mit und ohne bereit. So lange der Vorrat reicht.

Bitte kommt zahlreich. 

Am kommenden Mittwoch wird die Überfahrt des Grabens vor dem Forstweg gebaut.


----------



## moerk (23. April 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Der Trail ist also, langsam gefahren, Kids kompatibel.



Können wir bestätigen


----------



## oldrizzo (25. April 2018)

Aloha,

wir haben eine, nein zwei Brücken!! Kurz vorm Regen sind die Bauwerke fertig geworden, die Gräben vor den Forstwegen sind nun überrollbar. Viele Späße!

Ride on,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom3012 (25. April 2018)

Sehr schön 

Stimmt es eigentlich das noch ne "gravity line" in planung ist?


----------



## oldrizzo (25. April 2018)

Es ist zwar noch einiges in Planung, u.a. war auch im Gespräch, den Bembelshot legalisieren zu lassen, aber von einer Gravity Line weiß ich nichts. Und egal wer das Segment bei Strava angelegt hat.... der Ebbelwoi ist nicht die [email protected]! Nicht mitvögeln, aber dem Kinde den Namen aufdrücken wollen, gehts noch?


----------



## tom3012 (25. April 2018)

Wird noch mehr gebaut als die jetzigen zwei?
Wenn der bembelshot legal und noch ein wenig aufgehübscht wird wäre das natürlich auch top.

Da geb ich dir recht, der trail sollte auch bei strava ebbelwoi heißen....


----------



## yoobee (25. April 2018)

Ebbelwoi ist doch großteils eine Gravity Line. Bembelshot/Bembelduro sind auch nicht steiler.

Zwei große Jumps kommen schon noch hin, wenn Zeit ist. 

Der Shot bräuchte Pflege, ja. Im Sommer passiert da aber meist nix. Und wenn du Ideen zum Aufhübschen hast, her damit. Und dann mitmachen


----------



## tom3012 (26. April 2018)

Den ebbelwoi bin ich mal ganz am Anfang gefahren, und auch noch bei Nässe.
Das war nicht so prickelnd.... 
Ein paar kumpels schwärmen aber mittlerweile davon. 
Ich werd ihn am Wochenende irgendwann nochmal unter die Stollen nehmen  

Jo, Ideen wären da.... nur die Arbeit und die damit verbundene Zeit lässt momentan nicht viel zu.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. April 2018)

Ob wirklich noch Strecken dazu kommen, weiss ich nicht. Aber es gibt Pläne dafür...


----------



## Little74 (27. April 2018)

Ist morgen 28.4 ein Arbeitseinsatz ?


----------



## oldrizzo (27. April 2018)

Ja, auch morgen wieder. Treffpunkt ist um 10.00 am Naturfreundeparkplatz. Wenn genug Leute zusammenkommen, rollen wir den zweiten Trail ein, also Bike mitbringen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. April 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> wir haben eine, nein zwei Brücken!! Kurz vorm Regen sind die Bauwerke fertig geworden, die Gräben vor den Forstwegen sind nun überrollbar. Viele Späße!



Schade, die Steilstücke fand ich gerade spaßig. Denke aber, allein aufgrund der Erosionsgefahr machen Brücken Sinn.
Bin morgen nicht dabei, geht für eine Woche in den Thüringer Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (28. April 2018)

Hast recht, so richtig verstehe ich auch nicht, wozu wir die Brücken brauchen... war jetzt auch ohne gut rollbar. Die Brücken verhindern eigentlich eher, dass man vor dem Weg bremst.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. April 2018)

@yoobee ...die waren rollbar, weil man in einem Fall die Wasserrinne zugeworfen hat, das ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache! Bremsschikanen sollen auch noch kommen. Aber Eile mit Weile.

@Ferkelmann Die Steilstücke sind nicht überbrückt, nur die Wassergräben vor den Forstwegen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. April 2018)

Die, meinte ich ja. Brücken über dem Kompressionen hätte ich schon abstrus gefunden


----------



## oldrizzo (29. April 2018)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank an die Helfer des gestrigen Bautages. Wir konnten ca. 700 m des zweiten Trails freizupfen. Erkenntnis Nr. 1: Hartnäckige Bodendecker da oben. Erkenntnis Nr. 2: für Bikes jenseits 140 mm FW zu flach. Das wird definitiv eher was für straffe Fahrwerke und Hardtailpiloten. Der Handkääs stößt nach ca. 900 m auf den Trail zur Kuhkopfhütte. Wer ihn also schon mal antesten möchte, kann das gerne tun. Auf eigene Gefahr und Verantwortung. Die Pfosten sind gut sichtbar, haltet Euch an die Linie. Natürlich dürft ihr auch dem Bodenbewuchs zu Leibe rücken und das erste Stück so durchgängig abrollbar machen. Unser Dank ist euch gewiss. Beim Zupfen immer mal auf die Arme und Beine schauen: Zecken! Ich hatte vier von den Biestern auf ihrem Weg nach oben von den Beinen gezupft.

Was noch? Wir haben gestern eine Werkzeugspende erhalten. Danke dafür! Und am Schluss des Tages gab es wie versprochen Erfrischungsgetränke.


----------



## yoobee (29. April 2018)

3. Für E-Bikes 
Auch der Kuhkopf macht damit schon echt Spaß 

Danke an Alle!


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. April 2018)

Liest sich alles sehr gut hier. Wir würden mal zur Unterstützung aus dem Spessart anrücken...

O.K. ,parken am Forsthaus hab ich gelesen, was hat das denn für eine Adresse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (29. April 2018)

What? Aus dem Spessart? Na, wir nehmen Euch gerne auf, aber extra zum helfen kommen? Dann müsst ihr auch ein bisschen fahren, hier gibts ja noch mehr. Sonst lohnt das ja nicht. Das Forsthaus liegt an der Wintersteinstraße, man kann von der Autobahn kommend an der Raststätte Wetterau abfahren (ist aber nicht gestattet). Dann hoch Richtung Fernmeldeturm, den sieht man schon von der Autobahn. Vor dem Forsthaus gibt es noch den Naturfreundeparkplatz, da kommt ihr sowieso vorbei. Parkt da. Das ist unser offizieller Treffpunkt. Platz ist da genug. Auch zum Rad schrauben, wenn es sein muss. Ihr seid herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. April 2018)

Wir könnten ja mal was mit Gegenbesuch bei uns ausmachen...ein Local ist halt Gold wert.

Wir wissen auch, was so ein Trail für eine Arbeit ist. Wir biken zusammen bei Euch, machen uns ein Bild ,und reden über die Unterstützung...


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit,
Gestern war ich zu Fuß mit meiner Tochter auf dem Trail zum Forsthaus unterwegs, echt schön geworden.
Danke an alle Erbauer 
Freue mich schon auf die erste Fahrt mit dem Rad.

Viele Steine brauchten wir nicht räumen und eine Handvoll Glassplitter habe ich noch gefunden.
Da ist mir etwas aufgefallen und da wir selber Teil des Problems waren, habe ich mich gefragt, wie soll das in Zukunft mit Fußgängern auf der Strecke gehandhabt werden ?
Die Brücken über die Gräben laden Wanderer ein, die Strecke gegen die Fahrtrichtung zu begehen.
Mir sind gestern morgen zwei Gruppen begegnet.
Kommen da Warnschilder hin ?
Anfertigung könnte ich, nach Absprache mit den Streckenverantwortlichen übernehmen, so wie damals bei den Nagelfallen.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Little74 (2. Mai 2018)

Soviel ich weiß, erfolgt die Beschilderung über den Naturpark Hochtaunus.

Olli


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Mai 2018)

@Kuwahades Olli hat recht. Die gesamte Beschilderung wird durch den Naturpark realisiert werden.


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Mai 2018)

sehr schön, dann wird das auch professioneller


----------



## yoobee (2. Mai 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Die gesamte Beschilderung wird durch den Naturpark realisiert werden.



Das sollte bald mal passieren. An jedem/r Zugang/Kreuzung am besten.
“Achtung Mountainbike- Trail! Kein Zugang für Fußgänger! Kein Befahren oder Schieben bergaufwärts!“ 

In groß, fett und rot. 

Gestern kam auch so ein Clown mit dem E-Bike hoch gefahren, und legte es auch noch auf dem Trail ab, als er den Stepdown checkte  Wäre ich nicht mit meiner Frau unterwegs gewesen, wäre ich gleich mal drüber geknattert...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (2. Mai 2018)

yoobee schrieb:


> Das sollte bald mal passieren. An jedem/r Zugang/Kreuzung am besten.
> “Achtung Mountainbike- Trail! Kein Zugang für Fußgänger! Kein Befahren oder Schieben bergaufwärts!“
> 
> In groß, fett und rot.
> ...


Bitte nicht so aggressiv;eine smarte,unbemerkte und zielgerichtete Kneifbewegung mit der Zange und schon wird aus dem Esel teigiger Elektroschrott.


----------



## trailjo (2. Mai 2018)

Little74 schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, erfolgt die Beschilderung über den Naturpark Hochtaunus.
> Olli



Und genau dann wird's doof. Dann sind wir MTBler, die immer für "Alle Wege für alle" plädiert haben, diejenigen, die andere von "Ihrem" Weg ausgrenzen und die Verbotsschilder aufstellen.
Was will man dann noch sagen, wenn woanders ein "Für Fahrräder verboten!" auftaucht!?!


----------



## Zwergziege (2. Mai 2018)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so aggressiv;eine smarte,unbemerkte und zielgerichtete Kneifbewegung mit der Zange und schon wird aus dem Esel teigiger Elektroschrott.


??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (2. Mai 2018)

trailjo schrieb:


> Und genau dann wird's doof. Dann sind wir MTBler, die immer für "Alle Wege für alle" plädiert haben, diejenigen, die andere von "Ihrem" Weg ausgrenzen und die Verbotsschilder aufstellen.
> Was will man dann noch sagen, wenn woanders ein "Für Fahrräder verboten!" auftaucht!?!



Da verwechselst du was! Es geht nicht um Wege für alle, sondern hier um einen speziellen Bike-Trail! Der ist eben nicht für Wanderer geeignet. So wie andersrum in den Alpen z.B. Wege, die für Biker gesperrt sind. 
Auf “Wegen für alle“ hat immer der Schwächere Vorrang.


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Mai 2018)

Da es Sache des NP ist, müssen wir uns über das Wording keinen Kopf machen. Noch bin ich mir noch nicht mal sicher, ob wir darauf einen Einfluss haben. Darüberhinaus stimme ich @trailjo zu... je restriktiver wir uns zeigen, umso wahrscheinlicher ist auch, dass wir uns dann auf Wanderwegen entsprechendes anhören müssen. Ja, es handelt sich um einen Biketrail, aber man kann das in dem Fall auch so formulieren, dass der Bergabverkehr Vorrang hat. Kritischer sehe ich tatsächlich das bergauf fahren....

PS: Eigentlich finde ich es gar nicht so blöd, wenn sich Nichtbiker unser Treiben auf den Trails anschauen. So bleibt man im Gespräch. Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist der Trail an den meisten Stellen gut einzusehen.


----------



## trailjo (3. Mai 2018)

yoobee schrieb:


> Da verwechselst du was! Es geht nicht um Wege für alle, sondern hier um einen speziellen Bike-Trail! Der ist eben nicht für Wanderer geeignet. So wie andersrum in den Alpen z.B. Wege, die für Biker gesperrt sind.
> Auf “Wegen für alle“ hat immer der Schwächere Vorrang.


Keine Verwechslung, sondern genau der Punkt. "Wir" haben einen eigenen Weg nur für uns. Das ist ein Novum hier im Wald und generiert automatisch Neid bei anderen Nutzergruppen. 
Wie würde es dir gehen, wenn der Naturpark beschliesst, das der Wanderweg vom Holzturm runter für "MTB nicht geeignet ist" und für uns sperrt? 

Ich habe einfach keinen Bock auf einen regulierten Wald, wo offiziell vorgegeben und beschildert wird, wer wo was darf. Dann ist es mir lieber es gibt keine Schilder, und ich werde weiterhin von Familien überrascht, die den Bembelshot hochlaufen und am Sprung applaudieren.


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Mai 2018)

Verbieten sollte man niemandem irgendwas, aber die Wanderer sollten wissen, das sie sich auf einer MTB Strecke befinden.
Das macht die Kommunikation auf dem Trail einfacher
Und ein "Achtung Bahn Frei" Ruf und ein Dankeschön sollte einem dann auch nicht schwer fallen  
Eine Dezente Klingel gibt es ja mittlerweile auch, die man sich ans Rad schrauben kann


----------



## :Brian (3. Mai 2018)

Ich bin da voll bei Trailjo. So schön zwei weitere Trails vom Steinkopf sind, eine Regulierung durch den Forst im Anschluss ist zu befürchten. Ich will da nicht unken und kennen auch keine Hintergründe, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass z.B. Trails vom Holzturm gesperrt werden. Und falls das nicht beabsichtigt ist, dann wird es häufiger Kommentare durch Wanderer geben, warum man jetzt hier und da fährt und nicht den dafür ausgewiesenen Trail. Kann ich dann aus deren Sicht sogar nachvollziehen.
Ich möchte alle Wege befahren dürfen, Rücksichtnahme ist selbstverständlich und stört mich nicht. Daher hatte ich bisher am Winterstein auch nur wenige Diskussionen mit Wanderern, ich hoffe, das bleibt so.

Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn es keine Beschilderung gäbe, die eine Trennung der Nutzergruppen forciert. Ich hätte daher auch auf den Trail zum Forsthaus verzichtet, es sei denn, es gibt eine Zusicherung des Forst, das alle Wege offen bleiben. Zur Kapersburg sieht es anders aus, da sind auch meist wesentlich weniger Wanderer unterwegs. Es konzentriert sich doch viel Richtung Forsthaus, klar, da sind ja auch die Parkplätze direkt um die Ecke.

@Kuwahades
"Bahn frei" rufen bedeutet ja, dass die betreffenden Platz zu machen haben, das ist dabei aus meiner Sicht fehl am Platz. Gemeinsame Wegnutzung bedeutet eben Rücksichtnahme und im Zweifelsfall abbremsen, so blöd das manchmal auch ist.


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Mai 2018)

An anderer Stelle hatte ich schon mal darum gebeten, dass Fragen zu evtl. Sperrungen gerne und unbedingt an HessenForst und Naturpark zu richten sind. Eine eindeutige Aussage dazu fehlt mir....


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Mai 2018)

Man sollte schon auf sich Aufmerksam machen dürfen, ist ja schließlich ein MTB Trail den man nutzt
Auf dem Fahrradweg in der Stadt muss man ja auch klingeln dürfen

Auf allen anderen Waldwegen ist abbremsen natürlich erstes Gebot


----------



## moerk (3. Mai 2018)

:Brian schrieb:


> aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass z.B. Trails vom Holzturm gesperrt werden



Ein Teil vom alten Holzturm-Trail wurde doch bereits gesperrt bzw. mit grobem Geäst zugelegt (der Teil vor der letzten Weg-Kreuzung).


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Mai 2018)

...der war aber schon länger kein Wanderweg mehr. Daher hatte ich damit gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (3. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich mich an die Aussage vom Naturpark recht erinnere, wird der von oben nur noch bis zum Hauptweg führen (für alle Nutzer).


----------



## yoobee (3. Mai 2018)

trailjo schrieb:


> "Wir" haben einen eigenen Weg nur für uns. Das ist ein Novum hier im Wald...



Genau das ist es. Vergleichbar mit Stromberg oder Wiesbaden - da darf auch kein Fußgänger auf die Trails!! Es ist kein Wanderweg!

Am Bembelshot ist das weniger problematisch, weil ein Forstweg durchführt. Am Bembelduro wird es schon wieder eng. Ich weiß nicht, wie es hier aussehen wird, sollte die beiden auch, wie vorgesehen, offizialisiert werden.


----------



## spitfire69 (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin auch gegen Hinweisschilder, die nur bestimmten Gruppen einen Zugang zu bestimmten Wegen erlaubt. Das führt zwangsläufig unter den vielen Nutzern zu Spannungen, die wir gerade vermeiden sollten. An den Übergängen (Brücken) könnte man überlegen, ob ein dezentes Hinweisschild (z. B. Vorsicht, hier kreuzen MTB-Biker) sinnvoll ist. Ein solcher Hinweis ist kein Verbotsschild und sagt dem Wanderer mit anderen Worten, dass dieser Weg zum Wandern eher ungeeignet ist.

Aber wie oldrizzo schon geschrieben hat, letztendlich wird HessenForst und der Naturpark das Wording bestimmen, da sie die Schilder, sofern welche hinkommen sollen, auch bezahlen.

Persönlich finde ich es nicht so schlimm, wenn mal ein Wanderer hier und da ein Trailweg nutzt. In aller Regel gehen die schon zur Seite und die Begegnungssituation wird problemlos gemeistert. Ich finde aber eine andere Gruppe könnte zum Problem werden. Gemeint sind die Moto Cross Fahrer, die jeden Samstag und Sonntag rund um den Winterstein ihre Furchen durch den Wald ziehen. Die neuen Trails sind geradezu eine Einladung diese abzufahren. Die Schäden an der Strecke, könnte man kaum durch wöchentliche Arbeitseinsätze wieder wet machen. Ein Verbotsschild würde hier aber auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## yoobee (3. Mai 2018)

spitfire69 schrieb:


> Gemeint sind die Moto Cross Fahrer...



Ich habe zum Glück noch keinen getroffen. Wenn man nicht gerade ein Kantholz tur Hand hat , hilft hier nur, sofort das Handy zücken und fotografieren, und dann zur Polizei. Das Kennzeichen werden die Typen sicher verstecken...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (3. Mai 2018)

Die geistern lieber im NSG rund um den nördlichen Panzerplatz, insbesondere an den Hafenkanten,herum.Die anderen Gebiete sind denen zu belebt.Gerne auch mit GoPro auf dem Resthirnschoner. Sobald man Ihnen näher kommt setzt der Fluchtinstinkt ein.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Mai 2018)

Back to topic:

Habt ihr Lust, Euch ein wenig dreckig zu machen? Den ein oder anderen Stein zu bewegen? Oder endlich auch mal eine Zecke zu sehen?

Dann seid am kommenden Samstag um 10.00 Uhr am Naturfreundeparkplatz am Winterstein. Bring your bike! Werkzeug ist da. 

To do:

Trail 2 - Handkääs - weiter freiräumen
Trail 1 - Den Steinen im oberen Teil nochmal zu Leibe rücken
Trail 1 - Im mittleren Teil die Kehren finalisieren und die Linien markieren

Je nach Gruppengröße können wir uns auch aufteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (6. Mai 2018)

Moin. Heute den Ebbelwoi mit der Regierung mal abgerollt. Überwiegend positives Feedback bekommen.
Allerdings ist der Chickenway in der Kehren-Sektion definitiv nix. Hier gab es ordentlich Mecker (und das meiner Meinung nach auch vollkommen zu recht). Da müssen wir echt noch mal ran.
Die ,,Mauer'' im Stepdown ist genial geworden. Da hat der Dieter sich ein Denkmal gebaut. Wird sogar schon kräftig gefilmt an der Stelle.

#NoDigNoRide


----------



## trailjo (6. Mai 2018)

Sorry fürs Nicht-helfen. Der ganze ASC war am WE auf Tour im Odenwald. Sind da am Ende der 2-Tages-Tour zufällig auf den Fuchstrail gestoßen und den abgerollt. 
Alter Verwalter, was das für ein Aufwand sein muss, so ein Ding zu bauen und unterhalten. Haben aber nen schönen Boden, da kann man fast alles draus shapen.
Sensibilsiert auf die Beschilderung geschaut, haben die gleich meterbreite Tafeln (inkl. Lebensgefahr für Fußgänger) und als Nicht-Vereinsmitglied darfst du eig. gar nicht drauf. Ihr Vorteil ist allerdings, das weder ein Fußgänger noch ein E-Biker auf die Idee kommen würde, das steile Ding hochzufahren.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Mai 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Moin. Heute den Ebbelwoi mit der Regierung mal abgerollt. Überwiegend positives Feedback bekommen.
> Allerdings ist der Chickenway in der Kehren-Sektion definitiv nix. Hier gab es ordentlich Mecker (und das meiner Meinung nach auch vollkommen zu recht). Da müssen wir echt noch mal ran.
> Die ,,Mauer'' im Stepdown ist genial geworden. Da hat der Dieter sich ein Denkmal gebaut. Wird sogar schon kräftig gefilmt an der Stelle.
> 
> #NoDigNoRide



Moin,

Ursache der Meckerei war? Zu steil, zu unspektakulär, der Boden zu weich? Mein Sohnemann (7,5 Jahre alt, 20'' Kania), kommt da gut runter und hatte Spaß dabei.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Mai 2018)

trailjo schrieb:


> Sorry fürs Nicht-helfen. Der ganze ASC war am WE auf Tour im Odenwald. Sind da am Ende der 2-Tages-Tour zufällig auf den Fuchstrail gestoßen und den abgerollt.
> Alter Verwalter, was das für ein Aufwand sein muss, so ein Ding zu bauen und unterhalten. Haben aber nen schönen Boden, da kann man fast alles draus shapen.
> Sensibilsiert auf die Beschilderung geschaut, haben die gleich meterbreite Tafeln (inkl. Lebensgefahr für Fußgänger) und als Nicht-Vereinsmitglied darfst du eig. gar nicht drauf. Ihr Vorteil ist allerdings, das weder ein Fußgänger noch ein E-Biker auf die Idee kommen würde, das steile Ding hochzufahren.



Wie gesagt, Beschilderung ist Thema des Naturparks. Kann mich daran erinnern, das unterhalb der Burg Frankenstein ebenfalls Erde kein Problem war. Für uns heisst das eben, sich nochmal hinsetzen und gemeinsam überlegen, wo wir tatsächlich Shape brauchen, d.h. mit Quarzit nacharbeiten müssen und wo es rumpeln darf.


----------



## nrgmac (7. Mai 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ursache der Meckerei war? Zu steil, zu unspektakulär, der Boden zu weich? Mein Sohnemann (7,5 Jahre alt, 20'' Kania), kommt da gut runter und hatte Spaß dabei.



Die neue Führung parallel zum Drop ist zu steil für Anfänger. Ist jetzt wie eine Schussfahrt. Der trockene und extrem lockere Boden tut sein übriges dafür.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Mai 2018)

...m.E. muss dann eine Alternative ganz links geschaffen werden. Mit Gabelung noch weit vor der Einfahrt zur Spitzkehre.


----------



## nrgmac (7. Mai 2018)

Sehe ich auch so. 
Blau gleich links, rot (Spitzkehre und Drop) nach rechts und das restliche Chaos platt machen. 
Evtl. noch einen ,,Notausgang" für Farbenblinde vorm Drop.


----------



## spitfire69 (7. Mai 2018)

Ja der Stepdown ist eine Augenweide geworden. Das wäre nicht so gut geworden, wenn nicht so viele Hände mitgeholfen und tonnenweise kleine bis große Steine herbei geschleppt hätten. Zum Abschluss des Samstages habe ich den Abschnitt noch „aufgeräumt“. Das hat ja für die Begehung am Sonntag gepasst 

Bei der Kehren Sektion musste ich am Samstag auch erst mal stehen bleiben, um mir das „Neue“ einzuprägen. Da hat sich ja super viel getan. Vor allem ist der Bereich so vielseitig geworden. Da ist für jeden was dabei.

@Bernd  2.0
Am Samstag sind noch ein paar Arbeitsgeräte liegen geblieben. Vorschlaghammer, Wiedehopf und zwei Eimer. Die habe ich eingesammelt und sind bei mir. Falls ihr die unter der Woche braucht, bitte Melden. Ich kann die dann auch Michael übergeben oder jemand anderem.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Mai 2018)

Im Wesentlichen haben wir an den Kehren die ganzen Umfahrungen dichtgemacht... die Linie links am Stepdown vorbei war schon länger so geplant. Die erste Kehre kann nun mit Schwung gefahren werden, dann hat man es mit den drei Folgekehren nicht mehr so schwer. Der Anlieger hat nun ein Erdkleid (irgendwer sagte was von... da muss noch ein Jump hin....) und unten aus der zweiten Kehre raus entsteht noch ein kleiner Jump.

Ich vermutete das Werkzeug bei Bernd 2 im Auto. Saß mit ihm noch unten im Forsthaus. Aber gut zu wissen, wo es tatsächlich ist.



Und wieder mal: DANKE! an ALLE!


----------



## nrgmac (7. Mai 2018)

Jo, war ja beim Erdkleid beteiligt. Jumps gehen immer auf Bernd 2.0 
Dennoch ist die Streckenführung derzeit sehr unübersichtlich und die Motivation war am Samstagnachmittag auch unterhalb der Moosschicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jah0o (7. Mai 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Die neue Führung parallel zum Drop ist zu steil für Anfänger. Ist jetzt wie eine Schussfahrt. Der trockene und extrem lockere Boden tut sein übriges dafür.



Gude, wir sind heute zu dritt das Ding abgerollt und Bernd hat uns das gebaute vom SA gezeigt. 
Also wenn die neue Führung, parallel zum Drop, zu steil ist ... haben wir uns gefragt ob die Leute die 2 Kompression überlebt haben?! 
Aber im Grunde ist es schon sinnvoll da nochmal paar Schweißperlen reinzustecken um Klarheit zu schaffen.  

Und weiter oben zum "Stepdown": erste Sahne...  (alleine schon vom optischen) 

In diesem Sinne - bis nächsten Samstag!


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Mai 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Jo, war ja beim Erdkleid beteiligt. Jumps gehen immer auf Bernd 2.0
> Dennoch ist die Streckenführung derzeit sehr unübersichtlich und die Motivation war am Samstagnachmittag auch unterhalb der Moosschicht.



Da hast Du recht.... das geht besser. Ist aber nun auch ‚nur noch‘ Feinarbeit.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Mai 2018)

jah0o schrieb:


> Also wenn die neue Führung, parallel zum Drop, zu steil ist ... haben wir uns gefragt ob die Leute die 2 Kompression überlebt haben?


Merke: was zu steil zum laufen ist, ist in der Regel auch für Anfänger zu heftig. Das Gefälle beträgt ca. 25% und liegt somit schon über S1 Niveau. Kannst aber gerne am Samstag (falls vorhanden) Frau oder Knirps zur Probefahrt mitbringen.
Die Kompressionen sind eher kein Problem, da sie gut einsehbar sind und der Boden auch kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2018)

...mein Knirps ist es runtergerollt. An anderen Stellen schiebt er, z.B. an den Kompressionen.

Das meine ich überdies komplett wertungsfrei, zeigt nur wie subjektiv 'schwierig' etwas empfunden wird.


----------



## yoobee (8. Mai 2018)

Also sorry, ich glaub, ich bin im falschen Film?!? 

Was haben manche denn für Erwartungen? Hier wird ein MTB-Trail für Mountainbiker gebaut, kein Übungspfad mit Inklusion für Anfänger oder Kinder!!! Wem es zu schwer ist, der fährt woanders und übt dort erstmal, es gibt genug flache Trails am Winterstein! Die Strecke gibt es nun mal nicht her, dass an jeder Stelle ein Chickenway vorhanden sein kann, und selbst der wäre meist lose und steinig.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2018)

Leute.... jeder soll und darf hier schreiben, was ihn sichtbar stört.

Und ich bin froh über jede helfende Hand!

@yoobee ohne dich und @nrgmac gäbe es den trail in seiner Form nicht!

Es ist daher total unnötig hier rumzupflaumen! 

Zur Erinnerung:
Der Deal mit NP und HF sieht vor, das alles ab- oder umrollbar sein muss. Das haben wir bis jetzt sehr gut hinbekommen. Ein Grund mehr sich nicht an die Gurgel zu gehen.

Und für das angesprochene Stück gibt es ja auch eine Lösung.

Ich hoffe, das Thema ist damit erledigt!


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Mai 2018)

um welchen Trail geht es hier ?
den zum Forsthaus, oder den der vom Start her nach recht abbiegt ?

mit euren Bezeichnungen komme ich immer durcheinander


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2018)

...den zum Forsthaus führenden.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Mai 2018)

Danke
okay und das ist der Ebbelwoi Xpress ?

Die Kompressionen sind dann die zwei Durchfahrten durch die Gräben an denen man etwas zusammengestaucht wird ?

Der Drop ist dann das große Element auf dem Trail links nach der ersten Wegkreuzung ?

Und der Step Down dann weiter unten, wo man über die zwei quergelegten Baumstämme drüber muss und dann gleich in ne rechtskurve mit Anlieger fährt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2018)

Büdde!

Ja (mit oder ohne Xpress)

Ja

Nein (Das Ding rechts vom Trail im 3. Abschnitt, der Hang-Parallele) 

Ja


----------



## yoobee (8. Mai 2018)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Der Drop ist dann das große Element auf dem Trail links nach der ersten Wegkreuzung ?



Einen Drop haben wir (noch  ) nicht. Nur noch einen Stepdown unterhalb der Welle (die Kompressionen), der auch ziemlich komprimiert, wenn man schneller ist.

Was Du meinst, weiß ich nicht. Die beiden Stufen im oberen, steinigen, flachen Teil, nach dem kleinen Anlieger?


----------



## yoobee (8. Mai 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Leute.... jeder soll und darf hier schreiben, was ihn sichtbar stört.



Mach ich doch 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> Der Deal mit NP und HF sieht vor, das alles ab- oder umrollbar sein muss.



Ja, Hindernisse. Aber nicht der Trail 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das Thema ist damit erledigt!


Erst, wenn @nrgmac meiner Meinung ist!


----------



## nrgmac (8. Mai 2018)

Uwe wir diskutieren das bei nem kühlen Bierchen aus. 
Evtl. wäre es hilfreich, wenn die Obrigkeit mal eine Skizze vom geplanten Streckenverlauf macht und hier publiziert. Würde sinnfreie Bauaktivitäten vermeiden und die vorhanden Ressourcen besser bündeln. Nur so als Vorschlag.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Mai 2018)

das Teil hier links im Bild meine ich


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Mai 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Uwe wir diskutieren das bei nem kühlen Bierchen aus.
> Evtl. wäre es hilfreich, wenn die Obrigkeit mal eine Skizze vom geplanten Streckenverlauf macht und hier publiziert. Würde sinnfreie Bauaktivitäten vermeiden und die vorhanden Ressourcen besser bündeln. Nur so als Vorschlag.



ich könnte die Strecke mal mit nem GPS Vermessungsgerät abgehen, wenn der Internetempfang gut ist kann ich das bis auf 10cm genau einmessen, dann könnte ich da einen DXF/DWG von machen mit Hintergrunddateien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (8. Mai 2018)

Das ist der obere Stepdown auf dem Ebbelwoi. 
Die Daten werden per Flux-Kompensator aufgearbeitet?


----------



## yoobee (8. Mai 2018)

@Kuwahades  Das ist der Wurzel-Stepdown.

Anbei mal eine kleine Karte, ab kurzem Einstieg!


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Mai 2018)

Ne das muss Doc Brown alles noch selber machen 

Danke für die Karte

Fiese Kurve ist gut, da musste ich auch erstmal absteigen


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2018)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Fiese Kurve ist gut, da musste ich auch erstmal absteigen



...da steigt mein Sohn auch immer ab..... 

Demnächst gibts ne Einladung ins Forsthaus (zahlen müsst ihr selber), dann besprechen wir weitere massnahmen und bautätigkeiten. auch die alternative zum Quarzitauftrag.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2018)

yoobee schrieb:


> [ATTACH=full]727085[/ATTACH]



...da fehlt noch der Stepdown über den Baumstumpf in Abschnitt 6, sowie der Pumptrack und der geplante Kiosk. Weiterhin der Bikeverleih am Forsthaus, der Lift und das Schwimmbad.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Mai 2018)

Interessant ist der Schlenker auf der Karte vorm Forsthaus.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Interessant ist der Schlenker auf der Karte vorm Forsthaus.



The mighty Schlenker of Mampf!


----------



## moerk (8. Mai 2018)

Sollen die "Big airs" als Doubles gebaut werden?


----------



## jah0o (8. Mai 2018)

yoobee schrieb:


> @Kuwahades  Das ist der Wurzel-Stepdown.
> 
> Anbei mal eine kleine Karte, ab kurzem Einstieg!
> Anhang anzeigen 727085



Nach Nr.9 (kleine Wellen) ragt auch noch ein größerer Baumstumpf raus der förmlich danach schreit bearbeitet zu werden.


----------



## yoobee (8. Mai 2018)

jah0o schrieb:


> Nach Nr.9 (kleine Wellen) ragt auch noch ein größerer Baumstumpf raus der förmlich danach schreit bearbeitet zu werden.



Wird er 

Die Doubles sollen - wenn der Naturpark mitmacht - mit Holz "getabled" werden (Material wie die Brücken). Wenn nicht, darf gern jeder die Lücken zubauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (8. Mai 2018)

jah0o schrieb:


> Nach Nr.9 (kleine Wellen) ragt auch noch ein größerer Baumstumpf raus der förmlich danach schreit bearbeitet zu werden.



Da hat jetzt schon mehrfach irgendein Pfosten den roten Pfosten vor weggemacht....


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Mai 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...da steigt mein Sohn auch immer ab.....



Den Level von deinem Sohnemann muss ich erst noch erreichen, nach fast 10 Jähriger Abstinenz 
Aber Reha Phase läuft


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Mai 2018)

....und ich glaube, als pappa darf ich das, was die kurzen können nicht als maßstab anlegen. bislang war meine devise: passts für den kurzen, passts für alle. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## nrgmac (9. Mai 2018)

Yo, bei den Zwergen fährt der Gedanke an den gelben Schein noch nicht mit. Grenzen existieren zuerst im Kopf und da hat jeder eine ganz individuelle Komfortzone.


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Mai 2018)

ich werde die Kurve auch ohne Sattelstütze fahren müssen
Da mein Rahmen leider ein Stückchen länger hätte ausfallen können und ich eine Stütze mit Knick fahre
Ging nicht weiter runter und hat mich in der Kurve etwas ausgehebelt

Ist der alte Rahmen vom Bernd


----------



## nrgmac (9. Mai 2018)

Dropper Post mit Setback gibt es auch auf dem Markt.

BTW: Morgen jemand am Bau?


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Mai 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Dropper Post mit Setback gibt es auch auf dem Markt.
> 
> BTW: Morgen jemand am Bau?



Morgen treffen sich Bernd 2, Henning und ich wegen des Verlaufs des Handkääs und um mal ein paar Dinge festzuzurren.....


----------



## tom3012 (9. Mai 2018)

Da ich bestimmt noch zwei Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt bin, werd ich heute Abend mal nen Spaziergang am Winterstein machen und den ebbelwoi ablaufen.
Bin echt gespannt was sich getan hat...


----------



## tom3012 (9. Mai 2018)

Respekt jungs  ..... Da is ja richtig viel passiert.
Sieht alles sehr geil aus. 
Freu mich schon drauf da runter zu bügeln  

Ein flotter keiner Knirps mit seinem daddy sind uns auch begegnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (13. Mai 2018)

moin,

ein paar Infos (mal wieder):

Gestern haben wir die ersten Meter des Handkääs (Trail zur Kapersburg) weiter gerupft, gezupft und fahrbar gemacht. Das heißt, man kann jetzt diese als Zufahrt vom Steinkopf zum Kuhkopf nutzen. 

Desweiteren haben wir gesägt, gesägt und nochmals gesägt. An der Kehrensektion gibt es noch keine Veränderungen. Wir hatten letzte Woche eine Linie gesperrt, die links am Stepdown vorbeiführte. Diese wurde nun wieder freigelegt. Relativ sinnlos.... ich habe es jetzt offen gelassen.

Der letzte kleine Stepdown auf der Strecke ist nun 3 m nach hinten gewandert und etwas erhöht. Man kann ihn aber gut springen. Bitte nicht abrollen, wir müssen da nochmal ran!


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Mai 2018)

Nachtrag:
Wer sich wundert, warum der Baumstumpf im letzten Abschnitt eine Kerbe hat.... links der Strecke liegt noch ein Baum, ca. 10 Meter lang, den möchten wir einpassen und als kleine Gleichgewichtsübung zur Verfügung stellen. Links davon entsteht noch ein kleiner Jump. Mal schauen, wie sich das integrieren lässt.


----------



## spitfire69 (14. Mai 2018)

Hi Bernd,
ich habe des Öfteren beobachtet, dass einige Biker erst mal die obere Linie zum Stepdown fahren (warum auch immer) und zu spät bemerken, das sie dort nicht rüber wollen. Da bleibt für viele nur der Notausstieg links übrig. Ich denke es ist gut, diese erst mal offen zu lassen, bis die einzelnen Linien eindeutiger überschaubar sind.

Den Handkääs bin ich gestern auch mal abgerollt und er lässt sich jetzt schon viel besser fahren.


----------



## lightmaker97 (15. Mai 2018)

Moin Moin,

kurz zu mir:
Bin noch blutiger Anfänger im Bereich MTB und komme aus der Nähe. Genauer gesagt aus der Kommune des Wintersteins.
Ich hätte Interesse mich an dem Projekt zu beteiligen.  

MfG


----------



## nrgmac (15. Mai 2018)

Samstag sollten wir mal die Kraut- und Rüben Sektion angehen. Gibt es da inzwischen konkrete Pläne für?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Mai 2018)

Moin,

Kommt darauf an, was Du mit Kraut und Rüben meinst.... wir sind gestern auf dem Handkääs das Stück bis zum Marienbild mit einem Pferd abgelaufen.  Und am Samstag knöpfen wir uns das letzte Stück zur Kapersburg vor und wollen dieses freischneiden, damit wir auch da mit dem Pferd langmarschieren können. Treffpunkt ist so oder so um 10.00 Uhr am Naturfreundeparkplatz. Wer Akkuheckenscheren hat, mitbringen. Auch Astscheren wären praktisch. Sofern wir genug Leute sind, kann man sich auch wieder aufteilen. Ich habe ein Laminiergerät bestellt, sobald das da ist, mache ich mich an die provisorische Beschilderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen
Beschilderung könnte ich erledigen, kostet dich nix und mich auch net 

und ich könnte das sofort erledigen


----------



## nrgmac (16. Mai 2018)

Moin 
Ich meine die Kehrensektion. Hatte dieses Wochenende leider keine Zeit. Bin aber am Donnerstag und Sonntag mal die Strecke abgerollt. Viele Veränderungen (teilweise wohl nicht so geplant).
Gibt es was Neues vom NP bzgl. der materiellen Unterstützung?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Mai 2018)

Vom NP gibt es Unterstützung durch Manpower. Material gibts auch, dazu muss aber erst klar sein, wieviel. Deshalb müssen wir auch den Handkääs soweit fertig machen. In der Kehrensektion ist die Anfahrt zur ersten Kehre neu angelegt, sowie eine Alternative zum Stepdown entstanden. 

@Kuwahades ...am Ende bleibt sichs gleich denke ich.... ich muss die Grafiken sowieso erstmal anlegen. Melde mich aber, wenn ich Unterstützung brauchen kann.


----------



## spitfire69 (16. Mai 2018)

Das hört sich gut an. Vom Marienbild bis zur Kappersburg ist es ja dann nicht mehr weit. Allerdings dürfte der letzte Abschnitt schwieriger frei zu räumen sein. Dazu ist viel Manpower und natürlich auch Womanpower nötig. Je mehr Power antritt, um so schneller wird der Trail fertig.

Also bitte am Samstag zahlreich erscheinen!!!


@lightmaker:  Bist am Samstag und auch an den folgenden Samstagen herzlichst eingeladen, an dem Projekt mitzuwirken.


----------



## Little74 (16. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht würde ein Posting in Facebook noch Helfer erreichen. Publik sind die Trails ja eh schon.


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Mai 2018)

Wir hatten bis dato via Facebook keine Helfer generieren können. Aktuell wurde das über die Profile der Projektinvolvierten breitgetreten. Eine eigene Facebookseite für die Trails halte ich für übertrieben. Bzw. wird Facebook überschätzt. Reichweite, auf jeden Fall. Likes auch, aber keine einzige helfende Hand.


----------



## lightmaker97 (16. Mai 2018)

Moin moin,

ich wollte dann am Samstag rüber kommen. Ich gucke mal, was ich so an Werkzeugen finde und bringe diese mit. 

MfG


----------



## robbi_n (16. Mai 2018)

Kinder könnten doch am Sa auch dabei sein oder wäre das sehr störend?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Mai 2018)

Kinder sind immer willkommen... denkt nur bitte daran, sie gegen Zecken und Sonne ausreichend zu schützen.


----------



## spitfire69 (16. Mai 2018)

Ein Tipp beim Werkzeug, wenn es ums Freiräumen geht:

Leichtes Werkzeug reicht.

Da reicht m. E. ein Gartenrechen, Gartenschere/ Akkuschere und Bauhandschuhe aus. Letzteres finde ich sogar sehr wichtig, da man mit guten Handschuhen auch mal was dorniges ausreißen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little74 (16. Mai 2018)

Ich bin den Handkääs heute mal abgefahren.
Soviel zu schneiden ist da garnicht,empfinde ich zumindest so.
Es sind eher viele Äste weg zu räumen , Reste der Baumfällarbeiten.
Und dann eben den Trail spuren.


----------



## robbi_n (17. Mai 2018)

Es geht ja um den 2ten Trail ne, sollen wir die Räder mitbringen um den zu erreichen oder geht das per Fuss, zum ersten ist es ja nicht so weit.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Mai 2018)

Die Räder dabei zu haben macht Sinn, denn wir müssen die 2 km zur Trailmitte zurück legen. Das geht über die Forstwege gut. Der Einstieg ist später dann oben am Steinkopf, da machen wir aber am Samstag nichts.


----------



## lightmaker97 (17. Mai 2018)

Moin,

ich könnte es anbieten, mit dem Traktor und Anhänger rüber zu kommen wenn das hilft. 
Mit dem Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz beim Forsthaus gemeint?

MfG


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Mai 2018)

Moin,

nein, Treffpunkt ist immer der Naturfreundeparkplatz unterhalb des Forsthauses. Traktor mit Anhänger ist nicht verkehrt. Dann brauche ich mal Dein Kennzeichen für eine Zufahrtsgenehmigung. Gerne per PN.


----------



## Little74 (17. Mai 2018)

Dieses Gespann könnte ich mitbringen, sei es nur um Werkzeug zu fahren ...


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Mai 2018)

gude,

je nach andrang brauchen wir meistens ein fahrzeug für das werkzeug. mit dem traktor sollten wir gut aufgestellt sein. aber danke für das angebot.


----------



## spitfire69 (18. Mai 2018)

Bitte nicht vergessen, wer Lust und Zeit hat, morgen am 19.05.2018 (Sa.) ist wieder großer Einsatz-Tag.


10 Uhr am Naturfreundeparkplatz mit Bike


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen,

aktuell stimmen wir den Eröfnungstermin der Trails mit dem Naturpark ab. Aller Voraussicht nach soll Anfang bis Mitte August die offizielle Einweihung stattfinden. Natürlich gebe ich den Termin sobald bestätigt hier bekannt.

Jetzt meine Bitte: wir brauchen wirklich jede helfende Hand, um die Trails fertig zu stellen. Wir treffen uns immer samstags um 10.00 am Naturfreundeparkplatz unterhalb des Forsthauses. In der Regel arbeiten wir dann 3 bis 4 Stunden an den Trails und fahren dann auch noch eine oder zwei Runden. Die Sommerferien stehen vor der Tür, das kann hilfreich sein oder auch nicht.

Nächster Termin ist also am kommenden Samstag, 26.5. ab 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi (25. Mai 2018)

Würde kommen, braucht es Werkzeug ?


----------



## Little74 (25. Mai 2018)

Sagi schrieb:


> Würde kommen, braucht es Werkzeug ?


Im Normalfall ist Werkzeug vorhanden.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Mai 2018)

Das wird auch morgen der Fall sein. Wir haben einiges an Werkzeug da.


----------



## nrgmac (25. Mai 2018)

Genau! Bring doch noch eine Ladung Manpower mit.


----------



## lightmaker97 (25. Mai 2018)

Gude,
würe da. Soll ich mein Fahrzeug mit bringen?
MfG


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Mai 2018)

Hmmm.... um das Werkzeug zu transportieren sicher nicht das schlechteste....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmaker97 (25. Mai 2018)

Gut. Dann komm ich wieder so vorbei. Ich bringe noch Werkzeug mit, ob wir es brauchen ist ja zweitrangig
MfG


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2018)

Sehr geil heute.... Danke... bin ja nochmal abgerollt.

Vllt. sollten wir die Bautätigkeiten auf den nachmittag legen, dann kriegen auch mal die Jungs in den TroyLee Schlafanzügen mit, das sich Trails nicht von selber bauen.


----------



## tom3012 (26. Mai 2018)

Och Bernd....sei doch nicht so gehässig


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2018)

Wieso... das war doch nur ein HInweis.... evtl. wissen die das ja wirklich nicht.... und fahren tun sie sie ja auch....


----------



## tom3012 (26. Mai 2018)

War doch spassig gemeint von mir


----------



## nrgmac (27. Mai 2018)

Heute Abend mal nachsehen wo der Wanderkicker steht und ob noch ein paar Schlafanzüge im Gestrüpp hängen.


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Mai 2018)

Der Wanderkicker steht noch, sonst auch alles beim Alten. Waren eben da zur Kontrollfahrt. Keine Schlafanzüge im Busch gefunden.


----------



## Little74 (28. Mai 2018)

DA Bernd nicht da ist . (Auf der Suche nach einem neuen IPhone  )
Was liegt denn für Samstag an  ?
Was soll gemacht werden ?


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Mai 2018)

Ahoi,

bah, das Bananaphone geht noch. Sollte evtl. mal die Bilder runterziehen, für den Fall das....

Gemacht werden könnte: 

- mit Eimern Erde zum neuen Jump im oberen Teil schaffen und das Ding fertig bauen.

- Chickenway in der Kehrensektion anlegen.... am besten noch vorm Anlieger links vorbei... 

- den Ebbelwoi mal abfahren und markieren, wo auf jeden Fall noch Anlieger hinmüssen. 

- im oberen Teil gibt es diese Rechtskehre, nach dem Einstieg die zweite, enge um den Baum herum. Darauf mal denken, ob
A) die Kurve offener sein kann (Platz wäre da, wenn auch nicht viel)
B) ob man es so lässt. Ich bin mir nicht schlüssig... die engen Kurven haben ja auch was.

- Steine sammeln. Ist mühselig, aber einer dieser Mistböcke war an meinem Malheur heute nicht ganz unschuldig.

- Handkääs abrollen, einfahren, Steinfeld anlegen, Spuren ziehen. Hier mal überlegen, ob und wie man den mittleren und unteren Teil in Richtung Pumptrack gestalten könnte. Das wäre sehr geil, um Tempo aufzubauen.

Egal was Ihr macht.... Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## nrgmac (28. Mai 2018)

Dann machen wir mal fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (28. Mai 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> - den Ebbelwoi mal abfahren und markieren, wo auf jeden Fall noch Anlieger hinmüssen.



Müssen gar nicht, geht alles auch so  
Komfort wäre: 
- In der Mitte des dritten Teils in der Rechtskurve (aber eigentlich schon gut ausgefahren)
- Nach den unteren Stepdown in der Linkskurve
- Im letzten Abschnitt die erste fies hängende, wurzelige Linkskurve


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2018)

...klar geht das alles auch so.... 

Aber man muss ja auch langfristig denken, im oberen Teil wüsste ich noch 4 oder 5 geeignete Stellen.


----------



## nrgmac (29. Mai 2018)

Geeignete Stellen sind kein Problem. Erde in der Steinwüste zu finden schon eher.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2018)

Das hat sich ja dann bald erledigt, wenn die Steinerde des erwarteten Erfolg bringt.


----------



## nrgmac (1. Juni 2018)

Gibt es da morgen was von?

Edit: selber welche gefunden


----------



## nrgmac (5. Juni 2018)

Große Freude, die DIMB IG Taunus kommt am Samstag vorbei..... 
Zum biken 
https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/ig-news/


----------



## Little74 (5. Juni 2018)

Schreit nach Spendentopf .....


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juni 2018)

...aber, aber. Ich hatte vorgeschlagen, das man sich den Baufortschritt im Anschluss an eine Tour im Gebiet anschauen kann. Es ist also mir anzukreiden. Gefahren wird der Trail ja sowieso. Und ich fahre das Stück hoch und runter mit.


----------



## nrgmac (5. Juni 2018)

Du darfst natürlich auch spenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juni 2018)

Gute Idee,

ich hätte da noch einen Sack alte Wäsche, den ich entbehren könnte. Ich dachte, das sei die perfekte Gelegenheit den Chickenway in der Kehrensektion auf Stock und Stein zu prüfen.


----------



## nrgmac (6. Juni 2018)

Ich fahr dann mal die Box ausleeren...

Tante Edit sagt: sehr geil geworden der Ebbelwoi. Zwar nicht dem Bernd sei Dreckwäsch, aber noch einen Teil des Bauteams gefunden und gleich noch ein paar Problemstellen diskutiert.


----------



## nrgmac (11. Juni 2018)

Ich korrigiere mal.


oldrizzo schrieb:


> Gemacht sind:
> 
> - mit Eimern Erde zum neuen Jump im oberen Teil schaffen und das Ding fertig bauen.
> - Chickenway in der Kehrensektion anlegen.... am besten noch vorm Anlieger links vorbei...
> - den Ebbelwoi mal abfahren und markieren, wo auf jeden Fall noch Anlieger hinmüssen.



Letzte Woche waren neue Helfer da für die wir mangels Werkzeug keine Verwendung hatten.
Danke an Dieter, der extra noch mal losgefahren ist und Werkzeug von zu Hause organisiert hat.
Am Feldberg sind Werkzeuge und vor allem Material vorhanden. Was müssen wir tun, um auch in den Genuss zu kommen? Es wäre echt schön, wenn sich da mal jemand abschließend drum kümmern würde.
Wir alle investiert viel Freizeit in das Projekt und könnten bereits viel weiter sein.


----------



## trailjo (11. Juni 2018)

Der Handkääs ist auch sehr schön inzwischen, da wurde fleissig gerodet, Respekt! Zieht sich zwar immer noch, aber der Name soll ja passen. 
Die flache zweite Sektion finde ich übrigens sehr gut, um mal Ungeübte auf einen Trail zu schicken. Da kann meine Tochter entspannt und ohne Angstbremsung durchzirkeln. Und für den Rest ist es halt Cardio-Training.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Juni 2018)

Gude,

hmmm, mich wunderts, dass Werkzeug fehlte, weil in der Halle sollte einiges stehen. Zumindest war das am letzten Samstag der Fall. Ein paar wenige Werkzeuge haben Bauhelfer mit nach Hause genommen - aber das ist geklärt, wer, wie und warum. Von der Feldberg-Crew bekommen wir die E-Karre, wenn sie einer holt oder mal mitbringt. Das Flowtrail Werkzeug kam in großen Teilen von Hibike. Unseres sollte vom Naturpark kommen. Aber die Hälfte fehlt. Ich glaube noch dran, dass wir auch den Rest bekommen, denn die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Bzw. wir sind tatsächlich dran, kommentieren aber nicht jede Bemühung des Backoffice im Forum. 

Was die Baugeschwindigkeit betrifft... in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass wir erst im März angefangen haben, muss ich sagen, sieht das alles sehr gut aus. Und es wird von mal zu mal besser. 

@trailjo Merci.... der wird sich noch entwickeln. Wir haben ein paar Ideen, wie wir ihn noch aufmotzen können. Und gefahren wird er erstaunlich oft. In beide Richtungen...

Und immer wieder danke an alle Helfer!


----------



## spitfire69 (13. Juni 2018)

Hi,
Werkzeug steht in der Halle. Aber ganz wichtig ist, man muss auch in die Halle kommen, um das Werkzeug nutzen zu können. Da gab es kurzzeitig ein Schlüsselproblem. Das hat Michael gemeint.
Zum Glück hat sich das Problem wieder erledigt und der Schlüssel hat sich wieder gefunden. 

Der Schlüsselträger ist an den Samstagen also gaaanz wichtig. Leider gibt es wohl nur einen. Daher ist das Handling manchmal schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (18. Juni 2018)

Moin,

es ist zu ruhig hier.... kleines Update: letzten Samstag haben wir auf dem Handkääs Tetris gespielt und ein kleines Steinfeld angelegt. Das wird noch verfüllt, sobald die Steinerde geliefert wurde. Das hat uns uns den ganzen vormittag beschäftigt. 

Es freut mich nach wie vor sehr, wie gut die beiden Trails angenommen werden. Allerdings würde es mich noch mehr freuen, wenn wir mehr Helfer hätten. Das Kernteam besteht aus 10 Leuten, wir alle haben Familiien, Kinder, Vollzeitjobs etc. Die Zeit zum Bauen muss man sich nehmen und eine gewisse Opferbereitschaft gehört dazu. Jetzt stehen die Ferien an... der ein oder andere von uns fährt auch mal weg. 

Bitte rafft Euch auf und kommt zum Bauen vorbei. Die anstehenden Arbeiten brauchen mehr Hände. Übrigens kann man sich auch unter der Woche einbringen. Morgen, Dienstag ab 9.00 Uhr werden wieder Brücken gebaut.


----------



## nrgmac (18. Juni 2018)

Evtl. würden ein paar Bilder diesen Fred ein wenig auffrischen?
Brücken?


----------



## Little74 (18. Juni 2018)

Brücke im Bereich Handkääs , um einen Graben zu überbrücken , soweit ich Bernd 2 richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Juni 2018)

@nrgmac ...da hast Du recht. Also mit den Bildern. Ich lege gleich mal was an.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juni 2018)

Mehr im entsprechenden Album...


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. Juni 2018)

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand?
Wir sind am Winterstein ortsunkundig. Wie findet man den Einstig ab dem Forsthausparkplatz? Ist der Trail jetzt ausgeschildert?


----------



## Little74 (20. Juni 2018)

Die Trails starten am Steinkopf (Funkturm) , der Ebbelwoi in Richtung Winterstein , und endet am Forsthaus.
Der Handkääs in Richtung Kuhkopf und endet Nähe Kapersburg.
Oder gerne Samstags gegen 10.00 Uhr dem Bauteam helfen , dort bekommt ihr mehr zu den Trails gezeigt.


----------



## nrgmac (23. Juni 2018)

Moin Jungs,
was gibt es Neues?

Grüße aus dem Urlaub


----------



## yoobee (29. Juni 2018)

n'ahmd... Aus verschiedenen Gründen muss der Bautag am morgigen Samstag ABGESAGT werden. Sorry.


----------



## nrgmac (30. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (2. Juli 2018)

Darf ich mal fragen, was das werden soll? Sollen da 2 Tonnen Erde rein?? 
Das war so eine schöne Stelle... Aktuell kaum fahrbar, ich nehme die direkte Linie oberhalb am Stumpf vorbei nach links.


----------



## nrgmac (2. Juli 2018)

Da können wir nur mit Holz arbeiten. Einen mini Wallride quasi.
Der BigAir ist übrigens ganz geil geworden.


----------



## Little74 (2. Juli 2018)

Wer war das ?
Sollte sowas nicht abgesprochen werden ?

Ich bin im übrigen am Samstag nicht da.


----------



## nrgmac (3. Juli 2018)

Moin.
Das war schon länger abgesprochen. Der Baum ist wohl allerdings unförmiger als angenommen.


----------



## yoobee (3. Juli 2018)

Abgesehen davon, dass man eher einen Chickenway angelegt hätte... den Stamm kann man ja noch ein, zwei mal zersägen, um ihn ans Gelände anzupassen. Naja, überflüssig bleibt er trotzdem.


----------



## LuckZero (3. Juli 2018)

Soll ich ihn abholen? Muss eh noch mal zum Holz machen in den Wald


----------



## yoobee (3. Juli 2018)

Ist ein schöner Stamm, ich staune, dass der Forst den dafür opfert


----------



## nrgmac (3. Juli 2018)

Die wissen doch derzeit gar nicht wohin damit. Es soll ja auch noch ein Fangnetz montiert werden. Einfach mal am Samstag mit Oberbauleiter H absprechen.


----------



## yoobee (3. Juli 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch noch ein Fangnetz montiert werden.



Das ist ein Scherz, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (3. Juli 2018)

Ähm, nein. 
Das könnten wir mit nem Wallride ala Leogang aber durchaus umgehen.
Nur denke ich, wird diese Option den beiden "Chefes" nicht gefallen.


----------



## nrgmac (5. Juli 2018)

Samstag um 10:00 Uhr steht?


----------



## jah0o (5. Juli 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Samstag um 10:00 Uhr steht?



Ja, 10Uhr am Parkplatz bzw. Halle.


----------



## obsbtaum (6. Juli 2018)

ich werd denke ich auch vorbei kommen!


----------



## nrgmac (7. Juli 2018)

Mit drei (!) Mann heute einen Anlieger in der letzten Sektion gebaut.


----------



## yoobee (7. Juli 2018)

Das ist die Hängende nach dem Weg, ge?  Hatte aber grade eine schöne Linie ganz innen gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (7. Juli 2018)

Jupp, genau die.
Die innere Line ist aber immer noch da.


----------



## yoobee (8. Juli 2018)

Die neue sieht flowiger aus. Sehe ich da einen Kicker am Ausgang?


----------



## nrgmac (8. Juli 2018)

Da siehst du richtig


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2018)

Das mit dem Fangnetz ist, so hoffe ich, wirklich nur ein Scherz gewesen. Das mit dem Baum hingegen war geplant. Dieser soll den Hang am abrutschen hindern, ich konnte es mir noch nicht anschauen. Sieht aber wirklich immens aus das Teil. Warum ist das nun nicht mehr fahrbar? Geplant war hinter den Stamm noch vertikale Pflöcke in den Boden zu treiben und im Bereich des Auslaufs aufzufüllen.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Juli 2018)

Moin.
Fahren kann man das schon noch, aber Spaß geht anders. Der Baum verengt die Fahrrinne enorm und ist vom Niveau bis zu 50 cm drüber. Auffüllen ist bei der benötigten Menge an Material keine Option. 
Grüß die Elche


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2018)

Ahoi,

eine Lösung wird sein, das Ding auseinander zu sägen und dem Hang anzupassen. Dazu brauchen wir dann aber mal die Pflöcke, um die Stücke zu stabilisieren. 

Leider habe ich nur einen Elch gesehen... einen jungen, nicht so wilden. Aber war schon sehr geil so in the middle of nowhere. Viele Mückenleichen tragen nun meinen Namen. Jede Menge Seen beangelt. Kanu gefahren. Zecken gesammelt. Klo mit Aussicht genossen. Radeln gewesen. Und am Schluss nochmal an der Nordsee gegammelt. Werde vermutlich was im Blog schreiben dazu.


----------



## robbi_n (8. Juli 2018)

Moin

Nachdem der Anlieger fertig war bin ich nochmal hoch.

Besagte Stelle mit dem Stamm finde ich gar nicht schlimm.
Der Stamm ist schon zersägt, ich habe mit weiteren Stämmen eine Einfahrtskurve gelegt, Es kam dann noch wer dazu und wir haben die Stämme mit grossen steinen stabilisiert, die liegen schon gut.

Desweiteren habe ich mir erlaubt die anfahrt ein stück nach rechts zu verbreitern, daraus ergab sich ein sprung über einen alten stumpf den ich mit steinen aufgefüllt habe, so kann man wenn man am Stamm einen Anlieger auffüllt an sich eine gute kurve fahren.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Juli 2018)

Cool....
Und nochmals vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz gestern.


----------



## yoobee (8. Juli 2018)

Jo, passt mit den Steinen, mitten durch. Das eine Loch direkt nach der Kurve ist zum Stamm ziemlich eng, aber wird ja noch gefüllt.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Juli 2018)

Jetzt machst Du die Sache aber spannend.... 
Muss wohl doch heute noch mal hochfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obsbtaum (8. Juli 2018)

ich konnte gestern dann leider doch nicht. War dafuer heute Vormittag oben. Richtig gut geworden, aber sagt mal, wieso sind denn da so Schilder auf denen steht mtb trail Baustelle, gefahren verboten. Is das nur ne absicherung fuer rechtliche belange, oder was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2018)

@robbi_n 

Danke Dir.... einen Anlieger soll es da oben aber nicht geben. Man soll flüssig durchfahren können, aber nicht nochmal Speed aufbauen vor dem Weg.

Die paar Stein am Stumpf machen auch so Sinn.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2018)

PS: Entsetzt bin ich über die Abfahrt vom Flying Uwe. Keiner weiss, wer die gebaut hat und sie macht auch so keinen Sinn, bzw. ist sogar gefährlich.

Über die Steinerde muss man auch nochmal reden denke ich. Die kleine Körnung verdichtet gut, aber die etwas größeren Steine nerven. Evtl reicht es auch einfach, diese abzuziehen.

Was auch nervt ist nach wie vor die Umfahrung vom Stepdown im Hang. Zum Kotzen! 

Insgesamt hat die Strecke schon ganz schön Federn gelassen.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Juli 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Insgesamt hat die Strecke schon ganz schön Federn gelassen.



Das liegt doch eher am Verhältnis von Bauteam zu Nutzern von 1:20.

Am Flying Uwe hat offiziell keiner mehr gebaut. Was ist da los?

Die Umfahrung am Stepdown können wir demnächst mal dicht machen. Bis dahin sollte aber die Beschilderung stehen. Den Chicken-Way nutzt derzeit kaum jemand. 

Muss mir die Strecke wohl doch nachher noch mal ansehen.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2018)

Schaus Dir an... da hat jemand eine Abfahrt drangezimmert...


----------



## nrgmac (8. Juli 2018)

Fein! Jetzt sind wir nicht nur zu wenig Aktive an den Bautagen, jetzt dürfen wir auch noch den Schrott von Kreativen entsorgen


----------



## Paul_FfM (8. Juli 2018)

War heute zum ersten Mal auf den Trails, die Ihr da baut: hat viel Spass gemacht, Respekt für Eure Arbeit!!


----------



## robbi_n (8. Juli 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @robbi_n
> 
> Danke Dir.... einen Anlieger soll es da oben aber nicht geben. Man soll flüssig durchfahren können, aber nicht nochmal Speed aufbauen vor dem Weg.
> 
> Die paar Stein am Stumpf machen auch so Sinn.




Ka ich hatte noch bischn zeit, da dacht ich das wäre passend.

Schaus mal an, der Anlieger muss denke ich gar nicht besonders gross sein, nur das er eben die hängende kurve abstützt, dann müsste das gut gehen.

Die Holzabfahrt sah aber wie gewollt aus. Aber ist irgendwie kein sprung und keine abfahrt, so bischn was von allem und nichts.

Nächstes we kann ich nicht, evtl danach, hänger hab ich auch


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2018)

Moin,

habe es mir schon angesehen.  

Die Holzabfahrt ist garantiert gewollt, macht aber so gebaut keinen Sinn... sie stützt zwar den Absprung, das war es aber auch schon. Bei Nässe wird das bestimmt eine lustige Rutschbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (8. Juli 2018)

Sieht von Material und Ausführung nach Forst aus?
Finde ich persönlich auch nicht schlimm. Mich hat es beim Fahren nicht gestört und wer das braucht, der fällt auch bei Trockenheit schon auf die Nase.


----------



## Little74 (9. Juli 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Sieht von Material und Ausführung nach Forst aus?



Sieht irgendwie so aus , genau die Bretter wie an den Brücken.
Aber warum wird sowas ohne Absprache gemacht , sollte nicht zumindest Henning sowas wissen ?

Sollte man an den Traileingängen und am Parkplatz vielleicht mal ein Aushang zu den Bautagen machen , um eventuell Interessierte eine Info zu geben.
Bin leider nächsten Samstag nicht da. :-(


----------



## obsbtaum (9. Juli 2018)

was is denn eigentlich aus der idee geworden, mal den bautag auf sonntag zu verlegen. Sonntags is da ja echt die hoelle los mit bikern. Auch ich koennte persönlich viel besser sonntags, weil ich samstags arbeite. Den Vorschlag mit dem aushang der bautage finde ich eine gute idee, hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. Und die holzabfahrt am flying uwe is doch ne gute sache. Da koennen neulinge ueben sowas zu fahren. man muss jetzt alleridngs viel mehr speed haben um nicht auf dem holz zu landen. Zwingt einen bisschen mal schneller zu fahren, meiner Meinung nach pushed das einen sogar nen bisschen mehr.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2018)

Die Holzabfahrt ist für den Po... man konnte das Ding vorher auch abrollen. Aber es ist gar nicht strittig, dass da etwas hin muss, das war sowieso geplant. Mir geht es um die Ausführung. Lattung legt man bei Abfahrten besser quer und nicht längs, dann ragt das Ding zuweit in die potentielle Landezone rein. Das erhöht erfahrungsgemäß das Verletzungsrisiko. Stell Dir das mal bei Regen vor, ein bisschen Schlamm drauf, Du verschätzt Dich rutschst auf dem Ding weg und knallst beim Sturz noch mit dem Kopf dagegen. Da möchte ich nicht dabei sein.

Holy Sunndach:
Aus der Idee wurde nichts, der Samstag lässt sich in Familien mit Kindern besser verkaufen als der Sonntag. Das gilt auch für mich. Aber bauen darf man ja auch an anderen Tagen. 

Einen Aushang zu aktualisieren etc. braucht Zeit. Dann muss ich (oder jemand) jedes Mal an den Winterstein tingeln, wenn sich was ändert. Tlw. ändert sich aber von einem auf den anderen Moment alles, so wie letzte Woche.

Zum Thema pushen:
Da hat ja jeder seine eigene Philosophie... ich mag Sprünge nicht, die ein hohes Tempo fordern. Das widerspricht dem Gedanken "für jedermann". Und wenn ich bei der Landung mit dem HR an einem Stück Holz hängen bleibe, suckt das enorm. Mein kleiner Sohn wird 8, der kommt über die Sprünge mit einem ganz anderen Tempo als wir und wäre so ein Kandidat, der dann auf der Holzabfahrt aufkommt.


----------



## yoobee (9. Juli 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Die Holzabfahrt ist für den Po... man konnte das Ding vorher auch abrollen. Aber es ist gar nicht strittig, dass da etwas hin muss, das war sowieso geplant.



Ähm, das widerspricht sich. Wenn man es abrollen kann, muss da nix weiter hin 
Ich wüsste nicht, was da noch hin soll. Das ist ein Trail, kein Übungsparcour.

Vielleicht bieten wir Sonntags statt bauen mal einen Fahrtechnik-Tag an. Speziell für die Leute, die da solche Bretter dran nageln...


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2018)

Da gebe ich Dir recht was die Semantik betrifft... was ich meinte war, es war abrollbar, dafür trugen wir ja Sorge. Weiterhin wollten wir aber die Holzabfahrt noch fixieren. Geplant war dazu auf die angelegten halben Stämme Latten zu nageln. So zumindest meine Erinnerung. Anders würde ich es auch nicht machen.... sorry, für das Missverständnis.

Fahrtechnik Tag: Top!

Und der Übungsparcour kommt auch noch.... warte mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (9. Juli 2018)

Das Thema Aushang hatten wir schon vor Wochen mal. Reicht ja auf das Forum hier hinzuweisen.
Beschilderung ist imho dringend nötig!
Der Flying Uwe ist nicht schlechter als zuvor. Mal ganz ehrlich: Wer das abrollt, muss da auch nicht wirklich drüber 
Hat der Forst da jetzt einfach mal so für sich entschieden oder wusste irgendjemand was davon? Letztlich ist es ja auch deren Problem, wenn sich an den Brettern einer die Birne einrennt.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2018)

Das war eine Verkettung der bekannten unglücklichen Umstände. Es war halt kein Bernd (und damit meine ich nicht mich) dabei, um die Arbeiten zu beaufsichtigen.... und da ich mir meine Natursteinterrasse gerade anschaue... ich könnte mir beim Flying Uwe auch ein kleines Treppenset aus Natursteinen vorstellen. Der Optik halber.... drei Streppenstufen kann doch ziemlich jeder abfahren und optisch macht Naturstein auch was her....


----------



## nrgmac (9. Juli 2018)

Baumarktrunde?


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Baumarktrunde?



...viel besser... die dinger liegen da oben ja überall rum.... ich schätze, dass wir so an die 16 - 24 mittelgrosse Steine brauchen... und mit der e-karre kriegen wir die auch dahin. Plan für Samstag?


----------



## nrgmac (9. Juli 2018)

E-Karre fahren! 
Und den Anlieger hinter dem Uwe sollten wir mal bearbeiten.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> E-Karre fahren!
> Und den Anlieger hinter dem Uwe sollten wir mal bearbeiten.



Auf jeden....!


----------



## obsbtaum (9. Juli 2018)

man kann den flying uwe ueberollen?! Das war fuer mich nicht ersichtlich, und haett ich auch niemandem so erklaert, den ich da an das teil ranfuehre. Weil das extrem steil ist zum ueberrollen, war fuer mich immer eher anschauen und sich es zu trauen oder drum rum fahren. Aber gut. Dass hinzubauen vin einer rampe finde ich gut. Ich dacht auch das solche sachen mit den hauptplanern abgesprochen wird.


----------



## yoobee (9. Juli 2018)

obsbtaum schrieb:


> man kann den flying uwe ueberollen?!



Ja natürlich, deshalb wurde ja der dicke Stamm zum abrollen besägt und angebaut. Ich hatte in der Whatsapp-Gruppe mal ein Video dazu gepostet, finde ich nicht mehr... Ich mach mal ein Neues


----------



## obsbtaum (9. Juli 2018)

achsi. 


yoobee schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, deshalb wurde ja der dicke Stamm zum abrollen besägt und angebaut. Ich hatte in der Whatsapp-Gruppe mal ein Video dazu gepostet, finde ich nicht mehr... Ich mach mal ein Neues




ich glaub dann habe ich den nie wahrgenommen oder er war erst seit kurzem so bearbeitet worden.


----------



## yoobee (9. Juli 2018)

Es sind sogar 2 dicke Stämme zum Abrollen, oder auch dazwischen in der Ritze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obsbtaum (9. Juli 2018)

ach da lang!!!  nee, da hab ich eh nie hingeschaut!!


----------



## nrgmac (13. Juli 2018)

Haben wir morgen ein Transportfahrzeug am Start?


----------



## robbi_n (13. Juli 2018)

Wie gesagt, morgen kann ich nicht, nächsten Samstag kann ich mit Hänger kommen

Viel Erfolg morgen


----------



## nrgmac (14. Juli 2018)

Hast zufällig auch nen Minibagger?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Juli 2018)

Ahoi,

der ein oder andere hat sich über das Befahrungsverbot gewundert. Das hat haftungsrechtliche Hintergründe, wie ihr mit dem Verbot umgeht, ist Eure Sache. Ich bitte nur darum, die Schilder stehen zu lassen.  

An was man sich aber halten sollte, sind Sperrungen die das Bauteam einrichtet, also wir. Inzwischen ist es so, dass wir mehr mit Instandsetzung zu tun haben, als mit Baumaßnahmen. Kann man so machen, muss man aber nicht. 

Kleine Vorankündigung:

Es nervt, wenn man am Stepdown in der Kehrensektion ständig Bodenabtrag in der Landezone findet, weil man links am Sprung vorbeibremst. Es gibt drei Abfahrten an dieser Stelle, die sind noch nicht perfekt, aber... bei Unsicherheit, ob der Stepdown für Euch machbar ist, lauft runter, schaut es Euch an und entscheidet. Wir werden den Bereich links des Stepdowns absichern, so das ein Umfahren nicht mehr möglich sein wird.


----------



## Little74 (18. Juli 2018)

Hi , ich würde am Samstag gerne den heute gelegten Baum mit Erde anfüllen.
Ich würde auch den Schlüssel für Samstag bei Bernd holen.
Michael du wärst dabei , so wie ich das verstanden habe ?
Ist denn noch Steinerde da ?


----------



## yoobee (19. Juli 2018)

Das wäre gut, Erde ist genug da. Wir haben auch teils mit Steinen und Holz gefüllt, leider gibt es da kaum Steine... Macht aber Sinn, sonst rieselt die ganze Erde durch. Wasser zum "Zusammenpappen" wäre hilfreich.


----------



## nrgmac (19. Juli 2018)

Jupp, bin dabei.
Steine hätten wir noch ganz viele beim flying Uwe. Wasser können wir notfalls beim Tümpel organisieren.


----------



## Little74 (19. Juli 2018)

Soweit weg muss man die Steine garnicht holen.
Vielleicht kann Torben ja Wasser auf dem Traktor mitbringen , falls er kommt.
Also Samstag 10.00 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (19. Juli 2018)

Ja, klingt gut.
Ist ein Transportfahrzeug bzw. der Iltis am Start und sind die Eimer wieder aufgetaucht?
Letzte Woche war nur ein Eimer für vier Leute da.


----------



## yoobee (19. Juli 2018)

Beim Naturpark steht jetzt ein IBC-Tank mit 600 Liter Wasser, mit Anhängerkupplung!! 2 Kanister haben wir da, Jens bringt noch 2 mit. Gießkanne wäre nicht schlecht (ich bringe eine, 2 Eimer hab ich auch noch). Weiterhin gibt es je 2 neue Schaufeln und Spaten.


----------



## Little74 (19. Juli 2018)

Ja , ich komme mit Iltis und Anhänger.
Allerdings kann ich den Anhänger mit dem Wassertank nicht mit meiner Anhängerkupplung ziehen.


----------



## robbi_n (20. Juli 2018)

Soll ich morgen mit hänger , geschl. Kasten, kommen.

Normale Kupplung hab ich.


----------



## robbi_n (21. Juli 2018)

Bin unterewegs aber verspäte mich etwas


----------



## Little74 (22. Juli 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Bin unterewegs aber verspäte mich etwas


Hat ja doch prima geklappt, sogar noch mit fleißigen Helfern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (26. Juli 2018)

Zurück von einer kleinen Kontrollfahrt.  Hat heute Nacht leicht geregnet auf dem Steinkopf. Die Bauwerke sind bis auf den 1. Anlieger ganz oben und die Ladung vom kleinen Stepdown soweit in gutem Zustand. Der NP ist auch schon seit 7:30 Uhr unterwegs.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juli 2018)

Leicht geregnet ist gut.... da kam hübsch was runter. das war auch schon gestern nachmittag, da es stellenweise immer noch feucht ist, kann man sich vorstellen, das es zum Glück ein bisschen länger regnete. Aber es ist immer noch zu trocken.

Bin mit Ulli vom NP heute nochmal alles abgelaufen... Aufgaben für Samstag sind: 

- Im oberen Teil kann ein Baum abgesägt werden, gleich unterhalb des Steinkopfs an der engen Rechtskurve. Dann können wir hier eine Linie links am Baum vorbei anlegen.
- 1. Anlieger ganz oben - grobe Steine wegrechen, nochmal wässern und komprimieren
- Beide Jumps im oberen Teil mit Steinerde auffüllen, wässern und komprimieren
- Hangabfahrt abrechen, evtl. Anfahrt partiell mit Steinerde verfüllen, wässern und komprimieren
- Anlieger nach Flying Uwe: Besser als gedacht, hier nochmal mit Steinerde auffüllen, wässern komprimieren
- Spitzkehrensektion: StepDown reparieren, Kehren befestigen
- Alle Jumps auffüllen, wässern und komprimieren. Besonders der BigAir im unteren Teil und der Jump davor.
- Bremsbarrieren da wo notwendig einlegen, Holz dafür ist da, wir brauchen aber ein paar Mann, um die Stämme zu bewegen.


----------



## Little74 (26. Juli 2018)

Steinerde ist weiterhin so ein Thema, zum auffüllen okay. 
Aber wirklich sauber verdichten ,ohne Erdzugabe , eher nicht.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juli 2018)

Viele Alternativen haben wir nicht.... es sei denn, wir tun noch ein paar Erdgruben auf.


----------



## nrgmac (26. Juli 2018)

Wir haben Messel 3 im oberen Teil geöffnet. Leider ist der Abbau recht mühsam und vom Transport wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. Olli hat aber insoweit recht, dass die Steinerde alleine Merde ist! Das Zeug klebt mal so gar nicht und eignet sich demnach nur als Unterbau bzw. Füllmaterial. Da könnte uns wirklich die E-Karre helfen. Ist der Akku geladen?
Beim Flying Uwe und dem Anlieger ist ja noch Messel 1 und 2 offen. Damit kann man die Steine/Steinerde in der Anfahrt ebenfalls dauerhaft abdecken.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juli 2018)

Zum Zustand der E-Karre kann ich nichts sagen, würde aber mal raten und behaupten das der Akku nicht geladen ist.


----------



## obsbtaum (31. Juli 2018)

Guten morgen alle zusammen,

ich würd gern mal eine konstruktieve Kritik los werden. Ich finde es toll wie diese Strecken sich entwickeln und wie sie immer mehr Form annehmen, dass ist echt toll und macht wirklich Spaß die Strecken zu fahren. Ich finde es aber schade, dass gerade im oberen Abschnitt, ab dem Steinturm, dieser tolle technisch doch eher anspruchsvollere Abschnitt und nicht so sehr auf anhieb flowige Teil, jetzt auch gebaute große Anlieger bekommt. Ich finde das nimmt dem Abschnitt den Charakter. Anlieger sind toll und geben Sicherheit, aber gerade diese offeneren Kurven machen den Abschnitt interessant. ICh dachte auch, dasss mal gesagt wurde, dass die Strecken eher naturbelassen bleiben sollen, aber gerade solche Bauwerke wie Anlieger, machen den Wartungsaufwand doch sehr groß. ICh plädiere dafür, dass der obere Abschnitt vom Steinturm aus runter richtung Forsthaus, bitte so bleiben soll. Ich finde es nämlich gerade toll, dass diese gesamte Trail so abwechnslungsreich ist und nicht einfach nur ne flowige breite Pumptrack line wird. ICh übertreibe jetzt erheblich, aber dass denkt man ja heutzutage, wenn man an Flowtrail denkt. Ich wollts nur mal erwähnt haben und möchte auch nochmal ein großes riesen dankeschön an die ganze Baucrew aussprechen! ihr macht echt nen tollen job und steckt da wirklich jede menge herzblut und schweiß rein! macht weiter so!!! Liebe Grüße Lars


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen Lars,

keine Sorge... es wird da oben keine weiteren Anlieger geben. An besagter Stelle wollten wir eine Alternative schaffen, da es bei der vorherigen Linienführung ein echtes Erosionsproblem gab. Man kann ja nun beide Linien fahren, die schnellere durch den Anlieger und die 'eckige' um den Baum herum. 

Im zweiten Abschnitt werden wir die Anlieger und auch die beiden Überfahrten noch etwas aufbauen müssen. In diesem Abschnitt finde ich die ergriffenen Maßnahmen sinnvoll und auch nötig. Leider erweist sich die Steinerde beim Bau von Anliegern als nicht besonders geeignet.

LG,
Bernd


----------



## oldrizzo (4. August 2018)

Heijo,

am Freitag den 10.8. ab 16.00 Uhr wird der MTB-Trail Winterstein offiziell eingeweiht. Ort des Geschehens ist der Naturparkplatz unterhalb des Forsthauses. Der Landrat wird zugegen sein, gemeinsam mit ihm und einigen Behördenvertretern werden wir einen Teil der Strecke besichtigen. 

Eingeladen ist jeder der Lust dazu hat. Ich fände es cool, wenn jede Menge Biker kämen.

Im Anschluss daran wollen bei einigen Abfahrten den Tag ausklingen lassen.


----------



## uwe50 (7. August 2018)

Kann hier mal jemand die Koordinaten vom "Naturparkplatz" posten?

Unter Google gibt es ein "*Naturfreundeparkplatz Winterstein*" sowie einen "*Wanderparkplatz Winterstein*" - beide in östlicher Richtung unterhalb vom Forsthaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igelracer (7. August 2018)

@uwe50: Eigentlich isses ganz einfach. Wenn am Wanderparkplatz niemand ist, einfach weiter Richtung Forsthaus fahren, dann findest Du uns schon.


----------



## yoobee (7. August 2018)

uwe50 schrieb:


> "Naturfreundeparkplatz"



Der ist gemeint.


----------



## Stinkyfan (7. August 2018)

Hier die Google Links
Edit: Wanderparkplatz der Naturfreundeparkplatz wurde geschlossen
Einstieg zu beiden Trails am Steinkopf (Fernsehturm)


----------



## Little74 (7. August 2018)

Stinkyfan schrieb:


> Hier die Google Links
> Naturfreundeparkplatz
> Einstieg zu beiden Trails am Steinkopf (Fernsehturm)


Nein, es handelt sich  um den Wanderparkplatz , den oberen Parkplatz gibt es nicht mehr. Oder eben direkt vorm Forsthaus.


----------



## nrgmac (7. August 2018)

Ist ja auch ausgeschildert.
Wer lesen kann und so. 

BTW: War vorhin noch mal oben und habe mir die Schäden der Sonntagsradler angesehen. In Sektion 1-3 (Ebbelwoi von Start bis zur Sektion Flying Uwe) sind viele große Steine rausgebremst.


----------



## Little74 (7. August 2018)

Ich habe diese Woche,  keine Zeit mehr Abends was am Trail zu machen.


----------



## nrgmac (7. August 2018)

Geht mir auch so. Arbeit ruft.
Vielleicht komme ich noch mal dazu mit Holly den Trail abzulaufen und zumindest die losen Steine zu entfernen.


----------



## LuckZero (8. August 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> War vorhin noch mal oben und habe mir die Schäden der Sonntagsradler angesehen.



Kommt von den eBikern die plötzlich das power-radeln für sich entdeckt haben


----------



## nrgmac (8. August 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Kommt von den eBikern die plötzlich das power-radeln für sich entdeckt haben


Danke für diesen überaus konstruktiven Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire69 (9. August 2018)

Moin,
ich habe gestern noch eine Abendrunde gedreht. Einige lose Steine habe ich noch beiseite gelegt.


----------



## robbi_n (10. August 2018)

Von heute auf die schnelle, wenn nicht gewünscht kurz Info dann entferne ich es wieder


----------



## Ollomat (13. August 2018)

Ich wollte auch mal ein dickes Lob und DANKE an die Trailbauer loswerden, was ihr da in den Berg gebaut habt in kurzer Zeit, ist wirklich SUPER . Mein Favorit ist (natürlich) die Strecke runter zum Forsthaus, die Strecke zur Kapersburg ist nicht so mein Ding - aber das ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## oldrizzo (13. August 2018)

Danke für die Blumen... die 2te Strecke braucht noch ein bisschen Liebe in Form einiger Bumps. Kommt noch....


----------



## nrgmac (13. August 2018)

Gibt es da auch schon Schilder für?
Dachte da an so was in der Art.


----------



## Blutwurst1988 (18. August 2018)

Servus, war heute Winterstein unterwegs und hab jemand an einer Strecke arbeiten gesehen, oben auf dem Turm direkt mal gegoogelt und auf das Forum hier gestoßen, kann man euch da noch helfen? 

Ps. Bin "blutiger Anfänger"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (18. August 2018)

Man sieht die Arbeit und das Herzblut! Spitzentrail geworden


----------



## oldrizzo (20. August 2018)

Ahoi,

klar, wir brauchen jede Hand. Vor allem nach diesem sehr trockenen Sommer. Aktuell warten wir auf eine Erdlieferung, mit der wir dann an die dringensten Baustellen gehen möchten. Hier erfährst Du, wann die öffentlichen Bautage stattfinden. Am besten also diesen Thread direkt abonnieren.


----------



## nrgmac (25. August 2018)

Wir hatten auch die falsche Karre. Nächstes mal die hier bitte:





Grüße aus Hahnenklee


----------



## Little74 (25. August 2018)

Was gibt es denn Neues vom Trail ?
Wann wäre der nächste Bautag ?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2018)

Ahoi,

aktuell krankheitsbedingt einige Ausfälle.... aber das wird wieder. Nach wie vor versuchen wir, Erde mit hohem Lehmanteil und Zertifikat aufzutreiben, damit wir die dringend notwendigen Ausgleichsarbeiten durchführen können. Sobald es sich lohnt, wieder einen öffentlichen Bautag auszuschreiben, erfahrt ihr es hier.


----------



## nrgmac (27. August 2018)

Warum klärt das "Erdproblem" nicht der NP?

Plan B: Evtl. mal hier beim örtlichen Containerdienst (Reller) nachfragen. Der hat ständig von dem Zeug in den Mulden. Ob er allerdings auch ein Gutachten dafür hat ist mir nicht bekannt.

Den drei Kranken weiterhin gute Genesung.


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Warum klärt das "Erdproblem" nicht der NP?
> 
> Plan B: Evtl. mal hier beim örtlichen Containerdienst (Reller) nachfragen. Der hat ständig von dem Zeug in den Mulden. Ob er allerdings auch ein Gutachten dafür hat ist mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> Den drei Kranken weiterhin gute Genesung.



Der NP hat schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung zu dem Thema. Steht auch nicht auf deren Agenda. Zertifikat ist ein Muss, ohne dürfen wir es weder lagern noch einbringen. Und bei 10 t Material ist das eher schwierig.


----------



## nrgmac (2. September 2018)

Erde mit Gutachten ist ja auch kein Hexenwerk (waren jetzt zwei Minuten via Suchmaschine). Gibt evtl. noch nähere Ressourcen. Transport ggf. durch den NP?
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...aushub-mutterboden-aushub/872285235-192-16333


----------



## oldrizzo (3. September 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Erde mit Gutachten ist ja auch kein Hexenwerk (waren jetzt zwei Minuten via Suchmaschine). Gibt evtl. noch nähere Ressourcen. Transport ggf. durch den NP?
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...aushub-mutterboden-aushub/872285235-192-16333



Ja, sowas findet sich schon, ist dann aber auch oft abgelaufen. Wie bei der Anzeige in Deinem Fall, die ist von Mai 2018.



I.d.R. hast Du ein Zeitfenster von zwei Wochen. Die Abholung müssen wir organisieren, die evtl. entstehenden Kosten trägt aber der NP.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. September 2018)

Moin,

es hat nicht lange gedauert.... in den letzten Tagen wurden von mehreren Personen Scherben und Nägel auf dem Ebbelwoi gefunden. Ein Reifen hat schon dran glauben müssen. Alle Involvierten sind informiert. Bitte tragt die Botschaft weiter.

1. Augen auf! 
2. If you see something, say something.

Auf jeden Fall Fotos machen und anzeigen. 

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn diese Info ihren Weg zu Facebook finden würde. Da bin ich allerdings nicht angemeldet. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little74 (8. September 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es hat nicht lange gedauert.... in den letzten Tagen wurden von mehreren Personen Scherben und Nägel auf dem Ebbelwoi gefunden. Ein Reifen hat schon dran glauben müssen. Alle Involvierten sind informiert. Bitte tragt die Botschaft weiter.
> 
> ...



Wird erledigt.
Frohes Schaffen


----------



## Dubya (8. September 2018)

Hatte mir bereits Mitte August einen Reißzwecken am Ebbelwoi eingefahren. Das war im Bereich der Wegkreuzung unterhalb der Spitzkehre. Hatte gehofft, dass der Nagel noch von früher war. Aber offensichtlich ist dies wieder ein aktuelles Problem...


----------



## nrgmac (8. September 2018)

Handkäs, Ebbelwoi, Tannenhoftrail und A-Line sind aktuell frei von Gedöns.
Werde morgen früh noch einen Kontrollgang mit Holly machen.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. September 2018)

Danke!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (9. September 2018)

OK.Dann weiß ich ja warum ich in meinem Zweit-LRS einen Reißzwecken gefunden habe...nur stammt der zu 100% vom Zubringer zum Jungletrail. Wir haben da ja einen speziellen Freund mit Bauzaun und so...


----------



## nrgmac (9. September 2018)

So, kleine Zusammenfassung der Streckenbegehung.
Heute nochmals Nägel gefunden. Einer lag auf der Ausfahrt der A-Line (evtl. alt) und zwei am Ende des Ebbelwoi (neu, siehe Bild).









Auf dem oberen Teil des Trails war nichts. Haben noch ein paar Steine aussortiert. Der Anlieger am Uwe braucht dringend Liebe und Zuneigung.

In der zweiten Kompression hat sich eine Umfahrung gebildet.




Evtl. müssen wir hier auch noch einen Chickenway anlegen. Das Teil entsteht ja nicht so ganz ohne Grund.
Und bitte jetzt nicht wieder mit "Das ist ein MTB-Trail" oder "sollen die, die nix können doch woanders fahren" anfangen.
Danke.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2018)

letzten Sonntag ein paar mal alles mögliche abgefahren. Auf dem Trail/Weg hoch zum Winterstein (der, welcher mit der Treppe ab Turm/Felsen beginnt) ist mir beim Einstieg von unten in den Trail ein "gut situiertes Ehepaar" Typ Arzt i.R. oder OstR entgegengekommen. Ich Grüsse freundlich, Gruss zurück. 300mtr. weiter lag ein armdicker alter Ast quer auf dem Trail. Weit und breit niemand zu sehen und ca.30 Minuten zuvor lag da noch nichts quer


----------



## oldrizzo (10. September 2018)

Danke @nrgmac .... ich wundere mich ehrlich gesagt, dass es so wenig Nägel sind. Aber so oder so - Scheisse! 

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir am 22. oder 23.9. im kleinen Team alles ablaufen und die Maßnahmen besprechen.


----------



## nrgmac (10. September 2018)

Die Nägel scheinen mal wieder aus der gleichen Quelle wie die letzten Jahre zu stammen. Offensichtlich altert der Nageldepp derzeit deutlich und ist nicht mehr gut zu Fuß. Die Nägel liegen nur rund ums Forsthaus und in direkter Nähe zu mit KFZ befahrbaren Wegen. Evtl. klärt sich das Problem demnächst biologisch. 

Bei der Begehung könnten wir evtl. auch schon mal ein paar Schilder anbringen. Wir sind ja ohnehin auf beiden Trails unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (10. September 2018)

Als erstes muss ich ein großes Lob an die Strecke zum Forsthaus (Ebbelwoi... als Franke bevorzuge ich immer noch Bier ) aussprechen. Macht ech Spaß und ist gut gebaut. Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich noch... in den oberen Anliegern ist der lose Schotter etwas störend. Ist dort noch eine zweite Schicht Erde vorgesehen? Persönliche würde ich noch einen weiteren Sprung, kann ruhig größer wie der kleine sein, begrüßen.
Werden hier Bautermine durchgegeben? Auch gerne per PM


----------



## nrgmac (11. September 2018)

Nachtrag zum Sonntag. War eben noch mal oben und habe an der Ausfahrt vom Ebbelwoi noch drei Nägel gefunden. Gehe aber davon aus, dass ich die am Sonntag über sehen habe.
Ride on!


----------



## Little74 (11. September 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Gehe aber davon aus, dass ich die am Sonntag über sehen habe.
> Ride on!



Definitiv Nicht !
Ich habe am Sonntag ebenfalls den Trail überprüft und den Bereich praktisch doppelt , da ich da Geparkt hatte und von da aus Hoch bin.
Und gestern lagen da auch noch keine.


----------



## nrgmac (12. September 2018)

Da hast Du leider recht. Habe mir eben noch mal die Bilder vom Sonntag angesehen. Da lag nix mehr!


----------



## projekt (12. September 2018)

Heute bis zum Holz table alles Nagelfrei ... wir sind dann wieder hoch gefahren, die Zeit war knapp


----------



## Bejak (18. September 2018)

Am Melibokus werden die Schrauben sogar richtig im Boden verankert https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/achtung-biker-fallen-am-melibokus.878288/#post-15487535

Ihr solltet genau wie die Kollegen dort auch Anzeige erstatten, das ist mindestens gefährliche Körperverletzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little74 (18. September 2018)

Passiert jetzt was am 22.9. , zwecks Strecken ?


----------



## oldrizzo (19. September 2018)

Little74 schrieb:


> Passiert jetzt was am 22.9. , zwecks Strecken ?



Das klären wir gerade..... ich falle aus, hatte einen Crash. Nix wildes, nur sehr schmerzhaft und meine Beweglichkeit ist eingeschränkt.


----------



## GagelRVDH (20. September 2018)

Wir hatten gestern auch einen Platten aufgrund eines Dachdeckernagels auf dem Eppelwoi


----------



## norisknoride (20. September 2018)

Guten Abend liebe Trailbau-Gemeinde.

Ich hätte da mal einen Ansatz, wie die Sache mit dem Material für Oberflächen
(bindiger Boden, schadstoffgeprüft Z0) angegangen werden könnten.

Fakt 1:
Normalerweise wird bei den meisten Maßnahmen im Bereich Tiefbau 
eine Bodengutachten erstellt.

Fakt 2:
Lehmiger Boden ist schlecht verdichtungsfähig und selten zur Rückverfüllung von
Gräben und Gruben geeignet, muss also

A => meistens entsorgt werden => B => ist nichts wert und wird verschenkt

Fakt 3:
Boden der entsorgt werden muss, muss auch _immer_ klassifiziert, also auf Schadstoffe
geprüft werden (Z0, Z1 usw.) , da die Bodenbelastung über die Entsorgungsart entscheidet.
Dafür benötigt man einen entsprechender Gutachter.

C => Boden der übrig ist und weg soll, muss immer Schadstoffgeprüft sein
D => Der Gutachter weiß wo es dieses Material zu verschenken gibt

Ich habe hier in Friedberg und Umgebung nach einem Ing.-Büro für Geotechnik gesucht,
die für die Erstellung solcher Gutachten zuständig sind. Es gibt genau eines (in Ossenheim).
Würde die Tage mal den Kontakt suchen. Die Herren und Damen dort müssten meines
Erachtens sehr genau wissen, wo das Zeug gerade übrig ist (oder können Bescheid geben
wenn es welches gibt).

Es wäre zwecks Klärung nicht schlecht zu wissen wie viel Material gebraucht wird.
Dann muss geklärt werden wo man es lagern kann und wie der Transport zu organisieren wird.

Alles in Allem denke ich, dass es in Anbetracht der intensiven Nutzung der Trails und
den bereits jetzt schon sichtbaren Schäden an den mit "Steinerde" errichteten Bauwerken
unausweichlich ist geeigneteres Material einzubringen. Der Wartungsaufwand wird sonst
auf Dauer nicht beherrschbar. Schon garnicht, wenn irgendwann noch mehr Trails entstehen
sollen.


----------



## oldrizzo (21. September 2018)

Gude,

Lagern können wir die Erde an einer Halle unweit des Forsthauses. Den Transport müsste man von Fall zu Fall organisieren. 10 - 20 Tonnen sollten für den Anfang genügen. 

Sobald wir Baumaterial von außen einbringen, müssen wir uns die Erlaubnis beim Forst holen. Einmal haben wir aber noch gut, das es letztes Mal nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## DIEdose (21. September 2018)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe mich mal hier etwas eingelesen und würde gerne meine Unterstützung anbieten.

Vielleicht könnte man wegen der Angelegenheit mit dem Material für den Untergrund den Bautrupp vom Bikepark Feldberg ansprechen. Die haben an den Tables im unteren Bereich weitgestuftes Material eingebracht, welches mMn optimal zu Verdichten ist.


----------



## oldrizzo (21. September 2018)

Mit denen haben wir Kontakt. Die Vorgehensweise war die gleiche. Das Material kam von außen und wurde mit Zustimmung des Eigners eingebracht. Es ist weniger die Frage was gebraucht wird, sondern vielmehr woher und wie.


----------



## DIEdose (21. September 2018)

Heißt zusammengefasst: ca. 10t Aushub der Einbauklasse Z0 mit gültigem Nachweis.

Wie schaut es mit den umliegenden Recyclinghöfen, Bauhöfen, Autobahnmeistereien,etc. aus? Wurden die bereits angefragt?


----------



## norisknoride (21. September 2018)

DIEdose schrieb:


> Heißt zusammengefasst: ca. 10t Aushub der Einbauklasse Z0 mit gültigem Nachweis.
> 
> Wie schaut es mit den umliegenden Recyclinghöfen, Bauhöfen, Autobahnmeistereien,etc. aus? Wurden die bereits angefragt?



Auch eine mögliche Variante, zum Entsorgungsbetrieb zu gehen.
Falls ein laufendes Bauvorhaben gefunden werden könnte, wäre der Transport jedoch sogleich gelöst.
Da das Zeug ja eh weggefahren werden muss, wird es wohl auch zur Halle gebracht werden können.


----------



## norisknoride (21. September 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> Lagern können wir die Erde an einer Halle unweit des Forsthauses. Den Transport müsste man von Fall zu Fall organisieren. 10 - 20 Tonnen sollten für den Anfang genügen.
> 
> Sobald wir Baumaterial von außen einbringen, müssen wir uns die Erlaubnis beim Forst holen. Einmal haben wir aber noch gut, das es letztes Mal nicht geklappt hat.



Mit den Angaben werde ich mich Anfang nächster Woche an das Ing-Büro wenden, sofern die hiesigen Entscheider nichts
dagegen haben. Was aus meiner Sicht noch wichtig wäre zu beachten, ist der Umstand, dass wir das Zeug
bei Lagerung unbedingt abdenken müssen. Da es bindiges Material ist wird es sonst ein Krampf sobald es draufregnet.
Verarbeitung auf dem Trail sollte auch wesentlich besser sein, wenn das Zeug relativ trocken ist und dann vor Ort
erst gebunden wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (22. September 2018)

norisknoride schrieb:


> Auch eine mögliche Variante, zum Entsorgungsbetrieb zu gehen.
> Falls ein laufendes Bauvorhaben gefunden werden könnte, wäre der Transport jedoch sogleich gelöst.
> Da das Zeug ja eh weggefahren werden muss, wird es wohl auch zur Halle gebracht werden können.



Eine Quelle ist schon länger gefunden und die Menge sollte reichen (der komplette Aushub Bad Nauheim Süd). Das Problem ist nur, dass der Entsorger einen Entsorgungsnachweis für das Material führen muss. Geht also nur über den NP als Abnehmer und Eigner des Liefergrundstückes und nicht über einen freiwilligen Helfer hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## norisknoride (22. September 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Eine Quelle ist schon länger gefunden und die Menge sollte reichen (der komplette Aushub Bad Nauheim Süd). Das Problem ist nur, dass der Entsorger einen Entsorgungsnachweis für das Material führen muss. Geht also nur über den NP als Abnehmer und Eigner des Liefergrundstückes und nicht über einen freiwilligen Helfer hier aus dem Forum.



Dann ist ja schon alles klar. War hier im thread nicht ersichtlich. Zieht der NP bei der Sache mit?


----------



## nrgmac (22. September 2018)

Ja, die Kommunikation ist hier teilweise verbesserungswürdig. Der aktuelle Stand ist nicht bekannt und die offizielle Bauleitung kränkelt derzeit oder ist hauptberuflich unterwegs (von unentgeltlichen Projekten kann man keine Rechnungen zahlen). Inwieweit die Kommunikation zwischen Forst, NP und Bauleitung läuft ist auch deren Sache. Der Transport ist aufgrund der Beschränkung der Zufahrtsstraße auf PKW nicht ganz so easy.
Ist aber nur ein "Hobby-Projekt" und die freiwilligen Helfer sind leider (im Gegensatz zu den Nutzern) sehr überschaubar.

Olli ist die unteren drei Sektionen vom Ebbelwoi mit mir heute früh abgelaufen. Wir haben die Flaschen, Scherben und Müll entsorgt und ein paar Markierungs-Pfosten eingesammelt.
Heute keine Nägel gefunden.


----------



## pararar (22. September 2018)

Mein Kumpel und ich sind heute zum ersten Mal am Winterstein gefahren, weil wir uns die Trails mal angucken wollten.

Den Trail Richtung Kuhkopf fanden wir nett aber etwas zu flach. Vom Kuhkopf bergab gab‘s aber ein cooles kurzes Stück.
Der andere Trail Richtung Forsthaus ist dafür aber sensationell! Großen Respekt dafür 

Wir waren uns allerdings nie richtig sicher, ob wir uns gerade auf einem offiziellen Trail befinden oder nicht, bzw. wo die Trails denn anfangen. Uns ist aufgefallen, dass es am Winterstein offenbar diverse inoffizielle Trails gibt, die wir zum Teil auch gefahren sind. Vielleicht macht es Sinn, die offiziellen Einstiege mit Schildern zu markieren?

Auf jeden Fall ist das ne schöne Gegend und wir kommen mit Sicherheit wieder


----------



## Little74 (22. September 2018)

Wobei die Erde ja auch an der Halle zwischen gelagert würde , bis dahin kann auch ein LKW fahren.
Logistisch wohl eher das kleinere Problem.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. September 2018)

pararar schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel und ich sind heute zum ersten Mal am Winterstein gefahren, weil wir uns die Trails mal angucken wollten.
> 
> Den Trail Richtung Kuhkopf fanden wir nett aber etwas zu flach. Vom Kuhkopf bergab gab‘s aber ein cooles kurzes Stück.
> Der andere Trail Richtung Forsthaus ist dafür aber sensationell! Großen Respekt dafür
> ...



Die offiziellen Trails sind mit einem kleinen schwarzen Biker beschildert, die Einstiege und Kreuzungen ebenfalls. Allerdings verschwindet auch die Beschilderung tlw. schneller, als wir sie anbringen können.



Juhuuu, es regnet!


----------



## nrgmac (23. September 2018)

Für die Beschilderung fehlen uns derzeit auch noch ein paar Pfosten an den Stellen, wo keine Bäume sind (Flying Uwe und Kehrensektion). Kann der Ulli da noch was setzen?


----------



## oldrizzo (23. September 2018)

...das geht auf meine Kappe... die Pfosten vom NP waren 250 cm lang, die Teile, die wir auch an der Kreuzungen eingesetzt haben. Etwas overdone für die Strecke für mein Gefühl.


----------



## Little74 (23. September 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...das geht auf meine Kappe... die Pfosten vom NP waren 250 cm lang, die Teile, die wir auch an der Kreuzungen eingesetzt haben. Etwas overdone für die Strecke für mein Gefühl.



Okay , 10 Peitschenhiebe , und alles ist wieder Gut.   

Aber auch die langen Pfosten , sind nicht wirklich fest im Erdreich.
Vielleicht kann da der NP oder unser Landschaftsgärtner aus Langenhain dort mit einem Erdbohrer aushelfen.
Desweiteren wäre eine Pfahlramme dort sehr hilfreich.
Beschilderung sollte jetzt zeitnah erfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (23. September 2018)

Die Länge ist schon OK soweit, die stecken ja auch gut 50 cm im Boden. Fest werden die Pfosten gerade von ganz alleine. Der Regen hilft. Die Beschilderung sollte jetzt wirklich zeitnah erfolgen. Der Blätterregen setzt ein und dann ist der Trail ggf. für Ortsfremde nicht mehr erkennbar. Waren oben am Turm/Einstieg nicht mal die Namensschilder montiert?
Abschließen wurden heute keine Fremdkörper auf dem Trail gefunden.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. September 2018)

...es fehlen schon einige Schilder und an den Pfosten wurde gerüttelt. Pfahlramme war vorhanden, der Boden war aber zu trocken.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. September 2018)

Ahoi,

wir haben nun Erde organisiert und möchten diese am kommenden Mittwoch den 3.10. ab 16.00 Uhr verteilen... zwei neue Anlieger im oberen Teil haben wir bereits aufgeschüttet. Nun wollen wir dem großen Anlieger nach dem Flying Uwe auf den Pelz rücken.

Treffen: 16.00 Uhr am Naturparkplatz.


----------



## Little74 (30. September 2018)

Euch ist aber schon klar , das der 3.ein Feiertag ist ?
16.00 Uhr bedeutet max. 3 Stunden Arbeitszeit ?
Ich bin aber leider sowieso nicht da.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Oktober 2018)

@Little74 ...ja, das ist uns klar. Auch das wir max. 3 Stunden haben werden. Wer Bock hat kommt vorbei. Bis dato sind wir zu viert.


----------



## norisknoride (4. Oktober 2018)

Trailbau am Winterstein Sonntag 07.10.18

Bisher vorhanden:
- 2PkW + Hänger + Besatzung
- jede Menge Werkzeug
- Freie Sitzplätze

Gebraucht wird:
- (wo) manpower!

MELDEN & MITMACHEN!!!

Die zeitliche Abstimmung läuft noch. Macht gern Vorschläge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (5. Oktober 2018)

Ahoi,

es gibt jetzt auch eine Möglichkeit zu spenden, auf Grund der Nachfrage. Das ganze funzt via PayPal, Uwe verwaltet die Eingänge. 

Wählt dazu 'Geld an Freunde senden' aus, die Mailaddi lautet: ubnet[et]web.de

Danke schon jetzt. Von dem Geld werden Werkzeuge und andere Hilfsmittel gekauft.


----------



## Little74 (5. Oktober 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Danke schon jetzt. Von dem Geld werden Werkzeuge und andere Hilfsmittel gekauft.



Ich dachte davon wird Bier gekauft , um wieder mal ein paar Bauhelfer anzulocken.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Oktober 2018)

Little74 schrieb:


> Ich dachte davon wird Bier gekauft , um wieder mal ein paar Bauhelfer anzulocken.



...auch das wäre eine Maßnahme... hat ja beim letzten Man leidlich geklappt. Da waren wir mehr als 10!


----------



## nrgmac (5. Oktober 2018)

Little74 schrieb:


> Ich dachte davon wird Bier gekauft , um wieder mal ein paar Bauhelfer anzulocken.


Zählt doch unter Betriebs- und Hilfsstoffe, oder?


----------



## norisknoride (6. Oktober 2018)

Trailbau am Winterstein 07.10.18

Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr an der Lagerhalle auf dem Naturfreunde-Parkplatz.


----------



## jannick_mtb (9. Oktober 2018)

Wann wäre denn das nächste Treffen ?


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Oktober 2018)

Moinsen,

wir treffen uns wieder am kommenden Samstag, den 13.10.. Meinereiner ist ab 11.30 Uhr am Start, auf dem Trail ab ca. 12.00 Uhr.


----------



## Little74 (22. Oktober 2018)

Moin 
Bin gestern wieder mal am Handkääs vorbei,und mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dort existiert ja immer noch keine Beschilderung.
Michael,wollen wir die Woche mal zu Fuß und mit Iltis ein paar Schilder annageln ?
Hättest du Zeit und Lust ?


----------



## nrgmac (22. Oktober 2018)

Lust ja, Zeit eher nein. Freitag ginge allerdings fast den ganzen Tag.

Die letzten Bautage wurden hier wieder nicht richtig kommuniziert. Bin von mehreren Leuten auf dem Trail darauf angesprochen worden. Wenn ich mir das Chaos in der Gefratzapp-Gruppe ansehe, war es wohl auch besser so. 
Ist nur schade, dass da über mangelnde Hilfe gejammert wird und die potenziellen Helfer nicht wissen wann und wo sie sein sollen.
Freizeit am Wochenende ist kostbar und dann bleibt man lieber @ home bei der Familie anstatt im Wald auf Schlüssel zu warten.


----------



## Little74 (22. Oktober 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Lust ja, Zeit eher nein. Freitag ginge allerdings fast den ganzen Tag.
> 
> Die letzten Bautage wurden hier wieder nicht richtig kommuniziert. Bin von mehreren Leuten auf dem Trail darauf angesprochen worden. Wenn ich mir das Chaos in der Gefratzapp-Gruppe ansehe, war es wohl auch besser so.
> Ist nur schade, dass da über mangelnde Hilfe gejammert wird und die potenziellen Helfer nicht wissen wann und wo sie sein sollen.



Da stimme Ich dir zu, hatte auch schon Anfragen.
Wir hatten ja schon mal darüber gesprochen einen Aushang zu machen , das die Leute überhaupt von dem Forum hier erfahren.
Aber die Beschilderung muß her , vor allem da die Pfosten ja schon stehen.
Momentan fehlt einfach eine Person die sich der Sache annimmt , und die Aktionen koordiniert.
Oder eben den "Runden Tisch" wie schon mal probiert , um die weiteren Aktionen zu planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little74 (24. Oktober 2018)

Die leeren Pfosten habe ich gestern zumindest auf dem Handkääs mit den vorhandenen Schildern geschmückt. 
Dabei beschwerte sich wer,  das es nicht offensichtlich sei , das sich auf dem Kuhkopfweg Radfahrer und Wanderer den Weg teilen müssten. 
Wann ist der nächste Bau Tag?


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2018)

Little74 schrieb:


> Moin
> Bin gestern wieder mal am Handkääs vorbei...



Sofern ihr noch nicht aktiv wurdet, spart Euch den Gang. Das wird in Kürze komplett erledigt, also die noch fehlenden auf dem Ebbelwoi und eben die Beschilderung des Handkääs. Dabei werden auch die Markierungspfähle entsorgt.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2018)

Little74 schrieb:


> Dabei beschwerte sich wer,  das es nicht offensichtlich sei , das sich auf dem Kuhkopfweg Radfahrer und Wanderer den Weg teilen müssten.
> Wann ist der nächste Bau Tag?



Dafür gibt es noch keine Beschilderung... bis dato waren diese eben auch nicht notwendig. Der Weg wurde ja immer von allen benutzt. Ich spreche das mal beim Naturpark an. Danke!


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2018)

Nächster Einsatz ist am kommenden Samstag, 27.10., 11.30 Uhr. Vor der Halle am Naturfreunde Parkplatz.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Oktober 2018)

Am Samstag haben wir übrigens wieder einen Hänger am Start... danke an @LuckZero ....


----------



## Little74 (25. Oktober 2018)

Der erste Bautrupp trifft sich am Samstag um 10:00 an der Halle mit Anhänger .


----------



## LuckZero (26. Oktober 2018)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Nächster Einsatz ist am kommenden Samstag, 27.10., 11.30 Uhr. Vor der Halle am Naturfreunde Parkplatz.



Wir dann um 11.30 Uhr ??

CU


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Oktober 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Wir dann um 11.30 Uhr ??
> 
> CU



Ganz genau!


----------



## Little74 (30. Oktober 2018)

Liegt am 3.11 ein Arbeitseinsatz an ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (31. Oktober 2018)

Moinsen, je nach Wetter würde ich sagen: ja. Aktuell sieht es ja ganz gut aus.


----------



## LuckZero (31. Oktober 2018)

Denke mal ich bin wieder mit am Start


----------



## oldrizzo (2. November 2018)

Gude,

der Bautag morgen, am 3.11., fällt aus.

Am 24.11. werden beide Trails wegen revierübergreifender Jagd ganztägig gesperrt. Richtet Euch schon mal drauf ein.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. November 2018)

Zur Info mit der Bitte um Weiterverbreitung. Danke! Am 24.11. werden beide Trails am Winterstein gesperrt.

Zitat:

„HessenForst, Forstamt Weilrod
Revierförsterei Ober-Mörlen

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit informiere ich sie über die geplante Durchführung einer revierübergreifenden Bewegungsjagd westlich der BAB 5 der Hegegemeinschaft Taunus-Süd am Samstag, 24.11.2018. Als Vertreter des Staatlichen Eigenjagdbezirks Winterstein, der nur einen Teil der Hegegemeinschaft darstellt, kann ich sie nur über den geplanten Ablauf in diesem Jagdbezirk informieren, da lediglich die Dauer der Jagd, also Beginn und Ende, in allen beteiligten Revieren gleich ist.

Treffpunkt ist wie jedes Jahr der Parkplatz am Forsthaus Winterstein ab ca. 08:00 Uhr. Dauer der Jagd: 10.00-13:00 Uhr. Vereinzelte Nachsuchen über diesen Zeitrahmen hinaus sind bis zum 25.11. nicht auszuschließen. Die Zuwegungen zum Forsthaus und zur Kaisergrube bleiben selbstverständlich auch während der Jagdausübung frei, mit Behinderungen durch abgestellte Fahrzeuge, Gegenverkehr, Personen und jagende Hunde muss jedoch gerechnet werden. Warnhinweise werden aufgestellt....

Vielen Dank  für ihr Verständnis.“


----------



## oldrizzo (6. November 2018)

Gude,

am Samstag den 10.11. treffen wir uns um 10.00 Uhr vor der Halle am Naturfreundeparkplatz. Wer später kommt, findet uns am Traileinstieg oder in Abschnitt 5 (Kehrensektion) am StepDown.

Freuen uns über jede helfende Hand!


----------



## Little74 (9. November 2018)

Sieht ja leider wieder mal nach einem sehr überschaubaren Einsatz am Trail aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckZero (9. November 2018)

bis morgen


----------



## LuckZero (11. November 2018)

Guude,
gestern beim arbeiten auf dem Trail habe ich nen alten Fahrradschlauch aufgesammelt. Ist es so schwer den defekten Schlauch einzupacken und Zuhause zu entsorgen? Das gleiche gilt für leergelutschte Powergeeltüten usw.

Gruß und viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## oldrizzo (12. November 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Guude,
> gestern beim arbeiten auf dem Trail habe ich nen alten Fahrradschlauch aufgesammelt. Ist es so schwer den defekten Schlauch einzupacken und Zuhause zu entsorgen? Das gleiche gilt für leergelutschte Powergeeltüten


, Rücklichter, Müsliriegelverpackungen, Tetrapacks und Plastikflaschen, Rumflaschen + Pappbecher, Zigarettenschachteln und Einwegverpackungen von Fastfoodketten.

Danke fürs wieder Mitnehmen, Gruß und viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## Bejak (25. November 2018)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Guude,
> gestern beim arbeiten auf dem Trail habe ich nen alten Fahrradschlauch aufgesammelt. Ist es so schwer den defekten Schlauch einzupacken und Zuhause zu entsorgen? Das gleiche gilt für leergelutschte Powergeeltüten usw.
> 
> Gruß und viel Spaß beim biken



Wie oft war der denn schon geflickt? Oder garnicht? Muss man sowas gleich wegschmeißen? Denkt denn hier garkeiner an die Umwelt?


----------



## nrgmac (25. November 2018)

Schlauch? Wassendas?


----------



## moerk (2. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Hab eben folgendes auf dem Forstweg zum Kuhkopf gefunden. Falls der Besitzer hier mitliest kann er/sie sich gerne bei mir melden....


----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. Januar 2019)

Waren da nicht mal Schilder am Ebbelwoi?


----------



## yoobee (5. Januar 2019)

Ja. Sind beliebte Souvenire.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Januar 2019)

...wir haben noch ein paar... kann man kaufen. 1,50 € die kleinen, die großen 5,00 €*. Vom Erlös lassen wir dann neue machen, die hängen wir dann wieder auf.



*nicht!


----------



## nrgmac (5. Januar 2019)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Waren da nicht mal Schilder am Ebbelwoi?



Die haben wir vorübergehend abgehängt, dass bei dem Sauwetter keiner auf die Idee kommt die Trails kaputt zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little74 (6. Januar 2019)

yoobee schrieb:


> Ja. Sind beliebte Souvenire.



Es handelt es sich eher um einen MTB Gegner der die komplette Beschilderung zerstört oder zumindest mitnimmt.


----------



## yoobee (6. Januar 2019)

Genauer gesagt handelt es sich um Vollidioten.


----------



## dilleEX (6. Januar 2019)

Macht mal ein Foto von so einem Schild bitte.


----------



## Little74 (6. Januar 2019)

Es handelt es sich um verschiedene Arten von Schildern.
Hinweisschilder auf Hindernisse , Warnschilder  etc.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Januar 2019)

Das Thema klingt zwar lustig, ist aber mehr als ärgerlich. Die Teile kosten Geld, das an anderer Stelle fehlt. Teilweise wurden die Schilder abgerissen und lagen dann im Wald. Die Bäume an denen die Schilder hängen, werden durch deren Entfernen beschädigt. Die Wiederholung der Sachbeschädigung dient also niemandem und führt zu nichts. Zudem handelt es sich um Sachbeschädigung und Diebstahl. Das sind beides keine Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Problem (wie immer): den oder diejenigen auf frischer Tat ertappen und in Folge die voran gegangenen Handlungen nachzuweisen dürfte schwierig werden. 

An den gesunden Menschenverstand muss man aber auch nicht appelieren, denn davon ist vermutlich nicht mehr viel da. Verstand vllt., aber gesund?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Januar 2019)

Moinsen und Ahoi,

das neue Jahr ist da und weiterhin steht Arbeit auf dem Programm, vom Vandalismus mal abgesehen.

An den Spuren sehe ich, dass der Ebbelwoi auch im Winter gut frequentiert ist. D.h. es stehen spätestens im Frühjahr Instandsetzungsarbeiten an. Es wäre schön, wenn sich ein paar hier Mitlesende zum Helfen finden würden.

Die zweite große Baustelle ist der Handkääs. Ein natürlicher Trail mit Pumptrackelementen schwebt uns vor. Das ließe sich in wenigen gut geplanten Aktionen umsetzen. Auch dafür brauchen wir mehr Hände.

Ich möchte den Januar noch abwarten und schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. In der Zwischenzeit: if you see something, say something. Danke!


----------



## Little74 (7. Januar 2019)

Moin, 
vielleicht könnte man einen Termin für eine Begehung ansetzen. Den Trail mit Interessierten ablaufen und ggf. anstehende Arbeiten besprechen um die Arbeitsabläufe besser zu koordinieren.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Januar 2019)

Little74 schrieb:


> Moin,
> vielleicht könnte man einen Termin für eine Begehung ansetzen. Den Trail mit Interessierten ablaufen und ggf. anstehende Arbeiten besprechen um die Arbeitsabläufe besser zu koordinieren.



Ich wollte es nicht vorschlagen, aber ja, gute Idee! Auch den Ebbelwoi würde ich gerne nochmal ablaufen (oder abrollen?) und schauen, was gemacht werden muss oder kann. Basierend darauf ist es im Nachgang vermutlich auch leichter, Arbeitsgruppen zu bilden.

Möchte jemand einen Termin vorschlagen? Meine Arbeitszeiten sind flexibel.


----------



## Little74 (7. Januar 2019)

Zwecks Tageslicht,würde ich einen Termin an einem Wochenende bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (8. Januar 2019)

Also an den letzten 2 wochenenden im Jan und dem ersten im feb könnte ich mal mit abrollen um mich evtl auch wieder mal etwas in etwaige Arbeiten einzubringen.

Wäre gut wenn der Termin hier breitgetreten würde.


----------



## nrgmac (16. Januar 2019)

War heute mit Holly zu Fuß auf dem Äppler unterwegs. Weniger schlimm als gedacht. Ein paar Anlieger sind aufgeweicht und ein paar Stellen sind ausgefahren. Wenn gewünscht hätte ich auch Bilder.


----------



## Little74 (16. Januar 2019)

Bilder sind immer gut.
War schon lang nicht mehr unterwegs.


----------



## nrgmac (16. Januar 2019)

Bitteschön


----------



## nrgmac (20. Januar 2019)

Die aufgeweichten Anlieger sind ohne Stein gebaut und bestehen fast nur aus Holz. Die Staunässe besorgt den Rest. Ähnliche Probleme gibt es auf ein paar Abschnitten im oberen und mittleren Bereich. Alles in allem ist der Zustand ganz gut. Leider gibt es wohl Leute die keinerlei Rücksicht auf die Wetterbedingungen nehmen und die durchgeweichten Trails befahren.


----------



## Little74 (20. Januar 2019)

Nicht umsonst schließen die meisten Bikeparks über Winter ;-)
Warten wir mal aufs Frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (20. Januar 2019)

Moin,

habs mir, ehrlich gesagt, schlimmer vorgestellt. Von daher: ganz zufrieden, mit Abzug in der B-Note. 



Jetzt ists erstmal kalt. Zu kalt, um am Zustand etwas zu ändern. Aber bald.....


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Januar 2019)

Moin,

heute in der Wetterauer Zeitung und anderen Zeitungen:
Ein Bericht zur Veröffentlichung 'illegaler' MTB-Strecken. Inhaltlich gleichen sich die Beiträge. Herr Raubach vom Waldbesitzerverband kommt (wie immer) zu Wort, eine Sprecherin von HessenForst darf auch etwas beitragen. Und in der WZ wird dann noch aus dem derzeit gültigen Forstgesetz zum Betreten des Waldes zitiert und daraus eine Wegebreitenregelung abgeleitet. Und die E-Biker bekommen es jetzt flächendeckend auch ab.

Ich sag mal so: Net uffresche. Das ist, wie jedes Jahr, die gleiche Sau die durchs Ort getrieben wird. Nur diesmal hat sie ein anders Mützchen auf. 

Wen es nervt:
[email protected] (Petra Westphal)
[email protected] (Christian Raupach)


----------



## monsenseg (26. Januar 2019)

Little74 schrieb:


> Da stimme Ich dir zu, hatte auch schon Anfragen.
> Wir hatten ja schon mal darüber gesprochen einen Aushang zu machen , das die Leute überhaupt von dem Forum hier erfahren.
> Aber die Beschilderung muß her , vor allem da die Pfosten ja schon stehen.
> Momentan fehlt einfach eine Person die sich der Sache annimmt , und die Aktionen koordiniert.
> Oder eben den "Runden Tisch" wie schon mal probiert , um die weiteren Aktionen zu planen.


Habt ihr keine Facebook Seite oder so?

Ich finde das könntet ihr euch von Feldberg, Stromberg usw abschauen. Dort werden bautermine gut sichtbar veröffentlicht.

Übrigens ich stand auch schonmal auf dem Trail in winterstein und wusste nicht wo euer Treffpunkt ist...selbst heute weiß ich es nicht genau ;p


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Januar 2019)

monsenseg schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Facebook Seite oder so?
> 
> Ich finde das könntet ihr euch von Feldberg, Stromberg usw abschauen. Dort werden bautermine gut sichtbar veröffentlicht.
> 
> Übrigens ich stand auch schonmal auf dem Trail in winterstein und wusste nicht wo euer Treffpunkt ist...selbst heute weiß ich es nicht genau ;p



Wenn einer kommt, der sich darum kümmert, sagen wir nicht nein.


----------



## Little74 (26. Januar 2019)

Gibt es  : www.facebook.com/groups/2238483619762097/


----------



## Little74 (26. Januar 2019)

monsenseg schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Facebook Seite oder so?
> 
> Ich finde das könntet ihr euch von Feldberg, Stromberg usw abschauen. Dort werden bautermine gut sichtbar veröffentlicht.
> 
> Übrigens ich stand auch schonmal auf dem Trail in winterstein und wusste nicht wo euer Treffpunkt ist...selbst heute weiß ich es nicht genau ;p




Im übrigen sind wir eine Recht kleine Gruppe an Helfern , die nicht von Hibike oder sonstwem gesponsert werden.
Hier zählt noch die eigentliche Manpower , das eigene Auto mit eigenem Anhänger und eigenem Benzin usw.
Da freut man sich immer über neue Helfer , solltest du also Fragen haben , melde dich einfach.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## nrgmac (27. Januar 2019)

War heute mal auf dem Handkäs unterwegs, Harvester und MXer leider auch. Die Rockgarden Sektion haben die netten MXer komplett umgegraben und in der Bushäuschen Sektion lag viel Kronenholz auf dem Trail. Hab das Zeug soweit weg geräumt. Gibt im Frühjahr einiges zu tun.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2019)

....hmmm, shitti.... wobei die mx'er uns evtl. einen gefallen getan haben, wenn sie denn mit ihren stollen den humus von der strecke gekratzt haben. die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. 

um die kronenplatzierung kümmere ich mich... das sollte zumindest nicht sein.


----------



## monsenseg (30. Januar 2019)

Little74 schrieb:


> Im übrigen sind wir eine Recht kleine Gruppe an Helfern , die nicht von Hibike oder sonstwem gesponsert werden.
> Hier zählt noch die eigentliche Manpower , das eigene Auto mit eigenem Anhänger und eigenem Benzin usw.
> Da freut man sich immer über neue Helfer , solltest du also Fragen haben , melde dich einfach.
> 
> ...


Danke für den link in die gruppe. 
Komisch das ich durch die Suche nichts gefunden habe..
Also wenn mal ein Termin ansteht einfach bescheid geben


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Januar 2019)

Gude,

habe nun für Mitte Februar einen Termin zur Begehung der Trails mit dem Naturpark in Aussicht, aber noch keinen fixen Termin. Vllt. Macht es Sinn, diesen abzuwarten und dann den ausstehenden offenen Tisch der Trailbauer einzuberufen?! Ende Februar wäre das dann vermutlich. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little74 (30. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube auch , so macht es am meisten Sinn.
Bitte bedenke nur die Faschingstermine bei der Terminwahl , also nicht gerade Faschingssonntag.


----------



## nrgmac (31. Januar 2019)

Dafür


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Januar 2019)

Gut Gut.... reicht ja auch, wenn wir uns nur zu dritt treffen....


----------



## nrgmac (31. Januar 2019)

Fehlt noch der Dieter @spitfire69 und das Kernteam ist komplett


----------



## LuckZero (17. Februar 2019)

Bald gibts ganz viel Hilfe


----------



## trailjo (17. Februar 2019)

Yeah, Äppelroy!


----------



## nrgmac (17. Februar 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Bald gibts ganz viel Hilfe


----------



## jah0o (18. Februar 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Bald gibts ganz viel Hilfe



... eher viel Arbeit


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Februar 2019)

jah0o schrieb:


> ... eher viel Arbeit



Die auch....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (18. Februar 2019)

Beseitigt der Forst seinen Müll eigentlich selber oder müssen wir die beschädigten Abschnitte wieder instand setzen?


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Februar 2019)

Das werde ich am Mittwoch mittag erfahren.... abgestimmt war, dass Harvester im Bereich der Rückegasse über den Trail fahren, aber nicht, dass Kubikmeterweise Holz auf den Trail geschmissen wird.


----------



## nrgmac (18. Februar 2019)

So ein Kahlschlag ist ja schon eine feine Sache. Kurzzeitig eine Monokultur weniger und eine schöne Schneise für die nächsten Herbststürme. 
So ganz rund laufen die gerade nicht, oder?


----------



## trailjo (19. Februar 2019)

Ist der Trail jetzt im Winter eigentlich offiziell gesperrt und der Forst macht drauf rum? Oder sind die Schilder nur abgebaut damit sie vor den Witterungseinflüssen geschützt sind oder wie ist der Status?


----------



## Little74 (19. Februar 2019)

Der Trail ist nicht gesperrt.
Der Forst bearbeitet den Wald , egal ob da ein Trail oder Weg verläuft.
Die Schilder wurden gestohlen , oder zerstört.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Februar 2019)

wenn ein trail äbblwoi oder handkääs heißt, dann klaut man die dinger... die leuten finden die vermutlich gut und hängen sie sich in die fahrradwerkstatt. quasi der mercedesstern des winterstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little74 (20. Februar 2019)

Es geht um sämtliche Schilder , nicht nur um die Namensschilder.  Achtung Fußgänger , Wegkreuzung , Schwierigkeitsgrad Angaben , Achtung Hinderniss etc. 
Diese wurden zerstört und gestohlen !


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Februar 2019)

Eben... einen Teil der Schilder haben wir unwet des Trails im Wald finden können. Und weil es nicht reicht, hat man auch gleich die Montagepfosten umgetreten, mitgenommen oder in den Wald geschmissen.


----------



## Kuwahades (20. Februar 2019)

Das ist echt traurig
Leider liest man auch immer wieder, dass die Wohnwagen, bzw.Baucontainer ( z.B. Schanzenfeld Hungen, oder Fuchstrail ) aufgebrochen, geplündert und verwüstet werden.
Manchmal glaube ich, dass das die nachrückenden, ewig Gestrigen sind, die Krieg spielen müssen ?
vor 30 Jahren waren das noch die verhassten Skater, heute gibt's vielleicht ein neues Feindbild ?


----------



## cleiende (20. Februar 2019)

Sowas von zum Kotzen. Ich habe den Winterstein immer als zivilisierte Alternative zum Hochtaunus gesehen, sowohl zum Wandern, wie auch zum Biken.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Februar 2019)

...zwar weiss ich nicht, wie ich darauf komme, dennoch glaube ich, dass es sich um einen einzelnen Wutbürger handelt. Aber ich habe auch keine Lust mehr, mich über solche Kappen aufzuregen. Bevor isch misch uffreesch, is mers liewer egal.


----------



## moerk (20. Februar 2019)

Das mit den schildern ist schon ärgerlich aber schlimmer wär's wenn an den Trails sabotiert würde....gab's da schon mal was?


----------



## moth (20. Februar 2019)

Gude!

Ich war bisher noch nicht auf den Trails, habe sie mir aber mal in LeoKast's Video angeschaut. Sehen sehr schön aus!
Da der Winterstein auf dem Weg zur Arbeit liegt, werde ich mir die Trails doch demnächst mal anschauen.
Liegt da noch mehr Baumschnitt rum als in LeoKast's Video zu sehen?

In Sachen Schilderklau- und Nagelproblematik würde ich jetzt einfach mal vorschlagen eine Wildkamera aufzuhängen, die einen Bereich abdeckt, in dem derartiges bisher des öfteren vorgekommen ist. Zwar ist das noch lange keine Garantie jemanden dabei zu überführen bzw. als Täter zu ermitteln, aber sollte man eine Person bei der Begehung aufgezeichnet haben, hängt man das ausgedruckte Bild davon unmittelbar in Tatortnähe auf. Vielleicht erkennt sich die Person bei einem späteren Versuch selbst darauf und fühlt sich ertappt, sprich lässt es in Zukunft bleiben...

Aber egal wie es kommt, weiter so! Und ich komme mal irgendwann vorbei


----------



## Little74 (20. Februar 2019)

moth schrieb:


> Gude!
> In Sachen Schilderklau- und Nagelproblematik würde ich jetzt einfach mal vorschlagen eine Wildkamera aufzuhängen, die einen Bereich abdeckt, in dem derartiges bisher des öfteren vorgekommen ist. Zwar ist das noch lange keine Garantie jemanden dabei zu überführen bzw. als Täter zu ermitteln, aber sollte man eine Person bei der Begehung aufgezeichnet haben, hängt man das ausgedruckte Bild davon unmittelbar in Tatortnähe auf. Vielleicht erkennt sich die Person bei einem späteren Versuch selbst darauf und fühlt sich ertappt, sprich lässt es in Zukunft bleiben...
> 
> Aber egal wie es kommt, weiter so! Und ich komme mal irgendwann vorbei



Eine Kamera ist leider ohne weiteres nicht erlaubt , und würde auch im Fall eines Verfahrens nicht anerkannt.


----------



## trailjo (20. Februar 2019)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Eben... einen Teil der Schilder haben wir unwet des Trails im Wald finden können. Und weil es nicht reicht, hat man auch gleich die Montagepfosten umgetreten, mitgenommen oder in den Wald geschmissen.


Übel


----------



## nrgmac (21. Februar 2019)

Einfach das zu zerstören was den eigenen Horizont übersteigt ist doch heutzutage ganz normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (21. Februar 2019)

moth schrieb:


> Gude!
> 
> Ich war bisher noch nicht auf den Trails, habe sie mir aber mal in LeoKast's Video angeschaut. Sehen sehr schön aus!
> Da der Winterstein auf dem Weg zur Arbeit liegt, werde ich mir die Trails doch demnächst mal anschauen.
> ...



Ich weiss, worauf Du hinaus möchtest und finde die Idee gut, schliesse mich aber @Little74 an. Wir bekommen richtig Ärger, wenn wir jemanden filmen und dann Auszüge des Vids unerlaubt veröffentlichen. Wie schon geschrieben, wird bereits wegen Sachbeschädigung und versuchter Körperverletzung behördlicherseits ermittelt. 

Und aktuell liegt nur in dem Abschnitt Holz, der auch auf den Videos zu sehen ist.


----------



## trailjo (22. Februar 2019)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Einfach das zu zerstören was den eigenen Horizont übersteigt ist doch heutzutage ganz normal.


Man kann sagen, das ist schon immer die Standardmethode der Menschheit, mit sowas umzugehen.


----------



## moth (22. Februar 2019)

Little74 schrieb:


> Eine Kamera ist leider ohne weiteres nicht erlaubt , und würde auch im Fall eines Verfahrens nicht anerkannt.


Ja, schon klar. Nur wenn man eine WILDKAMERA aufhängt, die die Strecke und nicht den Weg filmt, ist das was ganz anderes. Läuft da jemand rein und macht Quatsch, ist er halt leider mit drauf...

Und ein Verfahren wird es sicher wegen sowas nie geben...


----------



## monsenseg (23. Februar 2019)

Gerade bin ich auf dem Rückweg von winterstein. Die Verursacher der fehlenden trail Markierung sollten sich mal Gedanken in eigener Sache machen. Heute sind mir auf dem Trail 6 Erwachsene und 4 Kleinkinder begegnet!!!

Leider ist der Teil das Trails gesperrt


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Februar 2019)

monsenseg schrieb:


> Gerade bin ich auf dem Rückweg von winterstein. Die Verursacher der fehlenden trail Markierung sollten sich mal Gedanken in eigener Sache machen. Heute sind mir auf dem Trail 6 Erwachsene und 4 Kleinkinder begegnet!!!
> 
> Leider ist der Teil das Trails gesperrt



Hallo @monsenseg , 

liefen die auf dem Trail herum? Spaziergänger? Kommt häufiger vor, auch schon, als die Markierungen noch hingen. Und welcher Teil des Trails ist gesperrt? Wir haben keine Sperrung veranlasst. Danke für Info!


----------



## monsenseg (23. Februar 2019)

Hi, der teil wo die baumfällarbeiten stattgefunden haben und der forst sein Dreck nicht aufgeräumt hat  leider der Abschnitt mit den Drops der mir am besten gefällt  
Flatterband in rot weiß mit der Aufschrift "Lebensgefahr" markiert die Sperrung  

Und zu den Spaziergängern ... Ja leider auf dem Trail .. Ich kann mir leider nicht erklären warum Eltern sowas verantworten...! 
Angesprochen habe ich aber keinen ... Da es keine markierung für einen "MTB Trail" gibt konnte ich mich auch nicht darauf beziehen ... 

Ansonsten sind die geöffneten Abschnitte wie ich finde in einem guten zustand


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Februar 2019)

Hmmm, das mit dem Flatterband ist blöd. Schon die Baumfällarbeiten wurden nicht angekündigt, von der Sperrung habe ich heute durch Dich (und andere) erfahren. Ärgerlich genug, dass man einen Teil des Trails wieder per Hand instand setzen muss, denn Maschinen dürfen nur zur Holzernte rein. Und dann wird der Trail gesperrt, anstatt den Scheiss einfach weg zu räumen. Kommunikation auf Augenhöhe sieht anders aus. Da haben Naturpark und Forst noch Nachholbedarf.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Februar 2019)

Ahoi,

nach kurzem Informationsaustausch per Mail stellt sich die Rodung so dar:
Die Fichten wurden gefällt, um der sich explosionsartig vermehrenden Borkenkäferpopulation Herr zu werden. Bitte keine Diskussion in diesem Thread starten, warum und wieso das so ist. Wichtig ist: mit der Situation wie sie nun aufgetreten ist, hat man nicht gerechnet und es wurde unter immensem Zeitdruck gefällt. Dabei lief nicht alles glatt und die Kommunikation mit uns ist total untergegangen.

Wer gerne mitbauen möchte ist am 7.3. herzlichst eingeladen. Zur Planung bei Interesse hier eintragen: https://doodle.com/poll/9x3a7s4h4fu..._transactional&utm_content=gotopoll-cta#table

Das Treffen findet in Bad Nauheim statt. Wo erfahrt ihr per PN an mich..


----------



## LuckZero (27. Februar 2019)

Die gerodete Fläche wäre doch der beste Platz für nen Kiosk mit Bänken direkt an der Strecke.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira2078 (8. März 2019)

Hi,
leider habe ich den Planungstermin gestern Abend verpasst. Würde Euch aber sehr gerne helfen, weil ich sowas wichtig finde.
Wie können wir zusammen kommen @oldrizzo ?
Grüße!


----------



## oldrizzo (8. März 2019)

Akira2078 schrieb:


> Hi,
> leider habe ich den Planungstermin gestern Abend verpasst. Würde Euch aber sehr gerne helfen, weil ich sowas wichtig finde.
> Wie können wir zusammen kommen @oldrizzo ?
> Grüße!



Moin,

es gibt eine WhatsApp Gruppe, in die könnte ich Dich aufnehmen. Darüberhinaus gibt es noch ein Trello-Board, darüber werden wir uns zukünftig koordinieren. Wenn Du also aktiv mitarbeiten möchtest > Trello. Dann bitte PN an mich mit Mail-Addi, dann nehme ich Dich auf. Falls Du nur informiert werden möchtest, dann WhatsApp > Mobilnummer via PN an mich.

Danke Dir!


----------



## oldrizzo (10. März 2019)

*Achtung!

Die Trailbegehung heute, am Sonntag den 10.3. fällt wegen unsicherer Wetterbedingungen aus. Einen Ersatztermin geben wir so schnell wie möglich bekannt.

Danke für Euer Verständnis!*


----------



## oldrizzo (12. März 2019)

*Achtung!

Durch Sturmschäden sind Teile des Ebbelwois nicht oder nur eingeschränkt fahrbar. Eine Anreise lohnt sich nicht, bevor die Schäden nicht behoben sind. Wir geben es hier bekannt, sobald der Trail wieder frei ist.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis!
*


----------



## yoobee (27. März 2019)

Der Ebbelwoi ist wieder durchgängig befahrbar!


----------



## oldrizzo (10. April 2019)

Moin,

wer Lust und Zeit hat, sich am kommenden Wochenende ein bisschen um den Ebbelwoi Trail zu kümmern, ist eingeladen sich am Sonntag den 14.4. um 11.00 Uhr am Naturparkplatz Winterstein einzufinden. Werkzeug ist da, gute Laune und Verpflegung bitte selber mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (15. April 2019)

Moin,

vielen Dank an die Helfer, die sich gestern einfanden. Der nächste offizielle Bautag findet am:

*26. Mai 2019 ab 11.00 Uhr statt
Treffpunkt: Naturparkplatz am Winterstein
*
Wer Lust hat, kann uns auch auf *Instagram* folgen: mtb_trails_winterstein


----------



## Off (25. April 2019)

Moin,

leider gibt es vom gestrigen Sturm einiges an Schäden. Auf dem letzten Abschnitt liegen zwei Bäume die nicht umfahren werden können. Die oberen Abschnitte habe ich mit einem anderen Biker frei geräumt und sind nun uneingeschränkt befahrbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## oldrizzo (26. April 2019)

Moin,

danke für die Info. Einigen Bruch haben wir bereits wegräumen können. Um die Bäume im unteren Abschnitt muss sich der Forst kümmern.

Ride on,
Bernd


----------



## Bejak (3. Mai 2019)

Wie schaut es denn aktuell aus?


----------



## yoobee (3. Mai 2019)

Unten immer noch zu.


----------



## robbi_n (15. Mai 2019)

Trotz des doch teils miesen Wetters letze Woche wollten unsere Jungs mal dort fahren wo sie auch bissi gebuddelt hatten. Also sind wirs mal runtergefahren, bzw 2 mal sogar. 

Fazit, es ist auch für 3jährige geeignet.


----------



## Tobsucht. (15. Mai 2019)

Klasse die zwei, sehr cool


----------



## Bejak (15. Mai 2019)

Wie geil!


----------



## trailjo (27. Mai 2019)

Kostenpflichtige Schiebetour des Naturpark Taunus am Winterstein:
https://naturpark-taunus.de/veranst...rund-um-den-winterstein-mit-dem-mountainbike/
Sachen gibt's


----------



## robbi_n (27. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Mai 2019)

trailjo schrieb:


> Kostenpflichtige Schiebetour des Naturpark Taunus am Winterstein:
> https://naturpark-taunus.de/veranst...rund-um-den-winterstein-mit-dem-mountainbike/
> Sachen gibt's



Yes... das kann man so machen. Muss man aber nicht. Und jetzt ist es doch ein Flowtrail?! Sollte ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juni 2019)

wo finde ich denn GPX-Links oder sonstwie eine interaktive Karte der Trails am Winterstein?

Danke


----------



## Bejak (4. Juni 2019)

Das dürfte es sein: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/50.3269/8.6687&layers=CN


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Juni 2019)

Moin,

zum einen kannst Du bei Strava nach dem Segment EbbelwoiX(press) suchen. So findest Du den Einstieg zu beiden Trails, die am Fernmeldeturm starten. Den Einstieg erreichst Du über Forstwege.

Für Dich interessant ist vermutlich nur der Ebbelwoi. Im oberen Teil kommst Du ums Mitreten allerdings nicht herum. In der unmittelbaren Nähe zu den legalen Trails gibt es aber noch das ein oder andere Wegelein, damit sich die Anfahrt auch gelohnt hat.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juni 2019)

Puh, Strava, nein danke... aber der Openstreetmap-Link hat bereits geholfen, danke. 

"Für Dich interessant" - wie muss ich das verstehen? Sind die eher flach und einfach, oder warum?


----------



## trailjo (4. Juni 2019)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> "Für Dich interessant" - wie muss ich das verstehen? Sind die eher flach und einfach, oder warum?


weil: Downhill is where the metal meets the meat.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juni 2019)

haha ok, verstanden 

aber danke für die ganzen schnellen antworten!


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juni 2019)

Der Handkääs rollt man mit mäßigem Treten locker ab, eigentlich ganz fluffig, aber sehr gemütlich. Mit einem E-MTB wiederrum nice. Aber für Dich vermutlich zu langweilig.

Der Eppler rollt einfach besser, hat gebaute Elemente, kein Flowtrail, kein DH, einfach ein schöner MTB-Trail.


----------



## trailjo (5. Juni 2019)

Der Handkääs ist auch ohne E- schön und sehr abwechslungsreich. Die zweite Sektion fahren wir gerne als no-brake-challenge, danach rollt es nett und hüpft ab und zu und der letzte Teil treibt mit dem ruppigen Terrain aber flachen Profil schön den Puls hoch.
Rollt halt nicht von alleine 

Wie sieht es eig. mit der Beschilderung aus? Spendiert der Naturpark da nochmal eine neue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juni 2019)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Mit einem E-MTB wiederrum nice. Aber für Dich vermutlich zu langweilig.


Hier Rizzo, I got news for you: I fahre E-MTB... :-D   Nach meinem Unfall in der Schweiz vor 2 Jahren habe ich mir mal eine MTB-Auszeit gegönnt, weil ich mit Haaresbreite am Rollstuhl vorbei geschrammt bin. Fahre nun ein Levo Expert aus der aktuellen Saison und bin sehr happy. So als Familienvater rolle ich auch einfach mal nur gern. Aber meine Lieblingstrails sind nach wie vor direkt vor der Haustür: Kocherfelsen, Bogenschützen und Rentbachtal. Insofern roller ich demnächst sicher auch mal am Winterstein rum...


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Juni 2019)

aber so ein gewöhnliches eschloch ist doch auf der autobahn wirklich besser aufgehoben. wer nicht nuff kommt, der sollte runnar wirklich keine treppen nehmen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juni 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> aber so ein gewöhnliches eschloch ist doch auf der autobahn wirklich besser aufgehoben. wer nicht nuff kommt, der sollte runnar wirklich keine treppen nehmen.


bitte sag mir, dass du das gerade irgendwie "witzig" gemeint hast.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juni 2019)

trailjo schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eig. mit der Beschilderung aus? Spendiert der Naturpark da nochmal eine neue?



Hängt an mir, wir haben noch ein bisschen Material. Mea culpa... tatsächlich schlittere ich in Sachen Fleiss, was das Abreissen der Schilder betrifft, permanent an der Frustgrenze entlang.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juni 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> aber so ein gewöhnliches eschloch ist doch auf der autobahn wirklich besser aufgehoben. wer nicht nuff kommt, der sollte runnar wirklich keine treppen nehmen.





trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> bitte sag mir, dass du das gerade irgendwie "witzig" gemeint hast.



Ich grätsche hier mal rein. Ob E oder kein E ist mir E-Gal! Solange der Mensch auf dem E oder nicht E cool ist und sich zu benehmen weiß, bin ich fein damit. 

Jeder darf gerne seine Meinung dazu haben, aber was ich def. nicht will ist eine blöde Pro-/Contra-Diskussion in diesem Thread! Danke!


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juni 2019)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Hier Rizzo, I got news for you: I fahre E-MTB... :-D   Nach meinem Unfall in der Schweiz vor 2 Jahren habe ich mir mal eine MTB-Auszeit gegönnt, weil ich mit Haaresbreite am Rollstuhl vorbei geschrammt bin. Fahre nun ein Levo Expert aus der aktuellen Saison und bin sehr happy. So als Familienvater rolle ich auch einfach mal nur gern. Aber meine Lieblingstrails sind nach wie vor direkt vor der Haustür: Kocherfelsen, Bogenschützen und Rentbachtal. Insofern roller ich demnächst sicher auch mal am Winterstein rum...



Ja cool! Schickes Ding, bin das Levo mal testweise in Lengries gefahren. Das war schon sehr nice. Hier wurzelt auch ein nettes E-Nicolai herum, welches ich mal kurz entführen durfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (6. Juni 2019)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Ich grätsche hier mal rein. Ob E oder kein E ist mir E-Gal! Solange der Mensch auf dem E oder nicht E cool ist und sich zu benehmen weiß, bin ich fein damit.
> 
> Jeder darf gerne seine Meinung dazu haben, aber was ich def. nicht will ist eine blöde Pro-/Contra-Diskussion in diesem Thread! Danke!


sorry, schlechter humor meinerseits...


----------



## -colt- (16. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich hier mal angemeldet da ich aus der Gegend komme, gerne auf den Trails fahre und auch gerne baue. Wenn ich zeitlich kann, bin ich gerne bei den Bauterminen dabei. Ich kann auch geländetaugliche, motorisierte Transportkapazität in den Ring werfen wenn gewünscht. 

Ich habe übrigens kein Facebook, also wären die Infos zu Bauterminen hier im Tread sinnvoll.... 

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juni 2019)

@-colt- Danke Dir, gut zu wissen. Der nächste offizielle Bautag findet am Sonntag den 28. Juli ab 10.00 Uhr statt.


----------



## LuckZero (26. Juni 2019)

Es es wurde ein Gurkenglas und eine Flasche fachmännisch auf dem _Ebbelwoi_  entsorgt. Kann ja schon mal aus dem Rucksack fallen












Habe den Dreck schon beseitigt. Viel Spaß beim ballern


----------



## Bejak (26. Juni 2019)

Lassen sich aus den Scherben das Glas und die Flasche vollständig rekonstruieren? Sind die restlichen Scherben in der Umgebung des Fundortes gefunden worden? Wenn nicht, würde ich da eine absichtliche Positionierung hinein interpretieren.


----------



## trailjo (28. Juni 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Lassen sich aus den Scherben das Glas und die Flasche vollständig rekonstruieren? Sind die restlichen Scherben in der Umgebung des Fundortes gefunden worden? Wenn nicht, würde ich da eine absichtliche Positionierung hinein interpretieren.


Ich glaube wir brauchen hier keine fortgeschrittene Forensik, um Absicht zu unterstellen.


----------



## Bejak (28. Juni 2019)

Dann sollte das zur Anzeige gebracht werden. Ist ja schließlich ein offizieller Trail.

Wie man auf den Fotos sieht, fahren da ja auch Kinder. Das darf nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen werden.


----------



## Realdedo (11. Juli 2019)

Bin zwar CC-Fahrer und zu alt um mich per Bike auf eurem Trail auszutoben   aber ab und zu bin ich morgens mit Hund dort unterwegs und bewundere was ihr da so gebaut habt  (Keine Angst, Hund kackt woanders und wenn gutes Wetter/Wochende ist komme ich nicht auf die Idee zu Fuß auf dem Trail unterwegs zu sein...)
Heute morgen habe ich am Stück direkt vor der ersten tiefen Kompression einen goßen Nagel gefunden und logischerweise mitgenommen. Er sah aber nicht "frisch" aus, sondern lag wohl schon länger da... Ca. 8 - 10cm lang mit großem "Kopf" wie ein Dachpappenagel.
Ride safe...

Grüße aus Wernborn


----------



## mdill (21. Juli 2019)

War letztes Wochenende am Winterstein und muss sagen, dass es mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Da habt ihr etwas richtig Schönes hingebaut, abwechslungsreich und gut integriert. Gratuliere
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, die Beschilderung unterwegs ist in der Tat recht knapp. Die Holzpföstchen entlang des Trails mit rotem Kopf kann man schnell übersehen, wenn sie nicht herausgerissen und weggeworfen wurden. Gerade an Übergängen (über Forstwege) wäre ein klärendes Schild nicht verkehrt ;-) 
Ein Punkt hat mich aber richtig verwirrt. Bin den einen Trail runter gefahren (Richtung Kapersburg) und dabei sind mir mindestens 15 Fahrer und 2 Fussgänger entgegen gekommen. Kann man natürlich auch hoch fahren...hatte ich aber nicht erwartet. Nix passiert - war nur verwundert.

Fazit - ich werde wieder kommen!!


----------



## Akira2078 (11. September 2019)

Am Samstag 14.09. und Sonntag 15.09.2019 sind jeweils Trailbautage angesetzt. Über jede hilfreiche Hand freuen wir uns!

Treffpunkt ist der Naturfreunde Parkplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little74 (11. September 2019)

mdill schrieb:


> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, die Beschilderung unterwegs ist in der Tat recht knapp. Die Holzpföstchen entlang des Trails mit rotem Kopf kann man schnell übersehen, wenn sie nicht herausgerissen und weggeworfen wurden. Gerade an Übergängen (über Forstwege) wäre ein klärendes Schild nicht verkehrt ;-)
> Ein Punkt hat mich aber richtig verwirrt. Bin den einen Trail runter gefahren (Richtung Kapersburg) und dabei sind mir mindestens 15 Fahrer und 2 Fussgänger entgegen gekommen. Kann man natürlich auch hoch fahren...hatte ich aber nicht erwartet. Nix passiert - war nur verwundert.
> 
> Fazit - ich werde wieder kommen!!



Hi,
die Beschilderung wird leider sabotiert, entweder entfernt oder zerstört.
Deshalb können dir leider auch andere entgegen kommen , da auch dort die Schilder entwendet wurden.


----------



## yoobee (12. September 2019)

Der Trail zur Kapersburg, also der Handkääs, ist in beiden Richtungen befahrbar! Biker haben Vorfahrt (zuerst die bergab fahrenden), nur leider wissen die Wanderer das meistens nicht... Also immer Augen auf und Finger an der Bremse.


----------



## PembrokeVol (12. September 2019)

Vor ein paar Wochen war ca. in der Hälfte des Handkääs-Trails eine große Rodungsfläche, wo ein Teil des Trails von gefällten Bäumen blockiert wurde - da musste man ca. 100 m auf dem Forstweg fahren und konnte dann erst links runter zurück auf den Trail. Ist das immer noch blockiert oder wieder frei?

Danke an alle, die an den Trails mitgebaut haben und sie instandhalten!


----------



## Little74 (15. September 2019)

BippesFoo schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen war ca. in der Hälfte des Handkääs-Trails eine große Rodungsfläche, wo ein Teil des Trails von gefällten Bäumen blockiert wurde - da musste man ca. 100 m auf dem Forstweg fahren und konnte dann erst links runter zurück auf den Trail. Ist das immer noch blockiert oder wieder frei?
> 
> Danke an alle, die an den Trails mitgebaut haben und sie instandhalten!



Soweit ist alles Frei.
Sturmschäden , beseitigt aber der Naturpark , darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss.


----------



## LuckZero (21. September 2019)

Zur Info. Trails ab dem 23.09.2019 gesperrt.









						Startseite | Naturpark-Taunus.de
					

Herzlich Willkommen im Naturpark Taunus Insgesamt umfasst der Naturpark Taunus ein fast 1.350 Quadratkilometer großes Gebiet, in dem die heimische Pflanzen- und Tierwelt sich unter idealen Bedingungen entfalten kann. Gleichzeitig ist er bestens für Besucher erschlossen, die hier einer Vielzahl ...



					naturpark-taunus.de


----------



## DIEdose (21. Oktober 2019)

Sind die Trails inzwischen wieder befahrbar oder sind diese weiterhin gesperrt?


----------



## yoobee (21. Oktober 2019)

Die sind immer noch befahrbar    Ist noch nix passiert in der Ecke...


----------



## GnarlyGranny (14. Dezember 2019)

Hat sich da was geändert? Die Seite vom Naturpark zeigt mittlerweile 404 Fehler an.


----------



## trailjo (14. Dezember 2019)

404 - Trail not found


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (14. Dezember 2019)

Der Ebbelwoi ist befahrbar, allerdings ist in Abschnitt  2 und 3 (nach dem Speed-Drop) noch mit Wildholz auf dem Trail zu rechnen.
Handkääs ist frei.
Es ist aktuell natürlich weich und schmierig ?


----------



## Akira2078 (28. Januar 2020)

Jetzt am Sonntag den 02.02.2020 treffen wir uns am Naturfreunde Parkplatz um die Bauvorhaben zu besprechen und eine Begehung ist geplant.

Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiches erscheinen.


----------



## Akira2078 (2. Februar 2020)

Die Bauvorhaben wurden heute geplant. Diese Woche hauen wir die Trailbautage raus. Wir freuen uns über zahlreiches erscheinen. Danke!


----------



## Akira2078 (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo Wintersteiner, am kommenden Sonntag, der 09.02.2020, findet der erste Trailbautag nach der Begehung statt. Die Massnahmen wurden festgelegt und werden jetzt umgesetzt. 

Beginn ist 11:00 Uhr und das Ende gegen 14:00 Uhr. 

Wir würden uns über zahlreiches erscheinen freuen!

Weitere Termine werden noch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Akira2078 (6. Februar 2020)

So nach kommendem Sonntag stehen die weiteren Trailbautage fest. 

Am 22.02. und 29.02., jeweils Samstags wird von 11:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr gebaut. 

Auf zahlreiches erscheinen freuen wir uns.


----------



## Tim2007 (7. Februar 2020)

Hallo wintersteiner 
Wollte mal fragen ob an den Trailbautagen auch jüngere Leute komme dürfen?
Bin nehmlich 12 Jahre alt fahre den Ebbelwoi aber regelmäßig.
LG Tim ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (7. Februar 2020)

Ja klar!!! Da waren auch schon noch jüngere dabei    Hauptsache, Deine Eltern verklagen dann keinen wegen Kinderarbeit ?


----------



## Akira2078 (7. Februar 2020)

Klar kannst du das! Haben viele junge Leute die helfen.


----------



## Tim2007 (7. Februar 2020)

yoobee schrieb:


> Ja klar!!! Da waren auch schon noch jüngere dabei    Hauptsache, Deine Eltern verklagen dann keinen wegen Kinderarbeit ?


?? Okay danke für die Rückmeldung meine Eltern verklagen keinen ?? Würde dann wahrscheinlich mit nem Kumpel kommen.


----------



## Tim2007 (7. Februar 2020)

Hi ich bins ? schon wieder ab wo ist eig. Der Treffpunkt ??


----------



## Akira2078 (7. Februar 2020)

Immer noch am Naturfreunde Parkplatz


----------



## Tim2007 (7. Februar 2020)

Okay danke hatte gedacht das sich das vielleicht ändert ?


----------



## Akira2078 (8. Februar 2020)

*Achtung!!!*
Aufgrund der Unwetter Warnung im und um den Taunus mit Sturmböen bereits ab den Mittagsstunden, sagen wir den morgigen Trailbautag am 09.02.2020 ab. 
*Achtung!!!*

Sorry safety first!

Der nächste Termin ist dann der *22.02.2020* um 11:00 Uhr am Naturfreunde Parkplatz.


----------



## Bejak (10. Februar 2020)

Seit vorsichtig! gerade im Bereich Taunus muss der Sturm heftig zugeschlagen haben, rund um den Feldberg waren heute morgen alle möglichen Straßen gesperrt.









						Lebensgefahr nach Sturm: Forstbesitzer warnen vor Waldspaziergängen
					

In den nächsten Tagen können Waldbesuche lebensgefährlich sein. Waldbesitzer warnen vor unvermittelt umstürzenden Bäumen und herunterfallenden Ästen.




					www.faz.net


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Februar 2020)

ein traum für forstbesitzer


----------



## Tim2007 (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo wintersteiner
War schon jemand auf den trails unterwegs?
Sind die Trails frei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GnarlyGranny (12. Februar 2020)

Tim2007 schrieb:


> Hallo wintersteiner
> War schon jemand auf den trails unterwegs?
> Sind die Trails frei ?



War zwar noch nicht da, ich würde aber von Sturmschäden ausgehen. Ich würde also eher vorsichtiger fahren.


----------



## Bejak (12. Februar 2020)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ein traum für forstbesitzer


Warum?


----------



## -colt- (12. Februar 2020)

Tim2007 schrieb:


> Hallo wintersteiner
> War schon jemand auf den trails unterwegs?
> Sind die Trails frei ?



Letzte Woche hat der Hessenforst im Mittelteil angefangen die Käferfichten zu fällen. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die Trails alleine dadurch blockiert sind. Der Sturm dürfte für weitere Blockaden gesorgt haben.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Februar 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Warum?


keine störenden biker...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Februar 2020)

GnarlyGranny schrieb:


> War zwar noch nicht da, ich würde aber von Sturmschäden ausgehen. Ich würde also eher vorsichtiger fahren.


Selbst hier Raum kbu, wo es gefühlt ruhig war hat es ordentlich was umgeschmissen.


----------



## GnarlyGranny (12. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Selbst hier Raum kbu, wo es gefühlt ruhig war hat es ordentlich was umgeschmissen.Anhang anzeigen 979232Anhang anzeigen 979233Anhang anzeigen 979235


Ich schätze da wird es ordentlich was zu tun geben am Bautag haha


----------



## Tim2007 (13. Februar 2020)

GnarlyGranny schrieb:


> Ich schätze da wird es ordentlich was zu tun geben am Bautag haha


Also dürfen wir dann die Sturm Schäden wegräumen?


----------



## GnarlyGranny (13. Februar 2020)

Tim2007 schrieb:


> Also dürfen wir dann die Sturm Schäden wegräumen?


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wir Äste und so vom Trail räumen müssen, aber um ehrlich zu sein, keine Ahnung ??


----------



## yoobee (13. Februar 2020)

Hey, jetzt hört mal auf, hier rumzufantasieren!  ? ?

Stand Sonntag ist, wie Colt schon sagte, der Mittelteil mit dem steileren Stepdown komplett zugelegt von der Baumernte. Von Sturmschäden weiß ich noch nix, bin evtl. morgen mal oben. Am Joberg lag ein Baum auf dem Trail, den hab ich gestern weggesägt.

Größere Bäume auf Ebbelwoi und Handkääs räumt der Forst irgendwann weg. Alles andere kann natürlich jeder selber tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim2007 (13. Februar 2020)

Hallo Winter steiner ??
ich bin's noch mal ich wollte nur noch mal fragen wegen den trailbau Tagen ob man sein Fahrrad mit auf den trail nehmen kann also ob man mit dem Fahrrad hochkommen soll und beim Bauen das Fahrrad quasi auf die Seite legen kann bitte um antworten danke schon mal 
???


----------



## yoobee (13. Februar 2020)

Sorry Tim, was soll denn diese blöde Frage?!  ? Warum sollte das nicht gehen?
Es gibt sogar Leute, die kommen den Trail runtergefahren, obwohl gebaut wird... ?

Zum Thema - ich war gerade oben, Bilder kommen gleich!


----------



## Tim2007 (13. Februar 2020)

Olay sory das ich gefragt habe ist halt mein erster bauttag?


----------



## yoobee (13. Februar 2020)

Sooo... mich hat es mal hoch gelockt. In der Nähe des Speeddrops war ein Harvester zugange, unten am Karl habe ich auch Sägen gehört.
Es liegt viel leichtes Geäst rum, stört aber kaum. Ein Baum liegt komplett unter dem Speeddrop, auch der normale Weg links ist zu. Man kann ganz rechts durchrollen.
Schlimm wird es am Handkääs, je weiter westlich man kommt... Ich bin dann umgedreht, bevor man zum Kuhkopf kommt.










Ab hier kein Durchkommen mehr zum Kuhkopf:




Ganz rechts ist der große Anlieger hinter "Flying Uwe". Hier kommt man noch durch. So ähnlich sieht es in dem folgenden Abschnitt auch aus, da liegt der Trail allerdings unter den Bäumen...




Die A-Line hat's auch erwischt:


----------



## GnarlyGranny (13. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht ist das eine Schnapsidee, aber es wäre doch toll aus ein paar der gefallenen Bäume Skinnies zu bauen. Natürlich nur wenn der Förster das erlaubt! ?


----------



## dilleEX (14. Februar 2020)

yoobee schrieb:


> Sorry Tim, was soll denn diese blöde Frage?!  ? Warum sollte das nicht gehen?
> Es gibt sogar Leute, die kommen den Trail runtergefahren, obwohl gebaut wird... ?
> 
> Zum Thema - ich war gerade oben, Bilder kommen gleich!


Lass den Tim doch fragen, der denkt mit und hat sich überlegt, dass sein Mtb vielleicht stört ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (14. Februar 2020)

GnarlyGranny schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das eine Schnapsidee, aber es wäre doch toll aus ein paar der gefallenen Bäume Skinnies zu bauen. Natürlich nur wenn der Förster das erlaubt! ?


Schnapsidee bzw. vergebene Mühe, weil die Bäume sicher nicht liegen bleiben


----------



## Tim2007 (14. Februar 2020)

dilleEX schrieb:


> Lass den Tim doch fragen, der denkt mit und hat sich überlegt, dass sein Mtb vielleicht stört ??


Danke das mich einer versteht ??ist halt mein erstes mal im mitbauen bin


----------



## LuckZero (14. Februar 2020)

Ab Mitte nächster Woche soll ja das Wetter wieder gut werden. Könnt ihr den Trail bis dahin frei räumen....würde da gerne wieder fahren ? HopHop


----------



## GnarlyGranny (14. Februar 2020)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Ab Mitte nächster Woche soll ja das Wetter wieder gut werden. Könnt ihr den Trail bis dahin frei räumen....würde da gerne wieder fahren ? HopHop


Unser Bautermin ist am 22.02. Wenn du die Trails früher sauber haben willst dann musst du selbst an die Arbeit ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## yoobee (14. Februar 2020)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Ab Mitte nächster Woche soll ja das Wetter wieder gut werden. Könnt ihr den Trail bis dahin frei räumen....würde da gerne wieder fahren ? HopHop


Fahr einfach, wo ein Wille ist, findet sich auch ein Weg    Also ich bin durchgekommen


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich wollte euch auf diese Veranstaltung aufmerksam machen:








						DIMB Trailbau Workshop in Kooperation mit Bikesport Sasbachwalden
					

(Abgesagt) Wir werden den Trailbau Workshop leider aufgrund des Corona Virus nicht durchführen können.




					www.dimb.de
				




Es wäre schön jemand von euch mit dabei zu haben um auch von euren Erfahrungen zu lernen und sich auszutauschen.


----------



## Akira2078 (15. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
aufgrund des Sturmtiefs Sabine sind derzeit die Trails gesperrt. 
Die Trailbautage sind bis auf weiteres ausgesetzt. 
Nach Rücksprache mit Hessenforst und dem Naturpark werden die Aufräumarbeiten noch über den März hinausgehen. 
Wir informieren, wenn die Freigabe erfolgt ist.


----------



## Tim2007 (15. Februar 2020)

Meinst du mit ausgesetzt  das sie nicht statt finden?


----------



## -colt- (15. Februar 2020)

Die Tag Bautage müssen wir aus Sicherheitsgründen verschieben, bis wir die Freigabe von Forst haben. Bitte haltet euch daran, das dient zu aller Sicherheit!


----------



## Akira2078 (15. Februar 2020)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (16. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## Tim2007 (19. Februar 2020)

Hi
Ab wann sind die trails wieder geöffnet? Und noch etwas habe auf YouTube Videos von einem "Wellentrail" gesehen würde den gerne mal fahren weiß jemand wo  der ist bzw. startet?


----------



## Tim2007 (23. Februar 2020)

Also weiß keiner wie man gut zum wellen trail kommt ?


----------



## LuckZero (24. Februar 2020)

Tim2007 schrieb:


> Also weiß keiner wie man gut zum wellen trail kommt ?


geh einfach mit Leuten biken....wenn einer Lust hat wird er dir den Trail schon zeigen. Muss ja nicht alles im Internet breit getreten werden.


----------



## Tim2007 (1. März 2020)

Sind die trail eigentlich schon wieder frei also befahrbar?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. März 2020)

Tim2007 schrieb:


> Sind die trail eigentlich schon wieder frei also befahrbar?



Würde mich auch interessieren?


----------



## Bejak (25. März 2020)

Anderswo sind die Trails momentan wegen der Federmausbazille geschlossen. Stelldir mal vor, du würdtest stürzen, dir würde was passieren. Die Ärzte werden dir dankbar sein, wenn du sie noch mehr auslastest.


----------



## Tim2007 (26. März 2020)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren?


Also ich war vor so ca. einer Woche Ebbelwoi fahren wir sind das Stück mit dem speeddrop nicht gefahren sind weiter unten aber wieder eingesticken (sind über den Holzturm gefahren) soweit war alles frei wenn ich das von unten aber richtige gesehen habe liegt bisschen unter halb vom speeddrop ein bau auf dem trail d.h. das bevor du den Drops springst solltest du dir die Landung anschauen weil sonst bedanken sich Die Ärzte wenn du ihn eien Baum droppst(Ironie?)?
Grüße Tim


----------



## -colt- (26. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

egal wann und wo ihr fahrt, ist es sicher eine gute Idee sich den Trail erstmal anzuschauen oder zumindest “auf Sicht“ zu fahren und etwas das Gas herauszunehmen. 
Aktuell möchte ich nicht mit einem komplizierten Bruch in einer Klinik liegen... 

Ride Safe...
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (29. März 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Anderswo sind die Trails momentan wegen der Federmausbazille geschlossen. Stelldir mal vor, du würdtest stürzen, dir würde was passieren. Die Ärzte werden dir dankbar sein, wenn du sie noch mehr auslastest.


Geschlossen sind die Trails hier offiziell auch. Sie zählen als öffentliche Sportstätten und diese sind bundesweit geschlossen. Ob das derzeit jemand prüft steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Allerdings sollte wirklich jeder Mal darüber nachdenken, ob man derzeit überhaupt im Wald biken gehen muss. Es ist überall noch Astbruch und die Krankenhäuser haben besseres zu tun als irgendeine Fraktur zu versorgen.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (9. April 2020)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Geschlossen sind die Trails hier offiziell auch. Sie zählen als öffentliche Sportstätten und diese sind bundesweit geschlossen. Ob das derzeit jemand prüft steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Ob jemand aus der Zielgruppe in den letzten Wochen diese Sperrungen für bare Münze genommen hat, sah man ja am Gruppenballern am WS...Feldberg dicht. Winterstein ahoi.


----------



## nrgmac (10. April 2020)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Ob jemand aus der Zielgruppe in den letzten Wochen diese Sperrungen für bare Münze genommen hat, sah man ja am Gruppenballern am WS...Feldberg dicht. Winterstein ahoi.


Bis einer heult (die Rennleitung fährt schon Patrouille).


----------



## kamikaya (20. April 2020)

Muten Gorgen zusammen,

ich bin gestern mal wieder auf den Steinkopf gefahren, zusammen mit meinen Jungs, und den Trail runter zum Forsthaus.

Also ich muss sagen, ist viel besser zu fahren als vorher. Habt ihr super (ausge-)verbessert!

Vielen, lieben Dank und LG.


----------



## luckylook93 (25. April 2020)

LuckZero schrieb:


> geh einfach mit Leuten biken....wenn einer Lust hat wird er dir den Trail schon zeigen. Muss ja nicht alles im Internet breit getreten werden.



Leider habe ich auch keine Ahnung wo zum Beispiel der Handkäs-Trail endet.Der Start ist leicht aufzufinden, der Rest naja...Der *Ebbelwoi-Trail *hingegen ist selbsterklärend* 
Nur mit Änfengern sollte man diesen Kurs in der aktuellen Covid-Situation nicht bestreiten.*
Hätte mir eine genauere Beschreibung der restlichen Trails gewünscht. Zumal ma so nur schwer Leute von diesem tollen Sport überzeugen kann.
Gut vill. möchte auch der ein oder andere nicht, das Aussenstehende zum Beispiel den "wellen trail" fahren.
Schade eigentlich...


----------



## yoobee (25. April 2020)

Der Ebbelwoi ist auch nicht für Anfänger gemacht.
Zum Handkääs hilft dir vielleicht das (ist in beiden Richtungen befahrbar!):




__





						New Wintersteintrail Uphill '18 | Strava Ride Segment in Hessen, Germany
					






					www.strava.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylook93 (26. April 2020)

danke für die Info


----------



## DonKastanio (7. Mai 2020)

Moin, ich habe zu Corona mal wieder das Rad ausgemottet und kann es jetzt kaum erwarten mich irgendwo im Taunus um einen Baum zu wickeln. Da ja ab "sofort" der Breitebsport unter freiem Himmel wieder erlaubt ist wollte ich mal fragen, ob die Trailpflege jetzt wieder stattfindet. Würde gerne mithelfen und -fahren.


----------



## Tim2007 (7. Mai 2020)

Moin mal was anderes wenn ihr den handkäs trail fahrt passt auf weil gestern war auf der anderen weg Seite im lezten Abschnitt ein harwester unterwegs und hat die Bäume gefällt es kann sein das sie auch auf der trail Seite roden!!!


----------



## Rick7 (9. Mai 2020)

Hey Leute, will nächstes we mal zum Winterstein und mir die Gegend ansehen. 
Würde das gerne mit einer ausgedehnten tagestour verbinden und mehr trails fahren. Wäre cool wenn jemand gute Tourenvorschläge für mich hat. Natürlich per pn  danke schonmal vg Rick


----------



## trailjo (11. Mai 2020)

Vllt. wäre es sinnvoll auf dem Äbbelwoi den neuen fetten Sprung in den Anlieger zu kennzeichnen oder zu sperren solange der noch im Bau ist. Bin da am Donnerstag raufgefahren, weil ich den im Tran für den (daneben abgebauten) Table gehalten habe. War 'ne überraschende Aussicht von oben! 

Wie ist eigentlich so der generelle Ansatz im Abbelwoi bezüglich Schwierigkeit. Bis jetzt ließ sich ja noch alles blind fahren und droppen, aber das Ding ist schon eine andere Hausnummer.


----------



## -colt- (11. Mai 2020)

trailjo schrieb:


> Vllt. wäre es sinnvoll auf dem Äbbelwoi den neuen fetten Sprung in den Anlieger zu kennzeichnen oder zu sperren solange der noch im Bau ist. Bin da am Donnerstag raufgefahren, weil ich den im Tran für den (daneben abgebauten) Table gehalten habe. War 'ne überraschende Aussicht von oben!



Diese neugebauten Sprünge oder sonstige Bauten werden nach dem Bau in der Regel gesperrt, gerade wenn die noch nicht fertig sind (wie der geschilderte). Schon alleine, damit sich die Erdschichten verfestigen können, aber natürlich auch damit da keiner "auf die Nase" fällt. Leider werden diese Absperrungen gerne mal auf die Seite geräumt.



> Wie ist eigentlich so der generelle Ansatz im Abbelwoi bezüglich Schwierigkeit. Bis jetzt ließ sich ja noch alles blind fahren und droppen, aber das Ding ist schon eine andere Hausnummer.



Die Schwierigkeit ist definitiv nicht für den blutigen Einsteiger, auch wenn alle nicht überrollbaren Hindernisse umfahren werden können. Derartige Hindernisse sind in der Regel auch gekennzeichnet, allerdings haben wir sehr ernsthafte Probleme mit dem Schilderdiebstahl und generellem Vandalismus.

Es empfiehlt sich auf dem Trail (wie alle anderen auch) nicht mit Vollgas alles blind zu springen/droppen, selbst wenn keinen neuen Hindernisse gebaut werden fährt sich vieles aus, oder es liegt mal ein Ast oder größerer Brocken "ungünstig" im Weg. Der Charakter des Trails ist eher ein flowiger Freeride, das ist kein Flowtrail in dem jede Ecke mit feinem Belag versehen ist. Der Trail verändert sich laufend durch das Fahren . Aktuell ist geschätzt fünfmal so viel los wie "normal", da geht das teilweise sehr schnell. 

Viele Grüße und allseits beulenfreie Fahrt!
Marc


----------



## trailjo (11. Mai 2020)

-colt- schrieb:


> Der Charakter des Trails ist eher ein flowiger Freeride, das ist kein Flowtrail in dem jede Ecke mit feinem Belag versehen ist.


Das liest sich offiziell aber anders: "Der erste Track in Richtung Forsthaus Winterstein trägt den Namen „ebbelwoi“ und bietet seinen Nutzern den klassischen Flowtrail-Charakter. "

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin froh dass das keine Murmelbahn geworden ist. 
Aber wenn ein Trail so von seiner offiziellen Definition entfernt ist und ortsfremde Biker da blind mit "Flowtrail" im Kopf runterballern und keine Warnungen an Hindernissen sehen... 

Lasst lieber ein mehr Wurzeln und Steine übrig, das bremst die Typen aus, die da fahrtechnikbefreit runternageln.  

Und zum Schluß ein dickes DANKE an das Bauteam für die ständige Pflege und den Ausbau!


----------



## yoobee (11. Mai 2020)

trailjo schrieb:


> Das liest sich offiziell aber anders: "Der erste Track in Richtung Forsthaus Winterstein trägt den Namen „ebbelwoi“ und bietet seinen Nutzern den klassischen Flowtrail-Charakter. "
> 
> Lasst lieber ein mehr Wurzeln und Steine übrig, das bremst die Typen aus, die da fahrtechnikbefreit runternageln.



Stimmt, den Text sollte man mal ändern! Passt auch gar nicht zum nächsten Satz "Die Strecke ist gespickt mit gebauten Elementen, naturnahen Sprüngen, Wurzelstöcken und anderen Attraktionen.".

Vielleicht zusammenfassen in "...bietet seinen Nutzern abwechslungsreichen Charakter, von naturbelassenen Wurzeln über flowige Anlieger bis zu anspruchsvollen Hindernissen und Sprüngen."

Ansonsten bin ich bei Dir - paar Anlieger sind ganz spaßig, aber es reicht jetzt auch fast  ?


----------



## Tim2007 (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
mal eine kleine Anmerkung und zwar mir wurde geschrieben das vorerst alle bautage ausfallen (Grund:Sturm sabine und dann war der Grund corona) das verstehe ich natürlich aber ich war dann mal wieder mtb fahren auf dem trail und es wurde beim tabel ein neues großes Element gebaut (und der tabel abgebaut ) schön, aber es heißt doch das keine bautage statt finden !??
Finden jezt wieder bautage statt oder wie?
Grüße Tim


----------



## -colt- (11. Mai 2020)

Nun, das eine sind offiziell angekündigte Bautage in größeren Gruppen. Diese waren durch Corona nicht machbar. Im kleinen Rahmen haben wir durchaus ein paar neue Sachen gebaut, Löcher ausgebessert, Drainagen angelegt... Dabei natürlich auf den Abstand geachtet...

Aber seit der letzten Lockerung dürfen und werden wir Termine festlegen. Dazu gibt's bald Neuigkeiten hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (12. Mai 2020)

trailjo schrieb:


> Das liest sich offiziell aber anders: "Der erste Track in Richtung Forsthaus Winterstein trägt den Namen „ebbelwoi“ und bietet seinen Nutzern den klassischen Flowtrail-Charakter. "
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin froh dass das keine Murmelbahn geworden ist.
> Aber wenn ein Trail so von seiner offiziellen Definition entfernt ist und ortsfremde Biker da blind mit "Flowtrail" im Kopf runterballern und keine Warnungen an Hindernissen sehen...
> ...



Das sind zwei paar Schuhe. Da gibt es die, die den Trail bauen und die, die ihn vermarkten. Letzteres ist TaunusTouristik. Die Stimmen die Texte und Veröffenltichungen aber nur sehr bedingt (bis gar nicht) mit uns ab. Das es sich beim Ebbelwoi eben nicht um einen Flowtrail handelt haben wir allerdings mitgeteilt. Auch unter Angaben von Gründen. Hoffen wir mal, dass das noch angepasst wird.


----------



## -colt- (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

es kann endlich wieder los gehen: hiermit kündigen wir auch gleich die ersten drei Bautage an! Bitte haltet euch bei den Bautagen an die zum jeweiligen Termin noch gültigen amtlichen Vorgaben betreffs Abstand und ggf. Schutzausrüstung.

23.05.2020
06.06.2020
13.06.2020

Treffpunkt ist jeweils am Naturfreunde Parkplatz um 10:00 Uhr. Weitere Termine folgen später.

Am ersten der genannten Tage wollen wir drei Sachen machen.

1. die Landung am unteren Holztable soll verbreitert werden. Dazu brauchen wir Erde und Ggf eine Säge für die Äste.
2. der Hip soll weiterhin verstärkt werden. Hier benötigen wir Erde. Ggf muss er etwas versetzt werden.
3. im dritten Abschnitt vor der Wegquerung zum Flying Uwe wollen wir Northshore Elemente platzieren. Hier müssen wir im Vorfeld aber noch die Planung und Gestaltung aufnehmen.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## -colt- (20. Mai 2020)

Denkt an den Bautag am Samstag! Wir freuen uns darauf alle endlich mal wieder zu sehen! Wir haben einiges vor... 

Und nun der Corona-Disclaimer: bitte achtet auf ausreichend Abstand und die Einhaltung der Hygieneregeln...


----------



## Akira2078 (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Trailbauleutz, leider ist für morgen nur Regen angekündigt. Daher sagen wir den Trailbautag morgen am Samstag ab!

Der nächste offizielle Termin wäre dann der 06.06.  

Sollte es jetzt am kommenden Sonntag wieder trocken sein, können wir uns an der Halle um 10:00 Uhr treffen. Dafür aber bitte verbindlich zusagen! Danke ??

Bis dann


----------



## Akira2078 (23. Mai 2020)

Hi. Da keiner zugesagt hat für morgen, fällt der Sonntag morgen aus. 

Der nächste Trailbautag ist am 06.06.!


----------



## Akira2078 (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leutz, für Samstag hat sich wieder Regen angekündigt. Wir möchten aber den Trail Bau Tag nicht schon wieder ins Wasser fallen lassen. 
Deshalb verschieben wir auf Sonntag den 07.06. 10:00 Uhr. 
Die Baumassnahmen sind noch die selben. 
Treffpunkt ist wie immer um zehn!
Über zahlreiches erscheinen  freuen wir uns! Über Zusagen hier in der Gruppe noch mehr!
Der ebbelwoi Kasten ist auch noch da!


----------



## Tim2007 (6. Juni 2020)

Jo ich denke ich komme muss es noch abklären.sollen wir Werkzeug mitbringen?


----------



## -colt- (6. Juni 2020)

Wer hat darf gerne Werkzeug mitbringen! Wir haben aber auch welches, daran soll es nicht scheitern!


----------



## Tim2007 (8. Juni 2020)

Kurze frage was ist "Flying Uwe "?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (8. Juni 2020)

Tim2007 schrieb:


> Kurze frage was ist "Flying Uwe "?


Ein markanter Drop an einem Wurzelstock, der mit einer Steinmauer eingefasst/abgestützt wurde. 

War gestern übrigens ein echt klasse Bautag! Vielen Dank für alle die geholfen haben!


----------



## Tim2007 (8. Juni 2020)

-colt- schrieb:


> Ein markanter Drop an einem Wurzelstock, der mit einer Steinmauer eingefasst/abgestützt wurde.
> 
> War gestern übrigens ein echt klasse Bautag! Vielen Dank für alle die geholfen haben!


Ah also der in der Kurve.okay danke.


----------



## -colt- (8. Juni 2020)

Ja genau der!


----------



## -colt- (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben durch den sehr erfolgreichen Trailbautag letzten Sonntag ein Luxusproblem. Wir haben nicht genügend vorbereitete Baustellen für den geplanten Bautag am Samstag den 13.6. Deswegen müssen wir den Tag verschieben. Ein paar klasse Ideen haben wir noch in der Pipeline, dafür müssen wir aber noch Material besorgen... 

Sobald der nächste Tag feststeht, gebe ich den hier wieder bekannt! 

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Met87 (21. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ich war heute wieder mal da und muss ein großes Lob aussprechen an die Trailbauer. Da habt ihr vor allem auf dem Äppelwoi ne echt feine Strecke gezaubert. Würze ist drin, aber so soll das.

Beste Grüße


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2020)

Gude,

am heutigen nachmittag trafen sich einige Kollegen des Trailbau-Teams der MTB-Trails-Winterstein mit Vertreter/innen von HessenForst und dem Bundesforst.

Thema waren die andauernden Sachbeschädigungen / sinnloser Vandalismus sowie die Feuerstellen an verschiedenen Stellen unseres Waldes.

Mich persönlich interessiert gar nicht, wer persönlich für den Mist verantwortlich ist. Allerdings gibt es Indizien, die dafür sprechen, dass es Biker sind oder waren (Nähe/Umfeld von Trails).

Fangen wir mal mit den Feuerstellen an ... offenes Feuer ist im Wald verboten! Und das aus gutem Grund. Das ist ein absolutes no go! Ich habe keinen Bock demnächst zwischen abgebrannten Baumstümpfen herumzukurven. Die Schäden der Dürresommer und durch den Borkenkäfer reichen mir.

Sachbeschädigungen ... man mag von Hochständen halten was man will. Ab- und/oder Ansägen, umwerfen oder sonstwie beschädigen ist trotzdem Scheiße.

Die beschädigten Hochstände sowie die Feuerstellen befinden sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zu tlw. neu erschlossenen Trails, die ohne Einwilligung der Waldbesitzer angelegt worden sind. 

Der Punkt ist: durch solche Aktionen wird nicht nur der aktuelle Status Quo gefährdet, sondern auch alle Bemühungen, weitere Trails legalisieren zu lassen torpediert.

Auch das wieder an mehreren Stellen fleissig gebaut wird, ist keine vertrauensbildende Maßnahme.

Ach und noch was: der Wald ist keine Partymeile! Leere Flaschen, Einmalgrills etc. haben dort nichts zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (1. Juli 2020)

Leider mal wieder ein Beispiel dafür, dass unsere Erde zu Großteil von Vollidioten bewohnt wird.

Da gebt Ihr euch so eine Mühe und ein paar ***** meinen wieder es zu zerstören!

Hinterlässt mich sehr wütend so etwas!


----------



## der_knerz (19. Juli 2020)

Hey. Grüße aus Friedberg. Erst mal ein dickes Lob an die Trail Designer.

Es macht mir als blutigem Anfänger dem die Dicken Schweißperlen bei der Abfahrt auf der Stirn stehen irre viel Spaß die Stecken zu fahren.

Komme eben von Steinkopf zurück.

Wollt nur mal Bescheid geben da das Schild oben am Einstieg in den Ebbelwoi Trail weg ist. Am Freitag Morgen war es noch da. Schade daß es immer wieder solche Idioten gibt.

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## -colt- (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo Sebastian, 

was ist mit dem Schild oben? 

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## der_knerz (19. Juli 2020)

der_knerz schrieb:


> Wollt nur mal Bescheid geben da das Schild oben am Einstieg in den Ebbelwoi Trail weg ist. Am Freitag Morgen war es noch da. Schade daß es immer wieder solche Idioten gibt.



Hab mein Post korrigiert. Hat wohl ein wenig Text verschluckt.


----------



## -colt- (19. Juli 2020)

Mist... Ich war grade oben und es ist mir nichtmal aufgefallen. 

Danke für die Info! Und für das Lob!


----------



## nrgmac (20. Juli 2020)

Moin,
nachdem ich sehr lange ruhiger Beobachter war, muss ich mich doch mal kurz melden.
Vandalismus und illegaler Trailbau passt zu den nachfolgenden Bildern.
Manche sollten sich ernsthaft mal Gedanken über ihr Verhalten machen!
Die beigefügten Bilder stammen von meiner wöchentlichen Kontrollrunde am Samstag, den 11.07.2020. Laufe die Strecke oft kurz nach Sonnenaufgang mit dem Hund ab und räume Astbruch und lose Steine beiseite (soll ja jeder seinen Spaß haben, gell?).
Am Sonntag hatte sich bereits um die Kippen ein Müllhaufen gebildet. Geht´s noch!?!
*Nehmt euren DRECK gefälligst wieder mit nach Hause!*
Der ganze Müll stammt (fast ausschließlich) von Bikern. Dafür kann man sich nur noch fremdschämen.
Es wäre schön, wenn jeder seinen Müll wieder im Wald abholen würde (bei Bedarf gerne PN zwecks Lagebeschreibung). Den Bierflaschenbausatz habe ich freundlicherweise schon mal ausgegraben und mitgenommen, zwecks fachgerechter Entsorgung.  Anzeige bei der Polizei ergibt bei dieser Sachlage gar keinen Sinn mehr.
Zum Zustand der Trails braucht man auch nicht viel sagen. Viele Obstacles, dazwischen viel Bruch. Ja, der Forst hat schwer gewütet und auch der Regen hat starke Schäden hinterlassen. Dennoch waren die Trails mal als naturbelassen deklariert. Davon ist die derzeitige Murmelbahn weit entfernt (trägt auch der Presspappenkicker zu bei). Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber Zuviel ist auch nicht gut.
Das hier ist immer noch nicht Winterberg der Winterstein.
Just my 2 Cents


----------



## -colt- (20. Juli 2020)

Gestern Abend eingesammelt:


Und so sah es vor einer halben Stunde an selber Stelle schon wieder aus:


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juli 2020)

.... auch ich wollte gerade zu dem Thema was schreiben. Danke @nrgmac und @-colt- für den Vorgriff.

Müll im Wald oder sonstwo zu hinterlassen ist schlicht und ergreifend asozial!


----------



## LuckZero (21. Juli 2020)

Es bekommen leider immer mehr Leute Zugang zu dem Sport....und da braucht man nix schönreden. Die Spaßgesellschaft ist vermehrt mit Mofa unterwegs?









						Mit Akku überrollen Mountainbiker immer mehr Natur
					

Die Coronakrise hat einen beispiellosen Run auf die heimische Natur ausgelöst. Tiere und Pflanzen bekommen vor allem den Boom bei E-Bikes zu spüren. Die Fahrer sind auch in den Kasseler Bergen kaum zu bremsen.




					www.hessenschau.de
				




Vor ein paar Wochen haben zwei Typen mit Einweggrill oben am Steinkopf gesessen. Geht's noch


----------



## GnarlyGranny (21. Juli 2020)

Ich war zwar schon länger nicht am Winterstein, aber ich denke, ein Mülleimer am Trailhead wäre schon Mal ein Ansatz einer Lösung gewesen.
Sich hier zu beschweren bringt in meiner Ansicht nichts. Ich denke nicht dass die Idioten die Müll hinterlassen und grillen sich das Forum durchlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (21. Juli 2020)

GnarlyGranny schrieb:


> Ich war zwar schon länger nicht am Winterstein, aber ich denke, ein Mülleimer am Trailhead wäre schon Mal ein Ansatz einer Lösung gewesen.
> Sich hier zu beschweren bringt in meiner Ansicht nichts. Ich denke nicht dass die Idioten die Müll hinterlassen und grillen sich das Forum durchlesen.


Das ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Wenn ich mir anschaue wie viel Müll hier illegal entsorgt wird mag ich mir die Müllmengen bei legaler Entsorgungsmöglichkeit gar nicht vorstellen. Was uns dann zu demjenigen führt der sich um die Leerung kümmern darf. 
Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass wesentlich weniger Müll rumliegt wenn es einen Mülleimer gibt, hier habe ich die Wanderparkplätze vor Augen: die Mülleimer sind zwar meist gut gefüllt, aber es liegt trotzdem noch Haufenweise Müll rum weil die paar Meter zum Eimer zu lang sind.


----------



## moerk (21. Juli 2020)

Mehr Leute im Wald = mehr Müll im Wald...alles wie immer. 

Die Appelle an die Idioten kann man sich sparen. Ich glaub es ist mehr geholfen wenn man die anderen Leute ermutigt auch mal Müll aufzusammeln


----------



## -colt- (21. Juli 2020)

Achtung Forstarbeiten auf dem Handkäs! 

Auf dem letzten Teilstück zwischen Madonnenstatue und Kapersburg finden Forstarbeiten statt. Das Stück ist bis kurz nach den neuen Wellen nach dem Drop fahrbar. Der Trail ist leider auch nicht entsprechend abgesperrt, die Arbeiten werden auch nicht irgendwie anders angekündigt. Ich war vorhin etwas überascht auf einmal vor einem Harvester zu stehen...


----------



## kilometashrubba (24. Juli 2020)

Met87 schrieb:


> ich war heute wieder mal da und muss ein großes Lob aussprechen an die Trailbauer. Da habt ihr vor allem auf dem Äppelwoi ne echt feine Strecke gezaubert. Würze ist drin, aber so soll das.


Ich schließe mich an.
Dass ist eine sehr gut und fließen abfahrbare Strecke.
Mir gefällt sie insgesamt sogar besser als der Feldberg-Flowtrail, weil die Wurzeln nicht so reinragen.
Unterhalb des Turmes liegen mittlerweile immer mehr größere Steine, die Alpengefühle aufkommen lassen.

Steht da ein Verein dahinter?

Könnt Ihr einen guten Weg raufzus von Köppern empfehlen?
Ich nutze die Forststrasse, die am Begräbniswald vorbeiführt. Langweilig, aber effizient.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Juli 2020)

Moin,

von Köppern kenne ich leider auch nur zwei Wege: den von Dir beschriebenen oder den Weg von der Vitos-Klinik. Der ist soweit ich weiss auch ausgeschildert, ist aber vermutlich länger als der über den Friedwald. Vom Charakter aber ähnlich und kein Gewinn.

Hinter den Trails steht übrigens kein Verein.


----------



## -colt- (24. Juli 2020)

Ich sage mal stellvertretend für das Bauteam danke für die Blumen! Wir sind kein Verein, sondern einfach nur ein Gruppe Gleichgesinnter sie sich dem Trailbau und der Trailpflege verschrieben haben. Ein steiniges Stück welches mir grade besonders gut gefällt ist vom Turm weg den Handkäs runter bis zur ersten Kreuzung.


----------



## moerk (24. Juli 2020)

kilometashrubba schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an.
> Dass ist eine sehr gut und fließen abfahrbare Strecke.
> Mir gefällt sie insgesamt sogar besser als der Feldberg-Flowtrail, weil die Wurzeln nicht so reinragen.
> Unterhalb des Turmes liegen mittlerweile immer mehr größere Steine, die Alpengefühle aufkommen lassen.
> ...




Du kannst auch über die Sang am Aussichtspunkt am Steinbruch vorbei hoch...ist schöner aber evt auch etwas länger.


----------



## nrgmac (26. Juli 2020)

Limes Wanderweg?


----------



## Ollomat (16. August 2020)

War heute mal wieder nach langer Zeit da und finde es echt top, was da gebaut wurde ??
Kenne nichts flowigeres hier in der Gegend, werde jetzt wieder öfter zum shredden kommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (21. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht wieder los, der nächste Bautag steht an. Wir treffen uns am 4. Oktober. Die genaue Uhrzeit gebe ich noch hier bekannt.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## -colt- (3. Oktober 2020)

-colt- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es geht wieder los, der nächste Bautag steht an. Wir treffen uns am 4. Oktober. Die genaue Uhrzeit gebe ich noch hier bekannt.
> 
> ...



Wir fangen morgen um zehn an. Auch wenn es regnen sollte werden wir bauen. Ich freue mich auf morgen!


----------



## nrgmac (4. Oktober 2020)

Moin. Trail bereits abgelaufen und Astbruch entsorgt.
Viel Erfolg heute.


----------



## Akira2078 (4. Oktober 2020)

Ein schöner Bautag geht zu Ende. Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben. Da geht es richtig voran!!!👍🏻


----------



## Akira2078 (4. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Akira2078 (4. Oktober 2020)

Leider fällt es immer wieder auf, dass manche mtb‘ler uneinsichtig sind, wenn Trailbautag ist. 

Leute wir bauen für uns, für Euch, für Alle!

Wir veröffentlichen unsere Trailbautage mittlerweile auf vier Social Media Kanälen. 

Wenn dann gesagt wird, dass gesperrt ist, dann ist das wirklich so. 

Also bitte daran halten!

Vielen Dank! Hand in Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aishmo (6. November 2020)

Hi, wir wollen morgen evtl. am Winterstein fahren. Ich habe bis jetzt leider nix finden können, ob morgen zufällig Bautag ist und ob die Trails auch ganzjährig geöffnet sind. Ich wäre um eine schnelle Antwort dankbar 😊


----------



## Akira2078 (6. November 2020)

Ganzjährig offen!

aufgrund den corona Bestimmungen findet derzeit kein bautag statt.


----------



## Aishmo (6. November 2020)

Akira2078 schrieb:


> Ganzjährig offen!
> 
> aufgrund den corona Bestimmungen findet derzeit kein bautag statt.



Danke 😊


----------



## -colt- (17. November 2020)

Servus zusammen,

kommenden Samstag, den 21. November gibt es am Winterstein eine Drückjagd. Deswegen wird das Gebiet und damit auch unsere Trails bis ca. 17:00 gesperrt. 

Bitte um Beachtung! Stay safe!

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. November 2020)

Heisser Tip zu den Holzbrücken, die die Bachquerungen auf dem Trail ermöglichen: Etwas Hasendraht auf den Planken anbringen, denn die sind bei feuchter Witterung spiegelglatt. Hat mich einen Bremshebel und einen Trigger gekostet letzten Sonntag. ;-)


----------



## oldrizzo (19. November 2020)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Heisser Tip zu den Holzbrücken, die die Bachquerungen auf dem Trail ermöglichen: Etwas Hasendraht auf den Planken anbringen, denn die sind bei feuchter Witterung spiegelglatt. Hat mich einen Bremshebel und einen Trigger gekostet letzten Sonntag. ;-)



Moin,

danke, das ist uns bekannt. Von Naturpark und Forst wurden wir aber gebeten, auf solche Hilfsmittel zu verzichten. Da hilft bei feuchter Witterung nur: Gas raus. 

Ride on!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. November 2020)

...hmm das ist ja doof, denn so ganz ohne Hilfsmittel ist Holz kaum rutschfest zu kriegen. Osmo ist DER Hersteller für Öle, die dem Holz eine rauhe Oberfläche verleihen, das könntet ihr versuchen.: https://www.osmo.de/farbe/farbe-fue...fuer-den-fussboden/hartwachs-oel-anti-rutsch/

Oder aber mit dem Fuchsschwanz Furchen reinsägen. Denn mit Verlaub, besonders schnell war ich nicht.


----------



## -colt- (20. November 2020)

Die Diskussion, welches Holzschutzmittel wir im Wald verwenden dürfen möchte ich mir gar nicht erst vorstellen...


----------



## oldrizzo (21. November 2020)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ...hmm das ist ja doof, denn so ganz ohne Hilfsmittel ist Holz kaum rutschfest zu kriegen. Osmo ist DER Hersteller für Öle, die dem Holz eine rauhe Oberfläche verleihen, das könntet ihr versuchen.: https://www.osmo.de/farbe/farbe-fue...fuer-den-fussboden/hartwachs-oel-anti-rutsch/
> 
> Oder aber mit dem Fuchsschwanz Furchen reinsägen. Denn mit Verlaub, besonders schnell war ich nicht.


...was? Du warst nicht schnell? Das mag ich kaum glauben...  

Aber ja, ist bei Nässe suboptimal. Furchen reinsägen ist so lange gut, so lange sie sich nicht zugesetzt haben. Und das bereits geschlitzte Holz ist auch nicht besser. Irgendwie gehen Holz, Wasser und Schlamm eine unheilige Allianz ein.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. November 2020)

Man kann bei Nässe auch einfach mal verzichten. Schont Anlieger, Sprünge und die Gesundheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. November 2020)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Man kann bei Nässe auch einfach mal verzichten. Schont Anlieger, Sprünge und die Gesundheit.


Du kein Problem, ich verzichte gerne auch zu 100% - auf sinnlose Vorschläge und den Winterstein, es gibt ja genug Alternativen. Es gab übrigens an dem Tag keine Niederschläge. Wenn Du also Deinen eigenen Vorschlag befolgen willst, kannst Du 50% des Jahres Dein Rad einfach stehen lassen.


----------



## Svenos (23. November 2020)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Du kein Problem, ich verzichte gerne auch zu 100% - auf sinnlose Vorschläge und den Winterstein, es gibt ja genug Alternativen. Es gab übrigens an dem Tag keine Niederschläge. Wenn Du also Deinen eigenen Vorschlag befolgen willst, kannst Du 50% des Jahres Dein Rad einfach stehen lassen.


Netter Umgang. 
Dann solltest Du da am Winterstein einfach nicht mehr fahren.
Thema Regenwetter: Man muss ja nicht jeden Trail mit Gewalt kaputt fahren. Oder beseitigst Du die Schäden, die Du damit anrichtest?


----------



## Gordon_696 (30. Dezember 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
kennt jemand die Bedingungen am Trail?
Waren vor ein paar Woche dort und es hat im oberen Teil ordentlich Schnee gelegen.

Wie schaut es aktuell dort aus?
Ist ggf zumindest der untere Teil befahrbar?

Danke vorab!


----------



## yoobee (30. Dezember 2020)

Nun, die Bedingungen sind Scheiße, auf deutsch gesagt. Der Trail leidet natürlich unter Matsch und Schlamm, wenn er befahren wird. Wenn's Spaß macht... sperren will sicher niemand etwas.
@trickn0l0gy Verzichte, wenn du nicht zurecht kommst! Oder bremse einfach nicht auf feuchtem Holz.


----------



## Akira2078 (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube, dass du bei dieser Wetterlage und auch in den ersten Wochen des neuen Jahres, die Trails nur kaputt fährst...


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Januar 2021)

Schlammschlacht! Gefahren wird trotzdem. Inzwischen wünsche ich mir einfach eine Sperrung der Zufahrtswege, weil viel zu viele mit dem Auto hochfahren. Geparkt wird dann da, wo Platz ist. Gerne auch auf den Wegen.


----------



## LuckZero (2. Januar 2021)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht! Gefahren wird trotzdem. Inzwischen wünsche ich mir einfach eine Sperrung der Zufahrtswege, weil viel zu viele mit dem Auto hochfahren. Geparkt wird dann da, wo Platz ist. Gerne auch auf den Wegen.


Passt doch, solange es im Frühling genug Leute gibt die den Trail wieder in Stand setzen


----------



## yoobee (2. Januar 2021)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...weil viel zu viele mit dem Auto hochfahren. Geparkt wird dann da, wo Platz ist. Gerne auch auf den Wegen.


Das sind übrigens nicht nur Biker. Auch sonstiges Jungvolk und Gesindel fährt gerne mal bis zum Holzturm.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (2. Januar 2021)

Heute parkten am Forsthaus unten gefühlt 200 Autos....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (2. Januar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Heute parkten am Forsthaus unten gefühlt 200 Autos....
> Anhang anzeigen 1180413


Jammerts ned rum, rund um den Feldberg/Altkönig ists nochmal ne andere Liga 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MarkMcGrain (2. Januar 2021)

Ei de Winnerstein is abber im Taunus....


----------



## Rick7 (2. Januar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Ei de Winnerstein is abber im Taunus....


🤭 Jojo. Hatte mich verschrieben...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (2. Januar 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> 🤭 Jojo. Hatte mich verschrieben...


Feldberg/Altkönig ist klar....das meide ich seit 2020 am Wochenende: Tanz auch...


----------



## yoobee (2. Januar 2021)

Die nächsten Tage könnte es im Schnee richtig lustig werden. Mit dem Bike natürlich!  😆


----------



## kilometashrubba (26. Februar 2021)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> es gibt jetzt auch eine Möglichkeit zu spenden, auf Grund der Nachfrage. Das ganze funzt via PayPal, Uwe verwaltet die Eingänge.
> 
> ...



Ich würde gerne was zurückgeben.

Ist das noch aktuell?

Bei der DIMB-IG steht, dass das über Gravity Pilots läuft:


> Die    Arbeit kannst du auch mit einer zweckgebundenen (und bei den Steuern abzugsfähigen) Spende "MTB-Trails Winterstein" unterstützen. Die Bankverbindung kannst du mit einer E-Mail an [email protected] erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (26. Februar 2021)

Ja, ist aktuell! Die G-Pilots haben nix mehr damit zu tun... 
Danke schon mal!   

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kilometashrubba (27. Februar 2021)

yoobee schrieb:


> Ja, ist aktuell! Die G-Pilots haben nix mehr damit zu tun...
> Danke schon mal!
> 
> Gruß Uwe


OK, ich würde mich über ein Alternative zu paypal freuen


----------



## yoobee (28. Februar 2021)

Vorschläge? Eine Kasse werden wir oben net montieren, es werden ja schon die Schilder geklaut...  🙄


----------



## Gordon_696 (28. Februar 2021)

Wir sind die letzten Monate oft und gerne den Trail gefahren und würden auch gerne etwas zurückgeben.

Wenn es an der Strecke zum Beispiel ein Schild geben würde mit einem QR Code über den man direkt einen beliebigen Betrag spenden könnte wäre das genial. 

Setzt aber ein Zahlsystem wie paypal oder ähnliches voraus.
Setzt auch voraus, dass das Schild da stehen bleibt wo es hingehört. 

Unsere zumindest kleine Unterstützung ist raus.
Dazu würde ich mir wünschen, dass man in Paypal einen eindeutigeren Namen hat und nicht nur eine anonyme Emailadresse.

Danke weiterhin für Euren Einsatz. Wir lieben den Trail!

Gruß
Gordon


----------



## yoobee (1. März 2021)

Hi Gordon, vielen Dank!

Ich habe eben zwei neue, passendere Adressen für Paypal-Spenden ("Geld an Freunde senden"!) angelegt:

*[email protected]*

oder kurz

*[email protected]*


@oldrizzo und @Akira2078 - vielleicht könnt ihr mal anregen, die Adresse hier zu veröffentlichen:









						MTB-Trail Winterstein
					

Die Mountainbike-Trails Winterstein nahe Wehrheim bestehen aus zwei Strecken, die beide auf dem Steinkopf in rund 500 Meter Höhe über NN starten und in v...




					taunus.info
				











						MTB-Trail Winterstein
					

Die Mountainbike-Trails Winterstein bestehen aus zwei Strecken, die beide auf dem Steinkopf in rund 500 Meter Höhe über NN starten und in verschiedene Ri...




					taunus.info
				











						MTB-Trail Winterstein
					

Facebook-Seite Anfahrt mit Auto und Parken Wanderparkplatz, Naturfreundeparkplatz, Naturparkplatz (am Winterstein), 61239 Ober-Mörlen Aus Frankfurt kommend mit etwas mehr Anfahrtsweg per Rad Ende Taunusstraße, 61191 Rosbach vor der Höhe Parkplatz am Seebach



					www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
				








						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com
				




Grüssle Uwe 🤘


----------



## -colt- (9. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

in Vorbereitung unseres ersten Trailbautags möchte ich alle die auf den Trails unterwegs sind animieren Steine zu suchen und Haufen neben der Strecke aufzutürmen. Am besten da, wo die Löcher arg groß sind und die Ausbesserung am dringendsten ist. Das hilft uns beim bauen ungemein, da wir das Material nicht erst besorgen, in den Wald fahren und an die Strecke tragen müssen.

Damit das nicht so langweilig ist, rufe ich eine Challenge aus: 

Derjenige oder die Gruppe, der/die den größten Haufen auftürmt, fotografisch festhält und das Bild hier postet erhält ein Sixpack Craftbier aus eigener Produktion, dass ist also nicht käuflich erwerbbar, kann man nur gewinnen. (Aktuell im Angebot: Red Baron Ultrastrong). 

Derjenige oder die Gruppe, der/die mengenmäßig am meisten Steine bzw Haufen machen, erhält den selben Preis!

Für nicht Biertrinker finden wir eine Alternative. 

Für das Foto bitte zum Größenvergleich eine Wasserflasche oder einen Helm mit ablichten. 

Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen, die Gewinner werden durch Ivo und mich bestimmt. 

Ach ja, der Wettbewerb läuft bis zum ersten Bautag.

Haut rein!
Marc

No dig no ride! 


Ach ja, bitte die Haufen nicht gerade im Sturzraum nach Kurven oder Sprüngen auftürmen.


----------



## Mike44 (9. März 2021)

Ok das Bier werde ich leider nicht gewinnen denke ich aber Steine leg ich gerne ein paar bereit. Danke für die Pay Pal Adresse ich werde sie nutzen.

An den Fahrer mit dem ich mich letzte Woche ein wenig unterhalten habe, schreib mir eine kurze PM mit deiner E-Mail-Adresse dann schicke ich dir gerne das Filmchen zu das ich von dir gemacht habe.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. März 2021)

yoobee schrieb:


> Hi Gordon, vielen Dank!
> 
> Ich habe eben zwei neue, passendere Adressen für Paypal-Spenden ("Geld an Freunde senden"!) angelegt:
> 
> ...


Gude Uwe,

Spende habe ich heute vormittag geschickt.

Grüße vom Turm,
Markus


----------



## yoobee (15. März 2021)

Genial, dachte mir schon, dass Du das sein könntest. Vielen Dank!!! 💪


----------



## -colt- (15. März 2021)

Cool! Vielen Dank! 

Hatte mich ja schon auf Bilder von Steinhaufen gefreut. Nicht dass ich das Bier noch selbst trinken muss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. März 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> Cool! Vielen Dank!
> 
> Hatte mich ja schon auf Bilder von Steinhaufen gefreut. Nicht dass ich das Bier noch selbst trinken muss....


Ich helfe Dir gerne beim Biertrinken  
Für Steine wars mir gestern zu frisch ....


----------



## Mike44 (15. März 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Gude Uwe,
> 
> Spende habe ich heute vormittag geschickt.
> 
> ...


wieso hast du ein Bierchen dort und ich nicht 

P.S. um nicht nur zu babeln hab ich auch bischen  Geld rüber wachsen lassen.
An der Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an die Winterstein AG für den Trail


----------



## Mike44 (15. März 2021)

Nachtrag

Die erste E-mail Adresse hat bei mir nicht funktioniert mit Pay Pal


----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. März 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Nachtrag
> 
> Die erste E-mail Adresse hat bei mir nicht funktioniert mit Pay Pal


Bei mir hat *[email protected]*
funktioniert


----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. März 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> wieso hast du ein Bierchen dort und ich nicht
> 
> P.S. um nicht nur zu babeln hab ich auch bischen  Geld rüber wachsen lassen.
> An der Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an die Winterstein AG für den Trail


Nachdem im ersten Lockdown am Fuchstanz keine Gläser mehr ausgegeben wurden habe ich bei amazon Plastikweizengläser bestellt. Die passenden 0,5 er Hülsen sind in einer Neoprentasche untergebracht.
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix....


----------



## MarkMcGrain (21. März 2021)

😂😂😂


----------



## -colt- (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Die letzten drei Tage haben wir am Handkäs den Abschnitt zwischen der Marienstatue und der Kapersburg auf 200-250 Metern neu eingedeckt, Features restauriert und auch neu gebaut. Das Material ist durch das Gewitter noch sehr weich, deswegen mussten wir den Abschnitt für ein paar Tage sperren. Bitte haltet euch dran, der Trail (und die Erbauer) danken es. 

Und noch eine Bitte: Fahrt den Trail nicht bergauf, das ist saugefährlich!


----------



## nrgmac (5. Juni 2021)

Mit dem Ihh-Beik bergauf hippstern ist aber doch gerade in.


----------



## gbo (5. Juni 2021)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Mit dem Ihh-Beik bergauf hippstern ist aber doch gerade in.


Ja ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, supi 🐷


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (5. Juni 2021)

...und bei freundlicher Ansprache beim bauen auch noch einen dummen Spruch bringen. 

Es gab übrigens auf dem Handkäs schon drei Kollisionen wegen sowas...


----------



## ihobnet (5. Juni 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> ...und bei freundlicher Ansprache beim bauen auch noch einen dummen Spruch bringen.



Genau das gleiche wenn man die Leute vor Ort drauf hinweist, dass es evlt. sinnvoll wäre einen Helm zu tragen. Kommen nur dumme Sprüche zurück..


----------



## MarkMcGrain (5. Juni 2021)

lhh Bike? 
Meine Erfahrungen am Winterstein sind dennoch insgesamt deutlich positiver als am Kamm zwischen Saalburg und Feldberg/Fuchstanz.
Vorausschauend fahren und umsichtig sein. 
Hilft uns allen.


----------



## gbo (5. Juni 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> lhh Bike?
> Meine Erfahrungen am Winterstein sind dennoch insgesamt deutlich positiver als am Kamm zwischen Saalburg und Feldberg/Fuchstanz.
> Vorausschauend fahren und umsichtig sein.
> Hilft uns allen.


Das stimme ich Dir voll zu, Vorrauschauend und Rücksichtsvoll das ist das Geheimnis 🤫


----------



## yoobee (5. Juni 2021)

gbo schrieb:


> Das stimme ich Dir voll zu, Vorrauschauend und Rücksichtsvoll das ist das Geheimnis 🤫


Genau so ist es. Die meisten halten sich auch dran. Bergab hat Vorfahrt vor bergauf. Egal, welches Bike. Bergauf zu fahren ist allerdings am Wochenende nicht die beste Idee, selbst am Handkääs, der eigentlich für beide Richtungen konzipiert war (was durch die neuesten Änderungen teils eher schwierig wird). Und leider ist auch mit Wanderern zu rechnen, die nicht schnell genug Platz machen, oder gar nicht erst raffen, dass sie auf einem Radweg laufen...


----------



## gbo (5. Juni 2021)

Ich muss aber auch sagen das ich am Winterstein schon viele nette Gespräche mit netten Leuten hatte 🙂 die „Anderen“ sind Gott sei Dank in der Unterzahl😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilsi2001 (28. Juni 2021)

Moin. 
Ich bin am Donnerstag und Freitag in der Gegend und wollte fragen ob ich mich jemanden bei einer Tour anschließen könnte bzw. jemand mich jmd durch eure Hometrails guidet? Wäre ab Do Mittag bis Freitag Mittag da


----------



## trailjo (29. Juni 2021)

nilsi2001 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich bin am Donnerstag und Freitag in der Gegend und wollte fragen ob ich mich jemanden bei einer Tour anschließen könnte bzw. jemand mich jmd durch eure Hometrails guidet? Wäre ab Do Mittag bis Freitag Mittag da


Du kannst gerne bei unserer Feierabendrunde mitkommen. 
Start ist Donnerstag 18:30 am Parkplatz der Kita Sonnenschein in Friedberg, Heinrich-Busold-Str. 49.


----------



## -colt- (5. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell haben wir heftige Probleme mit dem Eichenprozessionsspinner am Winterstein. Dies betrifft vor allem den oberen Teil von Handkäs und Ebbelwoi um den Funkturm rum, aber mich hat es z.B. am Wochenende am Bembelshoot erwischt. 

Die Viecher kriechen aktuell auch am Boden rum, die werden dann u.U. vom Vorderrad hoch geschleudert. Dazu kommen die bekannten Probleme mit den durch die Luft fliegenden Haaren.

Also besser die beschriebenen Abschnitte meiden und auch woanders in den Eichenwäldern z.B. nichts auf den Boden legen.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MarkMcGrain (5. Juli 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aktuell haben wir heftige Probleme mit dem Eichenprozessionsspinner am Winterstein. Dies betrifft vor allem den oberen Teil von Handkäs und Ebbelwoi um den Funkturm rum, aber mich hat es z.B. am Wochenende am Bembelshoot erwischt.
> 
> ...


Und so sehen die Viecher aus. Direkt am Wintersteinturm 🧐


----------



## JulezT (17. Juli 2021)

Wie ist gerade die Lage mit dem EPS? 
Hat der ganze Regen das etwas weg gespühlt?


----------



## nrgmac (18. Juli 2021)

Nö. Die Tierchen sind noch schwer aktiv. Das dauert aus biologischer Sicht auch noch ein paar Wochen.
Auf lange Sicht wird das Spiel jedes Jahr wieder von vorne anfangen. Durch die intensive Bewirtschaftung (Fehlleistungen,  Monokulturen,..) sind kaum noch Fledermäuse am Winterstein.  Die letzten Brutstätten werden wohl dem Windpark zum Opfer fallen. Wer oder was dann noch den EPS bekämpft bleibt das Geheimnis von HF.


----------



## PembrokeVol (18. Juli 2021)

Wir waren gestern oben am Steinkopf, immer noch alles voll auf dem Boden und in den Bäumen. Heute überall Ausschlag und Juckreiz an Armen und Beinen. Das dauert noch - im Moment kann man da oben bis auf weiteres nicht fahren.


----------



## JulezT (19. Juli 2021)

War gestern auch da oben. Leider auch bei mir das selbe. Die Arme haben recht wenig, da lange Klamotten, aber die Schoner waren verrutscht und da sind die Haare direkt an die Knie gekommen. Mega Lästig! Nix wirkt gegen den Juckreiz. Schade das da nicht mal die offensichtlichen Näster weggesaugt werden, zumindest direkt am Wegesrand. 
Gefühlt ist es aber erst schlimm oberhalb des Abgangs zum Aussichtturms. 
Wie sieht es denn sonst so Taunus aus?


----------



## Rick7 (19. Juli 2021)

JulezT schrieb:


> War gestern auch da oben. Leider auch bei mir das selbe. Die Arme haben recht wenig, da lange Klamotten, aber die Schoner waren verrutscht und da sind die Haare direkt an die Knie gekommen. Mega Lästig! Nix wirkt gegen den Juckreiz. Schade das da nicht mal die offensichtlichen Näster weggesaugt werden, zumindest direkt am Wegesrand.
> Gefühlt ist es aber erst schlimm oberhalb des Abgangs zum Aussichtturms.
> Wie sieht es denn sonst so Taunus aus?


Also rund um Altkönig /Feldberg bislang keinerlei Beschwerden


----------



## MarkMcGrain (23. Juli 2021)

Frühmorgens am schönsten 
Blick zum Steinkopf im Sonnenaufgang 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-MT (23. Juli 2021)

Ich war heute das erste Mal auf den Trails unterwegs. Sehr cool, was ihr da geschaffen habt! War schon 2 oder 3 mal am Steinkopf/Winterstein aber hab die Trails nicht wirklich wahrgenommen. Heute dann beide mal befahren. Gerade der untere Teil des Ebbelwoi ist ja super. Werde jetzt wohl öfters wieder kommen 😃
EPS hab ich zum Glück nicht erwischt aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht danach geschaut.


----------



## MTB-MT (23. Juli 2021)

(doppelt)


----------



## -colt- (24. Juli 2021)

Danke dir! Ich werde es weitergeben!


----------



## trailjo (29. Juli 2021)

Kompletter Bestand betroffen: Den Eichen geht’s an den Kragen
					

Auf dem Winterstein sterben die Eichen. Noch sind es nur wenige, doch der Eichenprozessionsspinner, der die Bäume massiv angreift, hat den kompletten Eichenbestand befallen.




					www.wetterauer-zeitung.de


----------



## nrgmac (31. Juli 2021)

trailjo schrieb:


> Kompletter Bestand betroffen: Den Eichen geht’s an den Kragen
> 
> 
> Auf dem Winterstein sterben die Eichen. Noch sind es nur wenige, doch der Eichenprozessionsspinner, der die Bäume massiv angreift, hat den kompletten Eichenbestand befallen.
> ...


Und wieder haben die Baummetzger nichts dazugelernt. 
Wo ist eigentlich das Problem mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand zu riskieren?


----------



## MTB-MT (5. August 2021)

Was meinst du damit? Kenne mich zu wenig in der Forstwirtschaft aus, würde mich aber interessieren, was es sonst noch für Lösungen gäbe.


----------



## nrgmac (5. August 2021)

MTB-MT schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Kenne mich zu wenig in der Forstwirtschaft aus, würde mich aber interessieren, was es sonst noch für Lösungen gäbe.


Der Bayrische Wald hatte diese Probleme schon vor Jahrzehnten. Dort hat man inzwischen sehr praktikable Lösungen gefunden, welche aber lt. HF nicht existieren bzw. funktionieren (regionale Engstirnigkeit?).
Ansonsten empfehle ich für den Anfang die Bücher/Filme von Peter Wohlleben.


----------



## kamikaya (6. August 2021)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Der Bayrische Wald hatte diese Probleme schon vor Jahrzehnten. Dort hat man inzwischen sehr praktikable Lösungen gefunden, welche aber lt. HF nicht existieren bzw. funktionieren (regionale Engstirnigkeit?).
> Ansonsten empfehle ich für den Anfang die Bücher/Filme von Peter Wohlleben.


Moin zusammen,

da gebe ich Dir Recht! Habe gestern ein Interview mit Peter Wohlleben gesehen, genial der Mann. Aber die Meisten unsere Politikerinnen und Politiker von ganz oben bis ganz unten sind nicht für die Natur!

LG


----------



## DIEdose (30. August 2021)

Gude,
hat sich inzwischen was bei der Problematik mit dem Eichenprozessionsspinner getan? 
War jemand die letzten Tage am Winterstein unterwegs und hat entsprechende Symptome?

Von meinem letzten Ausflug hatte ich eine Woche lang einen Ausschlag an Armen und Beinen- das brauch ich nicht nochmal.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (30. August 2021)

DIEdose schrieb:


> Gude,
> hat sich inzwischen was bei der Problematik mit dem Eichenprozessionsspinner getan?
> War jemand die letzten Tage am Winterstein unterwegs und hat entsprechende Symptome?



War zuletzt am 20.08. mit dem Hardtail da aber nicht ganz oben am Funkturm sondern nur bis Höhe Holzturm.
EPS habe ich keine gesehen, hab aber auch nicht so drauf geachtet.
Symptome oder Probleme hatte ich keine.


----------



## -colt- (30. August 2021)

Moin,

ich war letzten Montag unterwegs und habe keine Symptome verspürt. Das hängt aber ganz stark davon ab wo genau du dich befindest, wo du dich hinsetzt, wo du stürzt 
Oben am Funkturm solltest du dich z.B. besser nicht auf der Bank niederlassen.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## DIEdose (31. August 2021)

Das hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an. Gesehen hatte ich damals auch keine. 
Wahrscheinlich lagen die Härchen im Staub welche durch das Aufwirbeln auf mir landeten.

Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## MarkMcGrain (31. August 2021)

Die Saison des EPS ist vorbei.
Alles fahrbar ohne Probleme.
Teilweise sind die Eichen recht abgefressen...


----------



## moerk (31. August 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Die Saison des EPS ist vorbei.
> Alles fahrbar ohne Probleme.
> Teilweise sind die Eichen recht abgefressen...



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben....die Härchen sind weiterhin giftig - auch noch für die nächsten Jahre. Es liegen z.T. Gespinste, die von den Bäumen abgefallen sind auf den Wegen u.ä. .
Ich fahre auch weiterhin regelmässig am Winterstein (bisher weitgehend ohne Symptome) aber man sollte etwas die Augen aufhalten.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (31. August 2021)

moerk schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben....die Härchen sind weiterhin giftig - auch noch für die nächsten Jahre. Es liegen z.T. Gespinste, die von den Bäumen abgefallen sind auf den Wegen u.ä. .
> Ich fahre auch weiterhin regelmässig am Winterstein (bisher weitgehend ohne Symptome) aber man sollte etwas die Augen aufhalten.


Das ist klar. Aufmerksamkeit ist wichtig. Aber ich fahre fast  jedes Wochenende dort und hatte nur im Juni / Juli Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich war gestern am Funkturm des vom Winterstein. Mir sind keine Eichenprozessionsspinner aufgefallen.


----------



## Akira2078 (19. Oktober 2021)

Wenigstens hängen die Schilder am Handkääs noch.


----------



## -colt- (29. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen,

da ab heute Mittag bis morgen Abend Trailarbeiten am Handkäs stattfinden müssen wir den Abschnitt unterhalb der Kuhkopfhütte bis zur Marienstatue sperren. Die Sperrung wird eine Woche (bis 7. November) bestehen bleiben, damit das frisch eingebaute Material sich verfestigen kann.

Es geht um den Abschnitt um diesen Punkt hier:
https://goo.gl/maps/M8YyWvu6dJQ2APY88

Viele Grüße,
Marc

P.s.: wer schaufeln und Schubkarre fahren will darf gerne vorbei kommen...


----------



## -colt- (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

leider sind wir nicht fertig geworden und müssen nochmal ran... Aus dem Grund können wir den Trailabschnitt leider erst ca. eine Woche später freigeben. 
Aber der Teil den wir geschafft haben ist toll geworden, hier ein paar Impressionen:























Wie ihr seht ist immernoch viel Material zu verarbeiten:




Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MarkMcGrain (31. Oktober 2021)

Bin heute dran vorbei gefahren.
Sieht klasse aus!
Ein paar "Helden" sind aber leider schon wieder reingefahren. 🤬

Edit: Eigentlich wollte ich "Deppen " schreiben


----------



## -colt- (31. Oktober 2021)

Die lassen sich leider nicht vermeiden. Die Intelligenz ist eben sehr gerecht verteilt, jeder meint genug davon abbekommen zu haben.


----------



## -colt- (4. November 2021)

Ich war gestern nachmittag nochmal etwas bauen bzw. Steinerde schippen und fahren. Komoot sagte hinterher ich wäre immerhin 5km "gewandert". Gar nicht so schlecht mit  Schubkarre... 

 Ich habe mal auf zwei Bildern die Beschädigungen durch diese Idioten welche die Absperrung misachten dokumentiert. Der frische Belag ist durch den Regen extrem weich, die Spur ist bis zu 6cm tief. Leider habe ich so einen noch nicht live erwischt... 



Die Rinnen hindern das Wasser am abfließen, das Material wird noch weicher, die Rinnen tiefer, sammeln mehr Wasser usw.... Werden die Trails zu früh befahren, zerstört das unsere Bemühungen die Trails möglichst wartungsarm anzulegen. 
Also bitte die Absperrung beachten!


----------



## dilleEX (4. November 2021)

Selbst Schuld, wenn man so ein weichen Mist in den Wald fährt.
Wer mit Wurzeln Probleme hat soll wenn es Nass ist Forststraße fahren.

Ende vom Lied sind gesperrte Trails weil Spielereien, die im Wald nichts verloren haben im nassen Kaputt gehen. 

Macht an die big Jumps Absperrungen, zu aber bitte mit einer vernünftigen Umfahrung.
Bei den Fützen die dann entstehen bin ich auch gerne Bereit entwesserungsrinnen zu ziehen.

Aber für diese City Bike gerechte Aufschüttung hab ich echt kein Verständnis!
Viele Grüße 
Tim


----------



## moerk (4. November 2021)

dilleEX schrieb:


> Aber für diese City Bike gerechte Aufschüttung hab ich echt kein Verständnis



Ich kann das irgendwie auch nicht verstehen warum da mitten in den schönen Laubwald reingeschottert wird. Im oberen Teil (Fichtenkahlschlag) ok, aber da wo es in den Laubwald reingeht mit ausreichend Gefälle, das war eine super Stelle mit Steinen und Wurzeln bevor dann der bereits festgefahrene, wunderbare Laubwaldboden anfängt. Warum schüttet man da jetzt das Zeug drauf? In meinen Augen eine Verschlimmbesserung


----------



## -colt- (4. November 2021)

Sonst geht's dir noch gut? Du kennst dich ja voll gut mit dem Material aus, oder? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, besser mal die xxx halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (4. November 2021)

moerk schrieb:


> Ich kann das irgendwie auch nicht verstehen warum da mitten in den schönen Laubwald reingeschottert wird. Im oberen Teil (Fichtenkahlschlag) ok, aber da wo es in den Laubwald reingeht mit ausreichend Gefälle, das war eine super Stelle mit Steinen und Wurzeln bevor dann der bereits festgefahrene, wunderbare Laubwaldboden anfängt. Warum schüttet man da jetzt das Zeug drauf? In meinen Augen eine Verschlimmbesserung



Schlicht weil das bei der Nutzung nicht so bleibt. Das zeigt sich an dem Trail überall, erst wird es sumpfig und dann gibt es ein Schlammloch am anderen. Festgefahrener Waldboden bleibt leider nicht wie er ist und ist dadurch sehr arbeitsintensiv.

edit:

die Stelle die du beschreibst gab es nach dem letzten Harvestereinsatz leider nicht mehr. Der musste das Steinfeld auf die Seite räumen, damit er sich die Reifen nicht aufschlitzt. (Aussage Forst)


----------



## moerk (4. November 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> die Stelle die du beschreibst gab es nach dem letzten Harvestereinsatz leider nicht mehr. Der musste das Steinfeld auf die Seite räumen, damit er sich die Reifen nicht aufschlitzt. (Aussage Forst)




na ja, der Harvester hat das schon etwas umgestaltet. Trotzdem fand ich die Stelle immr noch gut, quasi die interessanteste Stelle auf dem ganzen Handkäs. Ich hätte da auf jeden Fall nichts drüber gekippt.

Das Argument mit dem Schotter wegen pflegeleicht kann ich verstehen. Der Handkäs war für mich immer eher ein Naturtrail - da ist das halt so, dass die Erde im Winter Herbst weich wird...und dann im Sommer wieder hart. Aber wenn ihr den Trail komplett schottern wollt - go for it


----------



## -colt- (4. November 2021)

Wenn der Taunusquarzit aka Steinerde mal eingefahren ist passt das, keine Sorge... Die Stelle bekommt keinen dauerhaft deckenden Belag, die Steine und Wurzeln bleiben spürbar bzw fahren sich eh wieder raus. 
Mittlerweile haben wir teilweise schmerzhafte Erfahrung gesammelt welcher Belag und welche Bauweise hält und welche nicht. Da bessert man Stellen mit Waldboden aus und das hält keinen Monat. D.h. der Belag muss stabiler abbinden. Die Trailpflege ist sonst (komplett ehrenamtlich) schlicht nicht zu stemmen.


----------



## dilleEX (5. November 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> Wenn der Taunusquarzit aka Steinerde mal eingefahren ist passt das, keine Sorge... Die Stelle bekommt keinen dauerhaft deckenden Belag, die Steine und Wurzeln bleiben spürbar bzw fahren sich eh wieder raus.
> Mittlerweile haben wir teilweise schmerzhafte Erfahrung gesammelt welcher Belag und welche Bauweise hält und welche nicht. Da bessert man Stellen mit Waldboden aus und das hält keinen Monat. D.h. der Belag muss stabiler abbinden. Die Trailpflege ist sonst (komplett ehrenamtlich) schlicht nicht zu stemmen.


Kommt drauf an wie man Trailpflege definiert.
Es gibt Trails da wird Natur Nahe z.B. die Streckenführung dargestellt. Nach Ereignissen Äste aus der Spur geholt und wenn dort im Frühjahr die Busch Vegetation wächst diese zurück geschnitten.


----------



## -colt- (5. November 2021)

Wenn du gerne eine Aneinanderreihung von Sumpflöchern fährst, hast du am Winterstein noch genügend Auswahl. Viel Freude damit. Du darfst ja gerne auch woanders fahren. Oder dich beim Bau einbringen, da wird das weitere Vorgehen nämlich vom Bauteam entschieden.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (5. November 2021)

Muss mich hier auch mal wieder einmischen. Top Job macht Ihr da.
Jetzt, wenn der Winter einzieht habe ich wieder meine Ruhe, kann entspannt radeln und mein Bierchen dort trinken....
Cheers
Mark

P.S. Ned schwätze, mache.


----------



## yoobee (5. November 2021)

Auch hier noch mal ein Dankeschön, Mark!!!

Ja, ich bin auch immer gespalten, was die Natürlichkeit des Trails angeht... Aber es ist einfach so, dass der Winterstein so stark frequentiert wird, dass es irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr macht, NUR noch Löcher und Wurzeln zu haben. Und dagegen hilft die Steinerde schon. Soll ja ein FLOWTrail bleiben.
Beim Ebbelwoi gibt es genug Geraffel und Gerumpel, wenn Du sowas magst


----------



## moerk (5. November 2021)

@-colt-   mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass an einem Baum an der Maria (wo der Trail auf die Kreuzung trifft) so ein "Einfahrt Verboten"-Schild an einen Baum angebracht wurde. Der Handkäs war ja mWn ursprünglich so gedacht, dass er in beide Richtungen befahrbar ist - ist das dann jetzt offiziell nicht mehr so? Und wenn ja, soll das auch für den zweiten Abschnitt gelten (zwischen Kuhkopf und Steinkopf) oder nur für den dritten?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (5. November 2021)

Ich finde Kuhkopf Steinkopf sollte so bleiben. Sonst kommt man ja kaum Richtung Steinkopf außer Schotterbahn außen rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (5. November 2021)

Wir hatten leider diverse heftige Kollisionen auf dem Handkäs. Deswegen die Einbahnstraßenregelung. 

Ich fahre meist von wehrheim kommend den Limestrail und dann rechts ab auf den Steinkopf.


----------



## moerk (5. November 2021)

Dann sperrt den trail doch lieber in die andere Richtung... die meisten Leute fahren den eher Richtung Steinkopf.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. November 2021)

moerk schrieb:


> Dann sperrt den trail doch lieber in die andere Richtung... die meisten Leute fahren den eher Richtung Steinkopf.


Redest du noch immer vom Handkäs? Wie nutzt du denn in die andere Richtung die Sprünge? Bunnyhop und Landung im Absprung? Wow. Skillz!


----------



## moerk (5. November 2021)

Sprünge?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (5. November 2021)

moerk schrieb:


> Sprünge?


Die muss ich mir unbedingt mal anguggn zwischen Kuh- und Steinkopp ☝️


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. November 2021)

moerk schrieb:


> Sprünge?


Was soll das heißen? Sarkasmus? Sind die dir zu klein? Ich würde sie zumindest bergauf nicht schaffen. Fahre aber auch kein ebike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (5. November 2021)

Ich kenne da auch keine...aber wo ein Schild angebracht wäre ist da, wo man vom Kuhkopf auf den Forstweg kommt (bergab). Leute die sich hier nicht so auskennen denken evt. Sie fahren auf einem MTB-trail und rechnen nicht damit dass da jemand hoch kommt. Und das ist ja auch immer noch ein Wanderweg.


----------



## moerk (5. November 2021)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen? Sarkasmus? Sind die dir zu klein? Ich würde sie zumindest bergauf nicht schaffen. Fahre aber auch kein ebike.


Evt meinst du ja den Teil zwischen Maria und Kapersburg / bergab. Ich rede aber nur von dem Teil ab Maria Richtung Steinkopf / bergauf.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (5. November 2021)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen? Sarkasmus? Sind die dir zu klein? Ich würde sie zumindest bergauf nicht schaffen. Fahre aber auch kein ebike.


Es geht um einen anderen Abschnitt


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. November 2021)

Es wurde doch über den Schotter gemeckert. Der ist ja nun erstmal an dem Abschnitt mit den Sprüngen. Seit der Handkäs ein bisschen zum Flowtrail wird, ist er für mich erst interessant geworden. Bin eigentlich immer nur den Ebbelwoi gefahren und gesprungen. Seit der Handkäs auch Liebe bekommen hat, nehme ich den letzten Teil immer noch auf dem Heimweg mit. So gehen die Meinungen auseinander.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (5. November 2021)

Passt doch 👍


----------



## -colt- (5. November 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Ich finde Kuhkopf Steinkopf sollte so bleiben. Sonst kommt man ja kaum Richtung Steinkopf außer Schotterbahn außen rum.


Sorry, das hatte ich vorhin auf dem Handy überlesen. Da gibts auch weiterhin keine Einbahnstrassenregelung. Da ist ja wirklich genug Platz um sich aus dem Weg zu gehen. Das ist wie hier schon geschrieben wurde eh auch Fußweg. Es geht nur um die beiden Teilstücke unterhalb des Kuhkopfs ab der Wegquerung bis zur Kapersburg.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (7. November 2021)

Nun bin ich wieder fast alleine im Wald 🥰


----------



## -colt- (9. November 2021)

Gestern Abend habe ich den o.g. Abschnitt vom Handkäs fertig gestellt. Wenn ihr den zehn Tage abbinden laßt, verfestigt sich das Material und muss nicht laufend ausgebessert werden. Danke dafür!

In dem Abschnitt haben wir nun in Summe 13 Tonnen Quarzit eingebaut, ungezählte Steine, Felsen und auch Holz. 

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## -colt- (15. November 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe eben die Info erhalten, dass diese Woche am Samstag (20. November) von 10-13:00 Uhr eine Bewegungsjagd am Winterstein stattfindet. Also besser vorher fahren gehen... 

Der offizielle Text: 


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit informiere ich sie über die geplante Durchführung einer revierübergreifenden Bewegungsjagd westlich der BAB 5 der Hegegemeinschaft Taunus-Süd am Samstag, 20.11.2021. Als Vertreter des Staatlichen Eigenjagdbezirks Winterstein, der nur einen Teil der Hegegemeinschaft darstellt, kann ich sie nur über den geplanten Ablauf in diesem Jagdbezirk informieren, da lediglich die Dauer der Jagd, also Beginn und Ende, in allen beteiligten Revieren gleich ist.
> Treffpunkt ist wie jedes Jahr der Parkplatz am Forsthaus Winterstein ab ca. 08:00 Uhr. Dauer der Jagd: 10.00-13:00 Uhr. Vereinzelte Nachsuchen über diesen Zeitrahmen hinaus sind bis zum 21.11. nicht auszuschließen. Die Zuwegungen zum Forsthaus und zur Kaisergrube bleiben selbstverständlich auch während der Jagdausübung frei, mit Behinderungen durch abgestellte Fahrzeuge, Gegenverkehr, Personen und jagende Hunde muß jedoch gerechnet werden. Warnhinweise werden aufgestellt.
> ...




Und nein, ich bin kein Jäger und habe mit der Jagd nix zu tun.


----------



## MainTrail (2. Dezember 2021)

Hi, ich mag euren Einsatz und wenn ihr nicht schon beim Trail Projekt mitgemacht habt, dann wird es Zeit https://www.mtb-news.de/news/rock-my-trail-verlosung-trailbuilding-projekte/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MainTrail (2. Dezember 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit eure Bautage mit etwas Vorlauf einzusehen? Hätte Lust zu helfen, muss das aber mit Arbeit und Familie koordinieren.


----------



## -colt- (2. Dezember 2021)

Das war das Ziel. Bisher machte die jeweilige Coronaverordnung leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Seit der letzten Version waren private Treffen endlich wieder in größerem Umfang erlaubt, was dann zu genau einem offiziellen Bautag geführt hat. Längerfristige Planung war die letzten anderthalb Jahre ziemlich für die Katz, alle paar Wochen gab es neue Regelungen. 
Ich muss mir morgen erstmal die neue verschärfte Regelung genauer anschauen, was erlaubt ist und was verboten.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. Dezember 2021)

Grüße, wollte mal fragen ob am Winterstein wieder fahren kann/darf, oder ist noch in nem Abschnitt Baustelle?


----------



## -colt- (19. Dezember 2021)

Hi, aktuell ist alles offen. Aber teilweise sehr matschig, Winterstein halt...


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (10. März 2022)

Handkääs-Trail:
Zur Zeit viele tiefe Matschlöcher (trotz fast 2 Wochen ohne Regen) und ein paar querliegende Bäume von den letzten Stürmen.

Ich mag die Winterstein-Trails und das Gebiet


----------



## kamikaya (11. März 2022)

@Lt.Cmdr.Worf ich wollte schon sagen, das Foto kenne ich doch!?

Zeig' uns doch auch mal ein Foto von Deinem Fahrrad.

LG


----------



## -colt- (11. März 2022)

Am kommenden Freitag und Samstag (18. & 19.03.) werden wir am Handkäs auf halbem Weg zwischen Marienstatue und Kapersburg die tiefsten Schlammlöcher und einige der Sturmschäden beseitigen. Ich bin Freitag ab ca. 10:00 vor Ort. 

Helfer sind wie immer herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (13. März 2022)

kamikaya schrieb:


> @Lt.Cmdr.Worf ich wollte schon sagen, das Foto kenne ich doch!?
> 
> Zeig' uns doch auch mal ein Foto von Deinem Fahrrad.


Bitte schön. Hier im Forum zu finden:





						Zeigt Eure Scotts
					

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt, und was soll ich sagen...immer noch super zufrieden mit dem Hobel.  Hallo Gilmore,  du fährst auch das Spark RC900 PRO aus 2020 oder?  Hast du eine andere Federgabel verbaut oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?  Hab auch das 2020er und bin mit dem Ansprechverhalten der...




					www.mtb-news.de
				








						Zeigt Eure Scotts
					

Der Rahmen, der Lenker ..einfach perfekt. Leider nur am Tuned AXS zu finden und nirgendwo einzeln erhältlich..  Hab schon überlegt mein Spark so zu lackieren, finde die Farbe echt mega. Aber mein Lackierer sträubt sich davor 😅  Ich hätte so einen orangenen neuen Lenker, wenn du den magst schreib...




					www.mtb-news.de
				





-colt- schrieb:


> Am kommenden Freitag und Samstag (18. & 19.03.) werden wir am Handkäs auf halbem Weg zwischen Marienstatue und Kapersburg die tiefsten Schlammlöcher und einige der Sturmschäden beseitigen. Ich bin Freitag ab ca. 10:00 vor Ort.
> 
> Helfer sind wie immer herzlich willkommen!


Ich bin zur Zeit auf Mallorca zum Rennrad fahren. Ansonsten komme ich gerne mal zu einer Aktion vorbei.


----------



## -colt- (19. März 2022)

Wir waren gestern und heute sehr produktiv. Haben 16,5 Tonnen Quarzit und ungezählte Baumstämme verbaut. Der Handkäs ist nun wieder komplett ohne Schwimmflügel befahrbar. Und Bäume liegen auch keine mehr quer. 

Die Ränder sind noch nicht ganz fest, auch die Anlieger bitte noch nicht ganz "oben" fahren. Alle neuen Features sind rollbar, bitte trotzdem erst anschauen.

Herzlichen Dank an die Helfer!

Und nun die Fotos :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (27. März 2022)

Ich war gestern auf dem Handkääs-Trail. Ihr habe echt super Arbeit geleistet. Meine Hochachtung und vielen Dank 👏


----------



## -colt- (30. März 2022)

Am Wochenende hat auch der Eppelwoi Liebe in Form von erneuerten Anliegern und neuen Sprüngen abbekommen:






Die Brücke vor der letzten Wegquerung mussten wir leider versetzen und den Flow an der Stelle etwas rausnehmen. Durch die sehr hohe Geschwindigkeit an dieser Stelle gab es zu viele Beinahekollisionen. Wir haben eine kleine Anliegerkombination zur Brücke hin gebaut. Bitte schaut es euch (wie alle Bauten) vorher an und testet euch langsam ran.


Viele Grüße und viel Spaß vom Bauteam!


----------



## -colt- (30. März 2022)

Ach ja für die Statistik: Wir haben am Eppelwoi die letzten Wochen rund 50 Tonnen Quarzit und etliche fette Eichenstämme eingebaut.
Und nebenher noch viele Wanderwege freigeräumt, alleine damit sich nicht mehr so viele Wanderer auf den MTB-Trail "verirren".


----------



## moerk (15. Mai 2022)

Hallöchen, wir wollen am nächsten Sonntag den 22.05. einen kleinen Table im 4. Abschnitt bauen (direkt hinter dem neuen Table). Wenn jemand Zeit und Bock hat...gerne 🙂


----------



## obsbtaum (15. Mai 2022)

Danke von Herzen für euren unermüdlichen Einsatz!!!🤩🤩🥰🥰🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Quizzy (30. Mai 2022)

Im Park in Bad Nauheim werden derzeit wieder EPS abgesaugt. Laut des Fachmanns vor Ort, sind die Biester deutlich mehr und auch mobiler als die Jahre zuvor. Im Park haben sie bereit jetzt schon 2 Mal absaugen müssen. Sie sagten, den Wald schaffen sie nicht. Ich bin etwas beunruhigt, da letztes Jahr einige Bekannte am Winterstein durch die EPS starke Hautausschläge erhalten haben. Nun meine Frage: wurden die EPS auch schon an den Trails entdeckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (30. Mai 2022)

Ja, sind sind auch an/über den Joberg-Trails. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr mal so richtig welche bei Regen eingfangen, da spült es die gut runter    'n Freund von mir hatte es massiv am Körper... ich zum"Glück" nur Hals und Arme. Scheißviecher!!! Man fing sich bei trockenem Wetter auch ab und zu noch die Reste im Boden vom Vorjahr ein. Das kann ja (h)eiter werden 

PS: Winterstein sowieso.


----------



## moerk (31. Mai 2022)

Würde den Winterstein auch eher meiden vorläufig.


----------



## Quizzy (23. Juli 2022)

Vorsicht wenn ihr den Zubringer zu dem Wellentrail fahrt (nach dem ersten Abschnitt Handkääs und dann nach dem kleinen Tannennadel-Flowtrail Stück links rein). Hier haben die Waldarbeiter alles liegen lassen. Ich bin direkt in die spitzen Äste gefahren und habe mich leicht verletzt. Ist erst sehr spät einzusehen!
Ich empfehle es zu umfahren.


----------



## yoobee (23. Juli 2022)

Du meinst in das Stück mit den 3 Anliegern und dem kleinen Double? OK ... da war Mitte der Woche noch nix. Danke!


----------



## Quizzy (23. Juli 2022)

yoobee schrieb:


> Du meinst in das Stück mit den 3 Anliegern und dem kleinen Double? OK ... da war Mitte der Woche noch nix. Danke!


Genau


----------



## yoobee (18. August 2022)

Ich war heute mal dort, erst hinter dem Double wurde "geerntet". Es hat sich schon eine neue Ausfahrt nach links eingefahren, hab noch etwas "geputzt"  

PS: Da steht eine große (volle! ) Elite-Trinkflasche auf 'nem Baumstumpf, falls die jemand vermisst.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. November 2022)

Grüße,
kann mir jemand was zu den Boden- und Laubverhältnissen sagen die gerade am Winterstein herrschen?
Ist das fahrbar oder ist alles voller Laub, so dass man nix mehr sieht, komme von weiter weg und da wäre das schön zu wissen bevor ich umsonst anfahre?


----------



## yoobee (14. November 2022)

Also der Ebbelwoi ist noch schön frei vom Laub, den haben wir letztens erst freigeblasen   

Der Handkääs ist auch gut fahrbar, man muss aber gut gucken, an manchen Stellen versteckt sich ein Stein/eine Wurzel unterm Laub; v.a. im oberen Teil.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. November 2022)

Okay^^
Also Ebbelwoi ist der Trail der Oben beim Fernsehturm startet und Runter bis zum Gasthaus geht.
Handkääs=?? (ist das die alte DH ab Wintersteinturm, der " Flowtrail ab Winterstein oder die Pipestecke durch die Senke etwas ab vom Schuss oder was ganz anderes?)


----------



## MarkMcGrain (14. November 2022)

Copyright trailforks.com 








						Browse Trails By Map | Trailforks
					

Browse trail networks from around the world on a map.




					www.trailforks.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (14. November 2022)

Kommt nicht, ist alles kaum fahrbar.


----------



## -colt- (14. November 2022)

Nur zur Info:
Am Samstag ist Drückjagd rund um den Winterstein.
Bitte aus Sicherheitsgründen den gesperrten Bereich nicht befahren.

Und nein, ich bin kein Jäger und überbringe nur die Info...


----------



## -colt- (14. November 2022)

moerk schrieb:


> Kommt nicht, ist alles kaum fahrbar.


Du sprichst in Rätseln.


----------



## moerk (14. November 2022)

-colt- schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätseln.



Da es kaum Leute gibt, die den Trail pflegen ist meine Devise- je weniger trail Tourismus, umso besser....besonders im Winter.


----------



## yoobee (15. November 2022)

Nun, der Trail wird auch nicht viel gepflegt, ich sammle immer mal Steine weg, aber da stecken halt unendlich viele im Winter"stein". Es fährt sich natürlich durch die extensive Nutzung aus... Aber eine glatte Murmelbahn wird es nie werden.
Die Obstacles bekommen aber schon Pflege. Ist halt mühsam, da die meiste Erde angeschleppt werden muss; der Boden gibt kaum was her.


----------



## trailjo (9. Dezember 2022)

Wetterauer Polizei sucht Besitzer von Radon Fully
https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/43647/5390137


----------



## Rick7 (10. Dezember 2022)

trailjo schrieb:


> Wetterauer Polizei sucht Besitzer von Radon Fully
> https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/43647/5390137


Link funzt nicht 
 Sry, dauerte mir nur sehr lange aber geht dann tatsächlich irgendwann.


----------



## yoobee (10. Dezember 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Link funzt nicht


Bei mir funzt er.


----------



## -colt- (10. Dezember 2022)

yoobee schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt er.


Dito... 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

